# The Game of WHY...



## eightyseven (Sep 10, 2006)

So because I had a stroke of genius while avoiding my studies, I thought that we could have a thread where everyone asks a question beginning with "Why?" and then the next person would answer the question and pose their own to continue. It can be funny, serious, thought-provoking, or thoughtless... that's why this is the Lounge! I'll start:

Q: Why does Ned AlwaysPostHisThreadTopicsLikeThis?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 10, 2006)

A: His space bar is broken.

Q: Why did I procrastinate all weekend when I need to meet with my advisor tomorrow?


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 10, 2006)

A: Because you work better under pressure.

Q: Why does my internet connection keep failing?


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 10, 2006)

A: Because you're in Kentucky. They have internet there? *Kidding*  

Q: Why do I like crabcakes but not regular steamed crabs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 10, 2006)

A: Crabcakes don't bite back...


Q: Why do my new glasses increase my ability to see in dark surroundings?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 10, 2006)

A. When you put them on, they turn you into a marmalade cat named Ginger.

Q. Who is your favorite Monty Python player?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 11, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. When you put them on, they turn you into a marmalade cat named Ginger.
> 
> Q. Who is your favorite Monty Python player?



A. John Cleese, of Course! 

Q. Just who is this Fuzzy person, anyway?


----------



## ripley (Sep 11, 2006)

A CuteSexy guy.

Why does my sister start getting Christmas spirit in September?    :shocked: :doh:  



whew had a smiley attack


----------



## Ericthonius (Sep 11, 2006)

ripley said:


> Why does my sister start getting Christmas spirit in September?    :shocked: :doh:



A: Because she's a member of, "_Pre-Mature Celebrators Anonymous._"


Q: Why is Love called, "That thing with feathers?"


----------



## Tina (Sep 11, 2006)

I believe it's hope, not love, Mr. Thonius. According to Emily Dickenson, anyway. 

Why does it all of a sudden seem like one has ten times as much crap once one decides to move?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

Because all that crap comes creeping out of its hides...

Why are thre so many aliens posting on this board?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

A. We're bidding our time before we come out of our human skins to take overthe world!! Mwahahahaha.

Q. Why are cats so adorable?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

A: Good question. Perhaps their natural elegance...


Q: Why makes money the world go round?


----------



## Ruffie (Sep 11, 2006)

Answer Love
Question: Why don'tmore people show loveto others around them?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 11, 2006)

Answer: Because there are laws against indecent exposure.

Question: Why can't I get comfortable


----------



## Carrie (Sep 11, 2006)

A: Because you refuse to remove that thong.

Q: Why do I bother with low-fat dressings, knowing full-well that they taste repulsive?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

A: Because they were in a 2for1-package...

Q: What's love got to do with money?


----------



## 4honor (Sep 11, 2006)

A: Generally nothing unless you are anna nichol smith

Q: Why do I keep getting flamed on other websites for bringing up controversial subjects?


----------



## dreamer72fem (Sep 11, 2006)

a. Because people just dont understand.

b. Why can't the time go faster so my vacation can be now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

A: Because time has a mind of its own.

Q: Why do I have such difficulties in posting "why"-questions?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

A. You're thinking too hard. Just ask a question; it doesn't have to be clever or funny.

Q. Why haven't I won huge amounts of money in a lottery yet?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Sep 11, 2006)

A. Cos you forget to play it  

Q. Why does sweetcorn come in squat little tin cans rather than the usual veg sized cans?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

A: Maybe there isn't enough for big cans...


Q: Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

A. Because! (You MUST have seen this answer coming down the road because it is bright red and fast!)

Q. Why did the rooster cross the road? (To get to the other side is not an acceptable answer.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

A: Because it wanted to know how crossroads look like... 


Q: Why am I attached to the front of a fast bright red answer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

A. You didn't move fast enough to get out of the way.  

Q. Why are oranges orange?

P.S. Good rooster answer! Originality garners you 10 useless points!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

A: It's a warning, meaning: "Attention! Healthy food!"

Q: Why are lemons sour?

PS: Thanx for the points... But, may I have a rubber point instead?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 11, 2006)

A. Designed by Mother Nature to help the snooty people of the world create the correct appalled expression needed when looking at a non-member of The-Society-of-Snooty People-Who-Are-Known-Primarily-for-the-Eeew-I-Just-Smelled-a-Skunk-Facial-Expression. 

Q. Why am I underpaid and overworked?

P.S. Ok. One rubber point, but, be advised that if it bounces, the fee is ten euros per bounce!


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 11, 2006)

A: Because some old white guy in a big office building is being overpaid and underworked... you're balancing that out. Don't worry... I sense some good karma coming your way! 

Q: Why did Rosh Hashanah (Jewish New Year... arguably the second holiest day on the Jewish calendar) have to fall on the same day as the Michigan vs. Wisconsin home game? WHY?


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 11, 2006)

A: Because you have the best luck in the world.

Q: Why is it that no place--even a wonderful place--ever feels as good as home?


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 11, 2006)

A: Because Dorothy says so, of course 

Q: Why is statistics so incredibly dull and boring?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 11, 2006)

A: Because you have to misinterpret statistics to your own good to make them interesting...

Q: Why are there so many people believing kids would know all about life like they do?


----------



## rainyday (Sep 11, 2006)

Because THEY'VE forgotten how to think like kids.

Why does seeing a cat yawn make a human yawn while seeing a human yawn has no effect on a cat?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 11, 2006)

rainyday said:


> Because THEY'VE forgotten how to think like kids.
> 
> Why does seeing a cat yawn make a human yawn while seeing a human yawn has no effect on a cat?




Answer: Because they are too cool to let themselves be influenced.

Question: Where did my lap go?


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 11, 2006)

Did you put it in the dryer with your socks? Things disappear in the dryer. 


Why aren't there any FA's in Indiana?


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 11, 2006)

Lovelyone said:


> Did you put it in the dryer with your socks? Things disappear in the dryer.
> 
> 
> Why aren't there any FA's in Indiana?



They're all one state over fighting it out. The winner gets your heart.  

Why do I fall for the Secret "secret" commercials? Makes me feel like such a loser girl.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 11, 2006)

It's because you are a gentle, trusting person.

Why did I have the NAAFA plague for 2 solid weeks but everyone who caught it from me only got it for a week?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 11, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> It's because you are a gentle, trusting person.
> 
> Why did I have the NAAFA plague for 2 solid weeks but everyone who caught it from me only got it for a week?



A. Caffiene hinders your immune system. You need to cut back. Way back.

Q. How many licks does it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop?


----------



## Aliena (Sep 11, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> A. Caffiene hinders your immune system. You need to cut back. Way back.
> 
> Q. How many licks does it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop?




One. One looooooooong suck! When the center is expose, nibble it down! 

Why would someone pick a blow-pop over a tootsie-pop?:eat2:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 11, 2006)

Aliena said:


> One. One looooooooong suck! When the center is expose, nibble it down!
> 
> Why would someone pick a blow-pop over a tootsie-pop?:eat2:


A: It doesn't stick to the teeth.

Q: Why does my advisor think I can come up with something brilliant in less than 24 hours?


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 12, 2006)

Renaissance Woman said:


> A: It doesn't stick to the teeth.
> 
> Q: Why does my advisor think I can come up with something brilliant in less than 24 hours?




Because you're a very bright woman.

Why are people constantly hacking my favorite game and making it a pain in the butt?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

For they are jerks.

Why are so many people living in Jerkwater Town?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Business is booming!

Why can't we all just "NOT" get along?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

Perhaps because we're not able to...


Why is the night so dark?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 12, 2006)

Because it's just before the dawn.

Why does the shortest line take the longest when we get in it?


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 12, 2006)

Because the cashier is now dating our ex.
Why am I enjoying this thread so much?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

Because its a "fun" thread.  

Why do some kids lie so much?


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 12, 2006)

Because the apple dont fall far from the tree.
Why does take out burgers taste better than home made?


----------



## dragorat (Sep 12, 2006)

*You've never tasted mine....
Why does life have to suck? *


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 12, 2006)

I wish I could answer this question. I think, I'll give someone else the chance of answering it:

Why does life have to suck? Why?


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 12, 2006)

Life has to suck because humans cant handle 100% everyday happiness.
Why do most think all fat people are lazy?


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 12, 2006)

A: Because they're overcompensating for not being so beautiful 

Q: Why do hot dogs always taste better at ballgames?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 12, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> Life has to suck because humans cant handle 100% everyday happiness.
> Why do most think all fat people are lazy?





um...gimme a few days and I'll get back to you on that. *yawn*

Why am I posting here in the morning on a work day?


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 12, 2006)

Because this is much more fun but the pay sucks
Why does the thought of pound cake make me smile?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 12, 2006)

A. Because it's yellow, like the sun, and this tells your brain to make you happy. It's also yummy!!

Q. Why, oh why, can't cats fly?


----------



## FreeThinker (Sep 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Q. Why, oh why, can't cats fly?



A. They can. They don't because they just DON'T DO TRICKS FOR NO MERE HUMANS.

Q. Why does a propane fridge work? Not how, but why?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 12, 2006)

because the next thing you know catfish might wanna start flying ..and who wants to smell that ?&#191;?&#191;?&#191;? ... *yuck*

why have i felt like crap today?


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 13, 2006)

A: Because you're getting out the last bad feelings until Midnight, when it's a brand new day. I hope you're well and refreshed by now!

Q: Why is the rain not stopping in Metro Detroit?


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 13, 2006)

A. Because into every life some rain must fall.
Q.Why am I still wide awake at 12:38 A.M?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 13, 2006)

chocolate desire said:


> A. Because into every life some rain must fall.
> Q.Why am I still wide awake at 12:38 A.M?


A: Because it was really only 11:38 P.M. when you posted this. You must be subconsciously living in my timezone.

Q: Why are freshmen such whiny dumbasses?


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 13, 2006)

A. Because they still haven't figured out which way their underooos go on. 


Q. Why can't I think of good questions for this thread?


----------



## UberAris (Sep 13, 2006)

A: haven't had coffee yet

Q: Are we really laughing WITH Carrot-top... or AT Carrot-top?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 13, 2006)

With C. at C. ...Er... Why? 


Why do i tend to get tired after drinking coffee?


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 13, 2006)

A because it is nice and hot and dark like me and things like that wear a person out.
B.Why can't my kids be all grown up so I can travel the world?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

A. It's a devious plot on their part; they want to go with you.

Q. Why is blue such a pretty color?


----------



## doctorx (Sep 14, 2006)

A. Because it is trying to win a contest against purple.

Q. Why am I so tired?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

A: Maybe there is a lack of sleep...


Q: Why are some people so reckless?


----------



## chocolate desire (Sep 14, 2006)

A. Because danger is not in their vocabulary
Q.Why does the Goverment not print out enough money so everyone could be a millionare?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Because being a millionaire wouldn't be of worth, then.

Why am I frustrated?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 14, 2006)

I give up. I have no idea why you are frustrated.

Why do people keep inventing games to addict me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

That's the dilemma of game developers...
If the game is too boring, no one will buy it; is it fascinating, it'll be selling good, but people complain about the game to be addictive...


Why can't I sleep?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

Because you've got something on your mind. Or you drank too much caffeine.


Why aren't I packing when I know I have to be out of here ASAP?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 14, 2006)

Because you're waiting for help...


Why don't I know what's on my mind?
(Caffeine usually makes me sleepy...)


----------



## activistfatgirl (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know. But I do know that maybe closing your eyes and breathing deeply could help.

Why doesn't my cat help me pack if I'm waiting for help on my ardous task? Why does she mock me by sleeping soundly?


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Sep 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I don't know. But I do know that maybe closing your eyes and breathing deeply could help.
> 
> Why doesn't my cat help me pack if I'm waiting for help on my ardous task? Why does she mock me by sleeping soundly?


A: Because she's a cat. 

Q: Why doesn't my house clean itself?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 14, 2006)

A. You forgot to press the "self-clean" button.

Q. Why am I hungry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2006)

You forgot to eat. :shocked:


Why do we ask?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 15, 2006)

Because eightyseven asked us to.

Why do we do what eightyseven asks?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2006)

Maybe because it's fun...

Why do we dig things that are fun so much?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 15, 2006)

A: Because we are bored.

Q: Why are some people unhaggleable?


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 15, 2006)

A: They are haggleable, they just haven't been haggled by my Jewish bum yet. I'm adorable and unrelenting, I swear.

Q: Why is my house well-cooled and my room such a heat wave?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 15, 2006)

You rented it to the sun.


Why is it snowing in hell?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 15, 2006)

Because of the brown stuff hitting the fan.

Why do some folks insist on cutting their nose off to spite their face?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 15, 2006)

Because some people are really stupid and do not think things through.

Why can't I stop overbooking my life trying to cram everything in?


----------



## freebird (Sep 15, 2006)

Because you feel the ever present river of time rushing past you and you're paddling like mad to keep up with flow. When you should look behind you and see that it just keeps coming.

Why did I buy a bottle of Teacher's Whisky duty-free when I know i'm never going to drink it. It's god awful, like gargling with charcoal.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 15, 2006)

Because you're a glutton for punishment or an easy target for a useless sale!

Why am I never able to make up my mind about anything?


----------



## SoVerySoft (Sep 15, 2006)

ummm...because you like to choose more than one. No, wait. Because you can see both sides of every issue. No, that's not it. It's because you have buyer's remorse so often that you don't trust your judgement. No, wait. It's because you are just like me. Maybe. Ah, when I decide, I'll let you know.

Why is love so elusive?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 16, 2006)

A. It's there, we have a hard time seeing and recognizing it. I am a firm beliver that it's better to be single and happy than married and miserable. Ideally, it would be nice to be married or in a long-term relationship with someone, but, it's better to be single than just settle. However, it's not wise to set your expectation too high; you might miss out on the love of your life. (That was a TOUGH question.  )

Q. Why are souls located on the bottom of shoes?


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 16, 2006)

A: They aren't... SOLES are on the bottoms of shoes. And they're on the bottom because, like the human SOUL, they feel what's around the more severely than anywhere else.

Q: Why does it always feel better when someone else scratches your head rather than yourself?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

A: Because we have more in common with apes as we would admit ourselves.


Q: Why doesn't Mario fear haunted houses?


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2006)

Cos he has fully compartmentalised his fear because of his fantastic kung-fu skills he has little to be afraid of.

Why does Anakin turn to the Dark Side so easily in Star Wars Ep3


----------



## dragorat (Sep 16, 2006)

*Because if he didn't we wouldn't have episodes 4-6!
Why do I feel so unloved when I know better? *


----------



## bigsexy920 (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a WHY question. 

Why the hell on my Saturday off when I DONT have to wake up at the crack of dawn is the neighbor having a new roof put on at 8am ? 

So much for sleeping in.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 16, 2006)

bigsexy920 said:


> I have a WHY question.
> 
> Why the hell on my Saturday off when I DONT have to wake up at the crack of dawn is the neighbor having a new roof put on at 8am ?
> 
> So much for sleeping in.



Because he has Saturday off too.

Why did bigsexy920 put this thread out of sync?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 16, 2006)

"shrugs"   

Why am I still wide awake after only having barely 4 hours of rest ...and on top of that why did I wake up refreshed with just 4 hours of rest?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Because you sometimes don't need more rest...

Why am I so exhausted?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 16, 2006)

Because you need to take a nap.

What should I have for dinner tonight?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Something to eat, I'd suggest.


Why does a big part of my muscles hurt?


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2006)

because of your late night raviung activities.

Why did Mr.T feel so superior as to pity everyone?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 16, 2006)

He didn't pity everyone, just the fools!

Why do I wait in pain before finally heading to the toilet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

Maybe because you're a masochist... 


Why are my answers sometimes so "mean" ?


----------



## thisgirl (Sep 16, 2006)

A: Because responding in "mean" is just more interesting.

Q: Why do I always want more?:wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2006)

A: Because you can't get enough.


Q: Why do I feel sleepy at 5:27 AM?


----------



## thisgirl (Sep 16, 2006)

A: Because you stayed up all night trying to figure out how to take over the world.

Q: What is the reason for human existance?


----------



## UberAris (Sep 17, 2006)

A: To prove that things could be worse.

Q: Is there a point to giving students 3 papers on friday, due monday, having nothing to do with the class sylibus, and yet still count for 1/4 one final grade?


----------



## Lovelyone (Sep 17, 2006)

yes, they are running a secret project involving students and stress. You are a test subject 

Why does Ben and Jerry's Ice cream taste so good?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 17, 2006)

Because Ben and Jerry are fun people, and ice cream was always a forbidden food.

Why do I watch the news so much when something always makes me cry.


----------



## UberAris (Sep 17, 2006)

because no news is good news

Is it true that Nacho-ness is next to Godly-ness"?


----------



## freebird (Sep 17, 2006)

negative, because nancho-ness equals edibility and that's not a great feature for people to have.

Is the statement 'Berkoff is the eponymous weevil nibbling at the bread of mainstream theatre' correct? (Just like a term paper question)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

A. Well, if Berkoff says he is, then that is a self-title.  

Q. Should I lease or buy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 17, 2006)

A: Rent.

Q: Why can't people follow the rules?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 17, 2006)

A. Rules are made to be broken.

Q. Why isn't chocolate a controlled substance?


----------



## thisgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

A: Because it would cost to much to police that law...every oreo eating mama would be shackled.. and then there would be a surplus of milk and icecream-- and nobody wants that.

Q: Why is it so hard for them to make seats on a plane that are made for ADULTS bootys and not wafer thin twigs?
(I'm so sick of getting smooshed up next to smelly,weird people-- would another 6 inches of seat really kill em????)


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 18, 2006)

A: Nobody said flying was supposed to be enjoyable.

Q: Why is the best always yet to come, and not now? Hehe...


----------



## UberAris (Sep 18, 2006)

A: they are holding it back for a dramatic arrival

Q: do _YOU _want to be an Oscar Mayor weener?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

_*Why*_ do _YOU_ want to be an Oscar Mayor weener?

Why is it so difficult to follow the rules?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

A. It wouldn't be challenging and fun if it was too easy to break the rules.  

Q. Why does TW have an obssession with breaking rules?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

It sometimes confuses me... BTW, these rules are way too easy to break...

Why is bbwsweetheart so curious?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

A. Meow. (It's the way I'm made.) 

Q. Where's the best spot in the world to take a vacation?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 18, 2006)

She needs to be in order to keep this thread going!

Why is TW not as curious?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

A1: Where it's nice, warm and chocolatey...
A2: Woof! (My curiosity just looks different...)

Q: Why are there so many stars on 45?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

A. There's not enough room for a lot of them to fit on dvds..too narrow, not comfie. Plus, many don't like to join Weird Al on Polkas on 45.

Q. Where have all the flowers gone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

A: I don't know where they have gone, but I know why: They haven't got warm clothing.

Q: Why do fools fall in love?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 18, 2006)

A. They don't know any better.

Q. How many timberwolves does it take to replace a lightbulb?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 18, 2006)

A: One.

Q: Why?


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 19, 2006)

A: Because I said so.

Q: Why am I waking up at 8am tomorrow?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 19, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> A: Because I said so.
> 
> Q: Why am I waking up at 8am tomorrow?



A: To catch the milkman in the act!

Q: Why are my toes numb?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

You put them into the fridge, accidently.

Why do I wake up in the middle of the night?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 19, 2006)

Because there's not much else to do when sleeping.

Why do I have no question to ask?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 19, 2006)

Because your mind is thinking more intelligent thoughts!

Why ask why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

To find out...

Why not?


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> To find out...
> 
> Why not?




A: Because aparently, you see things as they _could_ be. 

Q: I don't necessarily want to know _who_ let the dogs out, but what I would really like to know is _what_ was their motivation for doing so? AND why were the dogs locked up in the first place?


----------



## Zandoz (Sep 19, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> A: Because aparently, you see things as they _could_ be.
> 
> Q: I don't necessarily want to know _who_ let the dogs out, but what I would really like to know is _what_ was their motivation for doing so? AND why were the dogs locked up in the first place?



To keep them from piddling in the nearest shoe....and to keep them from swallowing the neighborhood crazed Chihuahua whole.

Why can't we humans hibernate?


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> To keep them from piddling in the nearest shoe....and to keep them from swallowing the neighborhood crazed Chihuahua whole.
> 
> Why can't we humans hibernate?




A: Actually, I just woke up from a rather long hibernation.... I think I was out for about ten years! 

Q: Does the end really justify the means?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm not sure... But I don't think so...

Why are so many things happening in such short time?


----------



## LJ Rock (Sep 19, 2006)

A: because 'short time' is all we got! 

Q: why is it seemingly acceptable for people to _fly_ past you in the 'EZ pass' lane at the toll both, only to cut in front of you as you wait patiently in the 'cash only' lane?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 19, 2006)

A: We're surrounded by suckers. (Not everywhere, but people like the Dimsters are a rare species...)

Q: Why do birds sing?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 19, 2006)

Because they never learned to talk.

Why can't I remember the thing I told myself not to forget last night?


----------



## freebird (Sep 19, 2006)

Because of that subconcious defiant streak that all humans have. o'cause some are more prominant than others.

'Tidy your room'
'Whatever mum' *Throws papers around room*

Why does World of Warcraft provide so much entertainment?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 20, 2006)

A. It puts us into a safe dangerous environment that takes us out of the usual humdrum routine.

Q. Does my butt look big?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 20, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A: One.
> 
> Q: Why?



You got me, Stinker!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. It puts us into a safe dangerous environment that takes us out of the usual humdrum routine.
> 
> Q. Does my butt look big?


A: Does it look big?

Q: Why am I still tired?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You got me, Stinker!!!


Gotcha?  Why are you looking at me so madly?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Gotcha?  Why are you looking at me so madly?



Oh sorry, I was looking at the black widow spider behind you.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh sorry, I was looking at the black widow spider behind you.


Huh? Oh, that's my pet. No need to worry. [/hijack]


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 20, 2006)

Why have I not gone to bed yet despite having a 9am class?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 20, 2006)

*looks at the time of the post*
Well, I would say, because you should have benn in class... It was 8:50 AM as you posted... Hurry! :doh: Too late... 


Why didn't I see that before?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 20, 2006)

Because you were distracted with your other conversation going on.

Why can't I remember a bunch of people at work who know me and say hi to me?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Sep 20, 2006)

Because you find them less attractive than they find you!

Why did the woman on the sidewalk make an odd face when I leered at her from my apartment window?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2006)

That particular lady makes that face all of the time. Your leering didn't provoke that odd look.

Why does the same song play through my head all day long?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2006)

You set it on "repeat"...

Why can't life be a little easier?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A: Does it look big?



TW, please, get some sleep. (This is not the question game!)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Why can't life be a little easier?



A. We wouldn't appreciate the easy times if we didn't have the hard times to compare them to.

Q. What is the name of TW's pet spider?

P.S. I wasn't mad at you. I was pretending to be mad!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 21, 2006)

A: Spidey's awakening... It's radio-active

Q: Why can't I remember having easy times?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 21, 2006)

Well just at the size of the bump on your head and you tell me why! :shocked: ..and just how easy was it to get a bump that size anyhow?

Why does just as soon as something gets fixed another things gets broken?


----------



## eightyseven (Sep 22, 2006)

Appliances weren't made to satisfy.

Why is Robitussin so flippin' fantastic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, is that something edible?


Why do parallels never meet?


----------



## kathynoon (Sep 22, 2006)

The point of parrallels is two things going in the same direction, but doing it their own way.

Why are there so many colors in the world?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 22, 2006)

Because life is more interesting that way 

Why shouldn't I like myself?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 22, 2006)

Good question.


Why seems it to be impossible to me to sleep through in the nght?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 22, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Good question.
> 
> 
> Why seems it to be impossible to me to sleep through in the nght?



Its probably too quiet. Or you're alone.

Why are peas in a can nasty, and frozen peas yummy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

The frozen ones are fresher.

Why do french fries get cold so quick?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 24, 2006)

Because you eat your hamburger first

Why do I hate frozen veggies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 24, 2006)

You prefer the fresh ones.

Why does everybody think I eat hamburger to my french fries?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 24, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You prefer the fresh ones.
> 
> Why does everybody think I eat hamburger to my french fries?



Doesn't Everybody?

Why are British Fries called Chips?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Because the brits don't eat fish'n'fries...


Why can't I remember the question I had in mind?


----------



## snuggletiger (Sep 25, 2006)

why do incompetent people keep getting promoted? Wouldn't dumb luck run out at some point?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2006)

they are good at brown nosing and the people in charge doing the promoting are just as incompetent

Am I the only person who likes canned veggies?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 26, 2006)

A. Yes, you are!

Q. Who let the dogs out? Uh. Uh. Uh. Who let the dogs out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 26, 2006)

I don't know who let the dogs out, but I know why: to pester you. No clue if it was successful...


Why are there so many cans?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I don't know who let the dogs out, but I know why: to pester you. No clue if it was successful...
> 
> 
> Why are there so many cans?



What?!?! There aren't enough cans.

Why are the Atomic Fire Balls on a Stick not as powerful as the Atomic Fire Balls (with no stick)?


----------



## UberAris (Sep 27, 2006)

Would you be up to doing your job to its full potential with a stick up your butt???

Why would anyone NOT vote Sam and Max for president?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Because they fear the culture shock.

Why do goats wear goaties?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

A. Shhh. They think they're in disguise.

Q. When watching a movie in a theater, why do I always have to pee when something I don't want to miss is about to happen?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

The thrill increases the pressure on your bladder...

Why are some people always on the run?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

A. They're nuns (male and female, of course) or they're trying to go fast so they won't get a run caught in their respective stockings.

Q. Why is red the color for passion?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Because it's a "hot" colour (one of the colours associated with fire) and passion is often hot, too...


Why did I burn my fingers while writing this answer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

A. Your gf's nearby and....(censored) Hehehe.

Q. Why do I have stars in my eyes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

You looked too close at them.


Why did I get you some posts earlier?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

A. You did? Thank you? What posts did you get for me? Are they chocolate? Did you eat them?

Q. Why can't I make myself sit down and work on what I really need to work on instead of having fun?

P.S. TW, check out my response to the dream job thread. I wrote a sentence for you.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know if it's chocolate...

A: Work isn't always fun...


Q: Why can't I find some sleep in the night?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

A. Are you calling me a Stinker?  (This is actually a question, I know.) You need to stop thinking about things at night and just relax. Have the gf give you a nice massage with lavender massage oil, for example. A nice cup of hot chocolate or glass of milk should calm you down. Read a boring book. Most important: don't think!

The silly answer: you didn't look hard enough.

Q. Why didn't I win the lottery?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey! That was you who said that! I just wanted to know why... 
(This is the game of WHY, isn't it?)

A: You forgot to buy a ticket.

Q: Why is it so dark around here?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

You are correct! You ARE a stinker! (You don't actually smell. It's because you cleverly trapped me so I couldn't make a verbal escape.)

A. You forgot to turn on the light.

Q. Why do cats meow?

P.S. I never forget to buy a ticket when the lottery is at astronomical amounts.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Right now you could be right with the stinker... I caught me a cold and sweat like a waterfall. *drip*

A: Because they didn't learn foreign languages. 


Q: Why did I trap you though I ain't no trapper?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

Ahh. That's why you can't sleep! Take some night-time cold medicine; that'll knock you out cold. (No pun intended.)

A. The best kind of trapper is the kind that doesn't know when they trap. (Notice I didn't actually answer the questions. It's doubletalk.) Hehehe.  

Q. How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

I did... But it doesn't work...  I guess it takes a wooden hammer to knock me out...

A:Would the woodchuck chuck wood if he could? 


Q: *Why* should a woodchuck chuck wood?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 27, 2006)

When you deliver the empress-size chocolate milkshake, I will personally deliver a mighty blow to your head with a wooden hammer! 

A. Yes.

Q. Why shouldn't a woodchuck chuck wood?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 27, 2006)

Ouch!

A: Tiiiimmbeeeeerr!


Q: Why isn't it easy to stop flies?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

A. You need a fly "stop" sign. Acme sells them.

Q. What are the five food groups?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. You need a fly "stop" sign. Acme sells them.


:doh: Acme...



bbwsweetheart said:


> Q. What are the five food groups?


 White chocolate, milk chocolate, dark chocolate, extra dark chocolate, mousse au chocolat...


Why are there only five food groups?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

A. It was a trick question;there are more than five food groups. (Great answer!!)

Q. Why is time on my hands?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

A: A clock near you (or maybe a watch) exploded, spreading time over your hands.


Q: Why is life so cruel sometimes?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

A. It's a combo of nature and nuture. He was born bad, and his parents did a terrible job of raising him. (Yes, Life is a him.)

Q. If birds fly over the rainbow, why can't I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

A: You forgot to fuel your plane...


Q: Why do I know this?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Sep 28, 2006)

A. It was your plane. You found out when the Aviation Agency called.  Sorry about the crumpled beyond repair plane. It was insured?

Q. Where's Bin Laden?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

R: How on earth did you get that thing started without any drop of fuel? (Not only my question, The AA wants to know, too...)

A: In germany, loading his truck...

Q: Why is luck so shy?


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 28, 2006)

A: Luck supposedly gets stumbled upon all of the time. Wouldn't that bring out the shyness of luck? Lots of people just take advantage of luck for selfish reasons, I think. Same goes with a lot of shy "pushover" type people, I think.

Q: Why do we have to learn things the hard way?


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 28, 2006)

A: I didn't know it is a must learning it the hard way...


Q: Why do birds sing so gay?


----------



## Fuzzy (Sep 28, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> A: Luck supposedly gets stumbled upon all of the time. Wouldn't that bring out the shyness of luck? Lots of people just take advantage of luck for selfish reasons, I think. Same goes with a lot of shy "pushover" type people, I think.
> 
> Q: Why do we have to learn things the hard way?



A: You won't learn the lesson if its easy.

Q: Who is Pete, in the phrase "For the Love of Pete!"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

A. Peter Rabbit. I can't remember whether it was Flopsy, Mopsy, or Cotton Tail, but one of the bunnelings was on top of the fence, supposedly conducting an aerial survey of the garden for the tastiest looking carrot to bring home for dinner, but was really looking into the farmer's kitchen for a jar of peanut butter. One of the sibling bunnelings, called up, "What are you doing up there?" He answered, "I'm up here for the love of peanut butter", just before he was knocked off of his perch by a rather large acorn. This answer was incorrectly heard and recorded by Beatrix Potter, in one of the lost Peter Rabbit books as, "For the love of Pete." The book is gone,but the phrase lives on.

Q. Did Count Chocula ever marry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

A: No, he melted before he could.


Q: Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

A. I wanted to know if he was available so, if he was, I could marry a delicious chocolate count. Yum.

Q. If you have a gun, and you ask if you can ask a question, and the person responds, "fire away", should you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 1, 2006)

A: Depends on the gun... If it's a lighter in gun design....


Q: Why is he running with scissors?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 1, 2006)

A. Scissors is a world-class sprinter.

Q. Why do peas grow in a pod?


----------



## eightyseven (Oct 1, 2006)

A: For purposes of alliteration 

Q: Why can't I get up the nerve to get my hair cut?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 2, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> A: For purposes of alliteration
> 
> Q: Why can't I get up the nerve to get my hair cut?



A: You can't stand a bad hair cut. Or you've seen too much Sweeny Todd.

Q: Will the leaves have their fall colors in NYC by the second week in Oct?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

A: Wait and see...

Q: Why don't I know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

A. You forgot you lost your crystal ball. (I am sorry for hitting you over the head with that wooden hammer; it seems to have caused short-term memory loss.   )

Q. What does a wolf do on his b-day?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

A: Some howling... and wishing it wasn't monday...


Q: Why did that hammer-blast cause memory-loss instead of making me tired?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

A. I hit you a little too hard for mere fatigue to set in. Sorry.

Q. What goes "Tick tock, woof woof?"


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 2, 2006)

A. the clock by the Big Bad Wolf's bed.

Q. Why do incompetent people get promoted.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

A. Perhaps because people don't like to surround themselves with people more competent than they are.  

Q. Why are incompetent people allowed to breed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

A: Allowed? They're forced to... Elseways they'd die out...


Q: Why don't mondays like me?


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2006)

A: because she's jealous of saturday and sunday

Q: why can't I keep my eyes open?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

A: You forgot the steel girder...

Q: Why is monday jealous of saturday and sunday?


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2006)

A: because they are _waaaay_ more *fun!* 

Q: should I go into Philadelphia tonight?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

A. No. Go this weekend!

Q. At what time do most people go to the dentist?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 2, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Q. What goes "Tick tock, woof woof?"



Snuggle, the clock by the big bad wolf's bed is very close! However, I was looking for a WATCH DOG. Mwahahahaha.


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 2, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. No. Go this weekend!
> 
> Q. At what time do most people go to the dentist?



A: People go to the dentist at _Tooth-Hurty_

Q: Why can't I go out tonight? (C'mon...._Pleeeeeeeese!_)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 2, 2006)

A: It's too late... 1:10 AM :blink:


Q: Why do you want to go out?


----------



## LJ Rock (Oct 3, 2006)

A: Okay, I ended up going out because I wanted to hear one of my favorite DJs spin at a club in Philly. It was fun! It was only 9pm when I went out (of course, now it is waaaaay too late for a *school night* and I ought to be in bed! lol) 

Q: Why is it that leftover BBQ ribs taste sooooo good at 3 in the morning?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

Q: Good question. Next one, please!


A: Why do I mess up things?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

A. Maybe you don't? It depends upon your perspective?

Q. It's more powerful than God.
It's more evil than the devil.
The poor have it.
The rich need it.
If you eat it, you'll die.
What am I 

(NO CHEATING!!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

R: Just take a closer look at that post above yours...

A: I wish I knew...

Q: Why does the other word for "present" kill germans?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

A. I know, but I won't tell, in case others want to guess!  

Q. Is cash as good as money? (Yogism)


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Oct 3, 2006)

A. Cash is as good as money.

Q. Why do I like Star Wars so much?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 3, 2006)

A. The Force is with you.

Q. Coffee, tea, or me?


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 3, 2006)

Coffee please, I am exhausted and need a little pick-me-up?


Why don't I just go to bed, instead of reading these forums?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 3, 2006)

R: Guessers to the "present"-question may send me a PM with their answer. Like this we won't mess up this thread. :bow:

A: You and some chocolate... :blush:


R2: I think I should try to type a little faster...

A2: You're addicted.


Q: Why did the summer go? :huh:


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 4, 2006)

R: because the fall is making an entrance

Q: Why cant fall last longer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

A: Because we would be needing some more months - the other seasons would be wanting some extra time, too.


Q: Why does it have to get cold now?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

A. We live in an enormous fridge. A giant just turned down the thermostat. Brrrrr.

Q. Who's buried in Grant's tomb? :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

A: I'd say Eddie... 


Q: Why does it have to rain?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

A. It was born supreme ruler of the world and, even if it didn't want to, It's Mom and Dad make It reign.  

Q. Is there a mountain too high? A river too deep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

A: Not anymore... They were put together and cancelled each other out...


Q: Why are there so many human mimosas out there?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

A. There are lots of cannibals who need to quench their thirst. :batting: 

Q. Does God exist?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm not sure...


Why do I have this feeling the answer above would fit better to my question about the rain?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 4, 2006)

A. You need to take an aspirin. You're hallucinating about have a feeling that you don't really have.  

Q. Did I bake delicious brownies today?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

A: Yes, but you ate them all yourself.

Q: Why did I say this?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

A. TLW told you!  

Q. You have 9 gold coins. All 9 coins look exactly the same but one coin is a fake and is either lighter or heavier than the other 8 coins. You have a scale - balance type with 2 trays - but can only load it twice. How do you find the fake gold coin?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

A: I put four coins in each tray...


Q: Why did the riddler get caught?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A: I put four coins in each tray...



Yes??? How do you know which coin is fake?

A. The riddler couldn't answer any questions?

Q. Your money or your life?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

R: That's my secret... 

A: Money? What money? And if you call this a life... :huh:

Q: Why won't you get anything from me when you're asking for money or life?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

A. Uh. You don't have either?  

Q. Silver or gold?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

A: Platinum.

Q: Why can't I think of a question?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

A. We need to find your brain.  

Q. Why are normally "nice" people so mean sometimes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

A: Must be the influence of Hyde Park...


Q: Why do I feel so stange today?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

A. We can glean the answer from The Door's song, Strange Days

Strange days have found us 
And through their strange hours 
We linger alone 
Bodies confused 
Memories misused 

Q. Why don't I feel like mowing the lawn?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

A: You're no sheep... 


Q: Why is a brain so important for thinking?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A: You're no sheep...



Thank you!   

A. I give up.

Q. Why do men wear ties?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

A: It's easier to play hangman...  


Q: Why did you give up?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

A. I don't think I got my brain back intact.  

Q. WHich came first the horse or the cart?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

A: The horse came in a cart...

Q: Why do you think your brain is damaged?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

A. I'm having a problem thinking today. (I couldn't think of why one needs a brain to think.  )

Q. Paper or plastic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

R: Check the electric contacts. There should be *no* chocolate covering on them.

A: Jute.

Q: Why are people so speedy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Ah! Thx for the tip about removing the chocolate from my chocolate drenched brain. I'll have to TRY to think about doing that.

A. Caffeine. Lots of caffeine.

Q. WHy does my heart keep on beating?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

That's the beat of life...

Why... er...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

A. I think I'm a zombie.

Q. Do zombies have hearts that beat?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 5, 2006)

A. Yes, but they don't have a rhythm

Q. What should I be for Halloween?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

A. Hmmm. It looks like you've been a devil. Let's go with the trend and think of something fabulously evil and, yet, feminine and sexy. (Stroking imaginary beard.) 






Q.Should Hillary Clinton run for president (of the US)? 

View attachment Ladies__Sexy_Evil_Costume_Set.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

A: Do you think she would catch him?


Q: Why am I running out of ideas?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

*Do I think she would catch who? 

A. You've lost your brain..again. That's it; you'll have to tie it on so you don't lose it.

Q. Why are bbw and ssbbw so irrisistible?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

R: The President. Who else?
R2: My brain is where it should be... Maybe I did a little too much thinking today...

A: *enthusiastic* All those curves... I love them... *try not to swoon*

Q: Why is it raining?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 5, 2006)

A. Because it is not sunny.

Q. Why did I volunteer to work extra hours tomorrow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

A: You had nothing better to do...

Q: Why can't it be sunny at night?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 5, 2006)

A. Because the sun has to sleep too. 

Q. Why do I have nothing better to do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

A: I don't know...


Q: Why can't I sleep when the sun is sleeping?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 5, 2006)

A. I'm going to say that it's because you are not nocturnal? *shrugs*

Q. Why is ice cream so darn good?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

R: Maybe it's because I'm a nocturne...

A: It's cool! 

Q: Why did bbwsweetheart know an answer to this question?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Q: Why did bbwsweetheart know an answer to this question?



She is brilliant, smart, and modest!  

WHY AREN'T YOU IN BED?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

I was, but although being tired, I couldnt sleep. :huh:

Why do you have to shout? :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

A. Sorry. 

I guess it's time for MOI to go to bed. GN!

Q. Do you think anyone else will figure out your riddle?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 6, 2006)

A. Some will. Some won't. Some don't even know what a riddle is.

Q. What good to eat in the middle of the night?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. Sorry.
> 
> I guess it's time for MOI to go to bed. GN!
> 
> Q. Do you think anyone else will figure out your riddle?



A: Doesn't seem so... Nothing heard yet.

Q: Why do you get grumpy when you are tired?

R: Sweet dreams and a good night... :kiss2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> A. Some will. Some won't. Some don't even know what a riddle is.
> 
> Q. What good to eat in the middle of the night?


A: Definitely nothing that causes gas production...







Q: Why don't You give it a try?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 6, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A: Doesn't seem so... Nothing heard yet.
> 
> Q: Why do you get grumpy when you are tired?



A. I dunno. I'm not what you'd call a morning person because it takes me a long time to awaken. I'm so comfy and cosy in bed. Normally, I'm not grumpy at night. 

Q. Anyone guess your riddle yet? (I'll be like one of those kids who keeps asking, "Are we there yet?")


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

A: Nah. Seems to be too hard...


Q: Why aren't we there yet?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

A. Almost.

Q. Why am I posting on dimensions when I should be getting ready for work?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

Addiction has strange side effects, sometimes... 


Why do I feel sick?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

A. What kind of sick? Sick as in I don't feel like going to work. Sick as in I'vegot the flu. Sick as in you need to be locked up because you're not safe to live with the rest of society.

Q. What starts and ends with the letter "e", but contains only one letter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 7, 2006)

A: Braintwisters in the night...

Q: Why are there so many options to be sick?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

A. Variety, including sicknesses, is the spice of life.

Q. Why do I feel sleepy?


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Oct 7, 2006)

A: The sleep gnomes are anxious to come out for the night

Q: Why has 48 Hours Mystery become my drug?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

A. It's addictive, of course.

Q. Why ask why?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 7, 2006)

A. Why not?

Q. Why is it so cold????


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 7, 2006)

A. Well, if you stay out of graveyards after dark and wear a coat over that sleeveless number you might find it's not so cold.  (Going by the avatar.)

Q. Why put off tomorrow what you can eat today?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

A: If you eat it today, you'll have to run to the grocery store tomorrow...


Q: Why is it so cool?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

A. It's hip and happening.

Q. Where did my contact lense go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

A: Maybe into your cleavage, taking a look... 


Q: Why can't I be serious?


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Oct 8, 2006)

A: You were a non-murderous clown in your last life

Q: Why pick only one dessert off the dessert cart?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

A: There's only one. 


Q: Why can someone be so cruel?


----------



## HugKiss (Oct 8, 2006)

A: Because you have to be cruel to be kind. 

Q: Why do all the chat handles change this time of year?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 8, 2006)

A. Because it's the one time in the year its ok to act like a kid again!

Q. Why am I STILL cold and how can I get warm fast?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Oct 8, 2006)

A: They have these great inventions called heaters. Supposably they generate heat in order to make you warmer faster. Crazy, I know. 

Q: Why is it no matter how much I sleep in, I still am tired after a night of partying?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

A: You can never get enough sleep...


Q: Why do we have a golden october?


----------



## HugKiss (Oct 8, 2006)

A: Because October is the Octoberfest with LOTS of beer and it is golden!!!! 

Q: Why do they only come out at night?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

A: They are almost blind at daylight.


Q: Why do we do what we do?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

A. Voodoo.

Q. How come I can't motivate myself to do any unpleasant chores?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

A: Because they're unpleasant.

Q: Why am I nuts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

A. You are what you eat. (You ate too many cashews and almonds. ) 

Q. Anyone guess TW's tantalizing riddle yet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

R: Cashews, right, but no almonds... peanuts.

A: Silence. *chirp* *ribbit* *arrooo* *chirp*

Q: Why is silence so loud, sometimes?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

A. Silence likes to sing!

Q. Why can't we all just get along?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

A: Because we don't get across, I think.

Q: Why did I always think that Miss Piggy is beautiful?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

A. :wubu: :wubu: :smitten: :smitten:   :kiss2: :bounce: :batting: :blush: 

Q. Why is it so hard being green?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

A: Errr... Because one always gets lost in the grass...? :blush: 

Q: Why don't I know Kermit better?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

A. It's hard to find him, let alone know him.

Q. Why can't love be all that matters?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

A: Er... What about chocolate?


Q: Why do you wanna shoot me when I :bounce:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

A. It's instinctive. It's like having that irresistible urge to pop ballons on a bigger level.

Q. Why do I like the tv show, Home Makeover, so much?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

A: There are some cute boys bouncing around...


Q: Why can't I help myself bouncing around?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

R. They do not bounce!

A. You have a death wish.  

Q. Why do wolves like to bounce?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

A: They have a strange craving for death.

Q: Do you know why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 8, 2006)

A. Uhh. Not an answer, but a guess: Wolves, in general, like Charles Bronson movies? :bow: 

Q. Why does society insist that women wear bras?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 8, 2006)

A: Some women could be a bit distracting if they didn't...

Q: Why am I tired?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

A. You're not tired, you're just drawn that way.

Q. Who loves ya, baby?


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 9, 2006)

A: Kojak 

Q: Why am I sleepy all the time?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

A. You're one of the seven dwarves.

Q. Why do people bowl?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

A: To win the bowl of soup.


Q: Why am I drawn that way, and, most important, by whom?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

A. You're drawn that way because it's the artist's style. I can't tell you who drew you because then I'd have to kill you and I don't want to do that because I like you, I really like you.

Q. Why can't I live in a tropical paradise?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

R: Perhaps I should start drawing me myself.

A: These tropical paradises are usually without elctricity and so on. Do you think you would stand a living without this board?


Q: Why am I so screwy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

R. Ah. No electricity! No plumbing! Can't do it.

A. There's not a straight line in you.

Q. Why are bridemaid dresses usually so ugly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

A: To avoid a distraction of the groom...

Q: Why does my neighbor drive me nuts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 9, 2006)

A. It's easier than carrying you the nuts.

Q. Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 9, 2006)

A: Yea, Why?

Q: Why?


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Oct 9, 2006)

A: Why _not_?

Q: Why, oh why, do birds suddenly appear every time you are near?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

A. Must be because I wear birdseed-made clothing. Note to self: if you don't want the birdies around wear normal clothing.

Q.Why do folks from Arkansas go to the movie theater in groups of 18 or more?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

A: I know the answer, but I don't find the correct words...







Q: Why? *Why? WHY? *...is it so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

A. Because I said so THREE TIMES! :bow: 

Q. Why do bees buzz?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

A: They have a buzzer, and they use it.


Q:Why does a turtle have a shell?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

A. He's/she's shy.

Q. Why is the Earth round?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

A: If it were a cube, there would be severe travelling issues.


Q: Why does the moon stay with us?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

R. The Borg don't seem to have a problem traveling in a cube.  

A. It has a loving relationship with us.  

Q. Why do questions go unanswered?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

R: Ever tried to travel around the outside of a cube with a car?

A: They don't go unanswered, they're just too quick. The answer can't keep up with them.

Q: Why did mankind invent money?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

R. No. 

A. To pay for messes that they cause.

Q. Why don't magnets work on stainless steels?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

A: Don't they? :blink:


Q: Why is my brain a mess?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

A. You keep throwing things in there, willynilly. 

Q. Why can't I tear myself away from The Lounge?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

A: The velcro's stronger.

Q: Why can't I do the Velcro Fly?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 10, 2006)

A. Caveat: risque answer. You can't do the Velcro fly because she's in another solar system.   

Q. Why is venus on a half shell?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

R: The Velcro Fly is sort of a dance...

A: That shell must be invisible... I didn't see it as I flew past Venus...

Q: Why is it so easy to misunderstand the others' words?


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Oct 10, 2006)

R: Uh, mister, I saw the shell. I might be legally insane, however.

A: Because the convo is completely flat

Q: Why does the grey duck fly at dawn?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 10, 2006)

A: There's less aviational traffic.


Q: Why is it not recommended to mess with my brain?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Q: Why is it not recommended to mess with my brain?



Because that may cause the Blue Eyes Of Dead.

Q: Will I ever be normal?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

A: Depends on what you define as "normal"...


Q: Why do my eyes sometimes change their colour? (No contact lenses!)


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 11, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A: Depends on what you define as "normal"...
> 
> 
> Q: Why do my eyes sometimes change their colour? (No contact lenses!)


A: Because the BBW addiction virus sometimes crashes our brains. Not that we ever wanne be cured.


Q: Where would you like to be born in your next life?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 11, 2006)

A: In a place where BBWs are.

Q: Why am I hungry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

A: Still don't know...


Q: Why do I feel like something's missing?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 12, 2006)

Both questions: Because your tummy is empty!

Q: What kind of animal are you going to be in your next life?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

A: As far as I can see, I'll be a hairless ape of the species homo sapiens sapiens...

Q: I ate something. Why do I still sense ome kind of emptiness around here?


----------



## gypsy (Oct 12, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A: As far as I can see, I'll be a hairless ape of the species homo sapiens sapiens...
> 
> Q: I ate something. Why do I still sense ome kind of emptiness around here?




A: You ate Chinese food.

Q: Why must I deal with morons every day at work?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 12, 2006)

A: Someone has to deal with them...


Q: Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2006)

A: I can't handle them...


Q: Why do I feel like there's an empty space in this room?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 14, 2006)

A. There's no one there!  (For example, I'm still not feeling well.)

Q. Why do most of the "healthy" foods taste like rabbit food?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 14, 2006)

Note: Very cute that you answered some of your own questions.  

A. There's no one there!  (For example, I'm still not feeling well.)

Q. Why do most of the "healthy" foods taste like rabbit food?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 14, 2006)

A: Most don't, I thought. Say, have them meddling kids at the supermarket been picking up products from one area and placing them in another area.

Q: How do we get more participants in this WHY Game?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 14, 2006)

A: We could invite them.


Q: Why do I feel some kind of better now?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Q: Why do I feel some kind of better now?



A: Because bbwsweetheart and swamp have joined us

Q: What is it about cholcolate that makes it so addictive?


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Oct 14, 2006)

A: It's yummy, and gets you in the mood :batting: 

Q: Why do men have nipples?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 14, 2006)

Blondeegrldd said:


> Q: Why do men have nipples?


A: For a woman to adjust hers, before the squeezing starts.

Q: Should I shave my hairy chest?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

A. No! It'll keep your chest nice and warm in the winter; it's a permanent sweater of sorts! 

Q. Why....do fas like big bellies?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. No! It'll keep your chest nice and warm in the winter; it's a permanent sweater of sorts!
> Q. Why....do fas like big bellies?



A: Easy: Beautiful curvy shapes, yummy warm silky softness, feels so good to carress. And the warmth it radiates when you snuggle against, mmmmmmm.

Q: Is a little bit of shyness cute?


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Oct 15, 2006)

A: Yes

Q: Why can't there be more male & female FA's in this world?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 15, 2006)

Blondeegrldd said:


> Q: Why can't there be more male & female FA's in this world?



A: There are, but I'm afraid at most 20% is out of the closet. 

Q: Why are there almost no bbw/bhm/fa/ffa dances outside the US?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 15, 2006)

A. That's a shocker that should be remedied...maybe by someone from The Netherlands......(I think a lot fly over to the states to enjoy the big bashes.)

Q. Why don't more people have a cat?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Q. Why don't more people have a cat?



A: I live in an area with many birds, so I would have to lock a cat up in my house to save the birds. That would be cruel don't you think?

Q: Is it allowed to hug a stranger? Say a nice bbw you meet on the street?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> A: I live in an area with many birds, so I would have to lock a cat up in my house to save the birds. That would be cruel don't you think?
> 
> 
> Q: Is it allowed to hug a stranger? Say a nice bbw you meet on the street?



Reply: No, not at all! The life expectancy of an adorable kitty cat goes up when he/she is an indoor cat. Plus, they tend to be more affectionate! :bow: 

A. Well, in an ideal world, yes, but, in our world you might get a slap across the face.  

Q. Who put the bop in the bop-de-bop-de-bop?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A: The Boppin' Blue Jeans.

Q: Why is it so difficult to get used to a life as a ghost?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Q: Why is it so difficult to get used to a life as a ghost?



A: Because as a ghost, you are made of air, and therefore cannot be hugged. And you know, the warm soft squeezy hugs from a nice BBW are very addictive.

Q: Who changed you in a ghost?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> A: Because as a ghost, you are made of air, and therefore cannot be hugged. And you know, the warm soft squeezy hugs from a nice BBW are very addictive.
> 
> Q: Who changed you in a ghost?



A. Can I answer for TWolf? TLW did (allegedly) ! Check out The Last Word thread. Feel free to post there too; it's a fun silly ongoing battle for The Last Word aka TLW.

Q. Who has TLW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A: I'm not sure... There are quite some people claiming to have the last word...

Q: If I am made fo air, why can I think?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

A. Uh huh. Gives new meaning to the word airhead?  

Q. Why did the artist formerly capable of deep thought fly a shuttle instead of his spaceship?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A: Because he didn't want to scare the people - the spaceship is quite big.

Q: Why can't an airhead build a castle in the air?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

A. I give up. Why?  

Q. Why does a mirror have two faces?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Rem.: I don't know, either... I tried to, but it didn't work. So I asked.

A: If he had only one, he wouldn't be able to show you yours.

Q: Why is the Grinch so grumpy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

A. He ALWAYS gets up on the wrong side of the bed.

Q. Why do wise men say that only fools rush in?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A: Wise men NEVER rush.

Q: Why do I know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

A. The slow-moving wise men keep telling you to slow down?  

Q. Why will taking a pic of a person steal his/her soul?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A: Strange. My soul is still with me, though they took more than once a pic of me...

Q: Why can't you follow me if I glide though a wall?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

A. Who said I couldn't?  See? OUCH! Mommy!!!!

Q. Who can't a hummingbird hum?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Rem.: Why do you call a mummy? 

A: Who? Er... dunno. Who is it?

Q: Why can't I be found in the Who's who?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

R.    :kiss2: 

A. You weren't born when that edition came out.

Q. Why does Cousin It, from the Adams Family, have so much hair?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A: Shaving isn't easy when you've eaten the razor...

Q: Why did they do that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Q: Why did they do that?



A.  Why did they do what?

Q. Why did who do what?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A: The Who did that for it was a good show...

Q: Why was it a good show?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

A. Ebert and Roeper (famous American movie critics) said "It" had all the elements that constitute a good show: solid plot, major themes, good acting, etc. et prostrate et promos

Q. Why do stars fall down from the sky everytime you walk by?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A: They do? I thought it was raining...


Q: Why do they do that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

A. You forgot to hook them in place! (Understandable, considering your state.) 

Q. Why did the cowboy get himself a dachshound?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A: He didn't want to be the poor lonesome cowboy anymore.

Q: Why are you so sure about my state?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

R. The cowboy got himself a dachshound because someone told him to get a long little doggy. (play on words - Git along little doggy)

A. You are in a state of confusion. You have admitted it. I have it on record.  

Q. Why is a dog like a penny?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A: I give up.

Q: Why is a penny like a dog?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

A. They both have a head and a tail, tricky ghost.

Q. Why were no cats left in the boat that had 10 cats when one jumped out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

A: I'm sure it has to do with the tale about the nine lives of a cat...


Q: Why are you so scared?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

A. I'm not scared ALL the time, just of certain things and events like spiders and big bugs with nasty looking teeth and public speaking. I don't like going into the basement at night because I'm afraid the goblin who lives down there will eat me. However, interestly, if a friend was down in the basement and needed help, I'd rush to his/her aid. I also lock the door and check under the bed and behind the shower curtain when I'm by myself.

Q. If parting is such sweet sorrow, why do we do it? (I must part in about five minutes...)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 16, 2006)

Rem.: Well, I should be in bed right now. *waves*

A: Do we have any choice?

Q: Why is time always flying by?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 16, 2006)

A. NOT always! Only when we're having fun. However, it does travel quickly WHEN IT MOVES because it has not choice; it has to use its wings.

Q. Why are we still fascinated with Dracula after all these years?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2006)

A: He's got a spell on us...

Q: Why does the garbage truck have to be coming earier each week? *squint*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

A. That's funny. When your garbage truck comes it's pretty late in the morning; almost afternoon, in fact.  

Q. What falls but never breaks? 
What breaks but never falls?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

Rem.: Your last post in this thread was at 5:45 PM.

A: A chicken farm that has home visit by a fox?

Q: Why can't pain keep away from me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

R1. Oh. :doh: 

R2. Night and day!  

A. You forget to lock your doors and windows and to block your chimney.  
(You forget to take your prescribed pain pills?)

Q. What country makes panama hats?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

R: Prescription needs a doctor, right? What, if the pills don't work that well?

A: Panama, of course!

Q: What's The Sound Of Musik?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

R1. TW you need to get to a vet!  :kiss2: 

R2. Trick question! Ecuador makes panama hats.

A. Song by Falco. (bang boogie say up boogie...)

Q. What driver doesn't have a license?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

R2: Funny. You can buy them from Stetson, too. I always thought Stetson would be an U.S. brand...

R3: Applause!

A: The golf driver. 

Q: Why doesn't he need one?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

R1. Thank you. Thank you. :bow: 

R2. Bravo! Bravo!

A. He doesn't drive! (Very good!! Also a screw driver.)

Q. What has a neck but no head?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

A: A bottle... Except you try to empty it into your own head... 


Q: What has a face but can't see?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

A. A potato, clever wolf.

Q. Will I ever find true love?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

R: Trick question... 

A: I don't know, my crystal ball is gone...

Q: What points without fingers?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 18, 2006)

A: A pencil


*Grabbing my crystal ball, cleaning it*
*Polisching it even cleaner*
* Ahhhhhh, I see bbwseatheart walking slowly....... alone still*

Q: Oh wait.... no ... here she is again, is she dancing??


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

R: Wrong.

A: Sorry, I can't help you, my crystal ball is gone...

Q: What has a face but can't see? What points without fingers? What has no mouth and still tells you something?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 18, 2006)

R/A: It could be a book, where the cover is the face of the book, each sentence ends with a point, and it sure can tell you a lot.

*Looking into my crystal ball again*
*Cristal cristal ball, please show me, will bbwsweetheart find true love?*
*Ah now I get a clearer picture.*
*I don't think bbwsweetheart is dancing, she moves very slow. She's standing with her back to me, her head a little tilted..... and do I see hands around her neck? It's hard to see in this little cristal ball. * 

Q: What is my ball telling me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

R: OK, it's late... take that as a hint...

A: I'm not sure if she wanted everlasting love (literally)... (I know the Count is a FA...) 

Q: Why is your ball so small?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: OK, it's late... take that as a hint...



R: Ah oh, a clock.

Love comes in so many flavors: friendship is probably the most pure, romance the dream, and lust sometimes makes us forget the most important part. 
Everyone who knows the magic behind a good hug, will find true love one day. 

A: It's small so I can alway carry it with me. If I need clearer pictures, I just close my eyes, hold me crystal ball in my hand, well you know how it works.

Q: When did you loose your crystal ball, and where?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2006)

A: Here.

Q: Why didn't you think about getting a crystal ball that can change its size?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 18, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> R/A: It could be a book, where the cover is the face of the book, each sentence ends with a point, and it sure can tell you a lot.
> 
> *Looking into my crystal ball again*
> *Cristal cristal ball, please show me, will bbwsweetheart find true love?*
> ...



I'm sending you Windex express overnight so you can clear the crystal ball. I want to know!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

A.I forgot the question.

Q. Would you pls repeat the question?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

A: I don't know the question that you are referring to.

Q: Why do some people hate for their food to touch other food on their plate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I'm sending you Windex express overnight so you can clear the crystal ball. I want to know!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> A.I forgot the question.
> 
> Q. Would you pls repeat the question?


R: His crystal ball is clean. He just wants us to guess... I answered his question, though...

A: I'm not sure if it's hating the food. Sometimes it is just allergic.

Q: Why is the Andromeda galaxy so full of stars (about three times as much as our galaxy) ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

A. The Andromedians offer perks to stars like home to Andromedia direct luxury spaceships, rare wines from galaxies we've never heard of, really expensive presents, and a free stay at the most fabulous resort in the Andromedian solar system.

Q. Do ghosts sleep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

A: Sort of.

Q: Why is your user title "*Le* Bewitching Chocoholic"? Are you male?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

A. Ahh. Moi has French pretensions. :batting: 

Q. Why are cats so irresistible?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

R: Interesting answer. 

A: They have a chocolate heart. 

Q:Why is la bewitching chocoholic sad?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

A. I don't know!  

Q. Who is "la" bewitching chocoholic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

A: You, if you're a girl. 

Q: Why do I speak french, too?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

A. You're a know-it-all.  (I'm changing my name now as I am a girl.)

Q. Why are crystal balls so vague with their answers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

R: I don't know it all... There's a lot left to wonder about...

A: Only the crystal balls for beginners are that vague. They're quite cheap, for they often get damaged due to false use...

Q: Why is german so much more complicated than english?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

A. When the German language was invented, it was created for the purpose of discouraging anyone other than a German from learning it. The devious inventors cleverly decided that the non-German would probably not want to use extremly long words. They also decided that the gutteral sounds needed to speak the language would cause coughing fits and end any thought of learning German by the intrepid non-German. They also decided to use words so specific that the non-German would throw up their hands in disgust and learn Spanish as a second language instead. 

Q. How are crystal balls misused?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

A: They are built to show the future... Some try to take a look at the past; that usually destroys them. Only some very expensive ones are able to show both...

Q: Who invented the german language?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

A. Kaiser Giselbrecht III 
F&#252;rst Heynzcke IV
Konig Liphardus XIII
Herzog L&#252;tolf 
Gro&#223;herzog Reyprecht
Markgraf Truchtlip
Freiherr von Weigandt Adolph Hans Frank Ancel Conrad Frederick Gerald Hubert Egbert Eberhard Dieter Garin Geert Helmuth Kasch Johann Manfred Mayer Uncas Victor William Verner Vilhelm Alger Zelig Ahren Arnold Barned Wolfeschlegelsteinhausenbergerdorff

Q. Did anyone ever guess TW's riddle?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

R: There is a "von" missing in the last name... 

A: Yes.

Q: Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

R. No, there isn't! Go look for yourself.  

A. Just curious. Meow.


Q. What is the prettiest breed of cat? 

View attachment wegie2.jpg


View attachment wegie3.jpg


View attachment wegie.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

R: Wrong place... 

A: Do I really have to decide?

Q: Why can't I have them all?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

R. Nuts! It's too late to change it now, dammit. It was supposed to be before the surname, right? :doh: 

A. You can! (They're all my favorite breed, the Norwegian Forest cat. So cute, so fluffy, so lovable...and big too. Males can reach 16 lbs or more.) 

Q. Why does the wind blow?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 19, 2006)

A: Because I ate a lot of unions last week.

*Polisihing my crystal ball and placing it under a microscope*
Q: Why is there chocolate on my crystal ball?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

A. Ooops. I guess because I left incriminating evidence that I borrowed it. :blush: 

Q. Why did GeorgeNL eat so many onions? (That was a stinky wind, btw!) Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

R: Right! Sorry I didn't post faster, but I had to change the battery of my mouse...






A: Maybe he ate a onion cutlet... (That's a pork/veal cutlet with lots of roasted onions and some gravy)

Q: Why did he do that?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 19, 2006)

R: Ah now I know why I couldn't find it this morning. I use it normally as my GPS, to direct me the way to the office.

A: Unions are healthy, and they help keeping boring business meetings short.

*Looking at a future picture an in future hugging bbwsweetheart in my crystal ball*

Q: What did my crystal ball show you?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A: Maybe he ate a onion cutlet... (That's a pork/veal cutlet with lots of roasted onions and some gravy)



R: Nope, I don't eat meat at all. I ate stewed union with garlic and mushrooms, tomatos, sweet pepper and some goat cheese. Really yummy!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

A: I fear that I'm not the right person to answer your question...

Q: What did GeorgeNL's crystal ball show you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

R. Argh. I am frustrated because I just spent too much time hitting the reply buttom with no results. I had to relog on.  

A. I saw myself IN GeorgeNL's crystal ball. I had been, mysteriously, miniaturized, so that I would fit. I saw two enormous onion-covered hands hugging the crystal ball!  

Q. What happens if everyone at a business meeting has onions to eat before the meeting?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 19, 2006)

LOL. Union covered hands hugging a crystal ball that is still sticky of chocolate...

A: Well, I'm afraid is someone hits the light switch of the meeting room, the whole building will be blown up.

Q1: Did you recognize the hands on your shoulder in the cristal ball?

Q2: What was that white blanket flying through the air?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

R. Hmmm. A marketing idea. The next big snack: chocolate covered onions. Mmmm. We'll have to do research and taste tests. (Of course, if this takes off and everyone muches on onions, the whole planet could ignite.)

A1. When I saw the hands on my shoulders, they were shrouded in fog. I couldn't tell!  

A2. I didn't even see a flying white blanket! 

Q1. Whose hands were on my shoulders?  

Q2. Whose white blanket was in your crystal ball? :batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

A: Sorry, I don't know. I caught me two black eyes. And I don't even know who and why.  

Q: Why did I recieve some black eyes? And who did it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

A. Don't know.

Q. Whose black eyes do you have? (For the love of Mike, send them back!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

A: Er... black eyes as in your sig... *ouch*






Q: Why? Who?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 19, 2006)

R: Union with chocolate.... I'm curious how that would taste.

A1: I really don't know whose hands that were. It's somewhere in the future. The problem is, the crystal ball only tells te future for one person at a time. So I need to check the other guys, to see if one of them has you hands on his shoulder. 

A2: Well, I have some idea, because this blanket had eyes. Maybe Timberwolfe recognices it?

Q: Who of the guys here should I check?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 19, 2006)

A: I don't know TW, it must have been another ghost right? Or did you fly against my crystal ball?

Q: How can we ever hurt a ghost?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

R: How far into the future does your crystal ball show?

A: Good question. I wish I knew.

Q: Why should anyone be wanting to hurt an innocent alien ghost?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 19, 2006)

R: Varies, from few days to about a year. Luckily it doesn't show the end of the world. 

A: I cannot imagine how anyone would ever hurt a poor alien ghost. 

Q1: From which planet are you actually? 

Q2: What do ghosts like to eat?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

A. Ghosts eat ghost-toasties and they drink ghoul-aid. 

Q. Where do alien ghosts like to haunt?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

A: Read my location...

Q: Why do you know what ghost eat?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 19, 2006)

A. Because some of her best friends are ghosts.

Q. Why do ghosts float?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> A. Because some of her best friends are ghosts.



You took the words out of my mouth. :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A: Read my location...



Tomato time! :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

NancyGirl74 said:


> A. Because some of her best friends are ghosts.
> 
> Q. Why do ghosts float?


A: That's quite difficult to explain... To be honest, I didn't understand it myself, yet.

Q: What's so "tomatoing" about my answer?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2006)

A: Your question cannot be answered at this time. Please try again later. :doh: 

Q: Why ask why all of the time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2006)

A: It's about the thread's rules, you know...


Q: Why can't my question be answered?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 19, 2006)

R. You know why!  

A. Although not visible to the naked eye, it's at the dna level, we all have a bit of the curious/cat gene in us! We. Must. Know. 

Q. Can ghosts come back from the dead?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

R: Did I miss something? 

A: Under certain circumstances, yes.

Q: Why am I still tired after my ghost nap?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

A: You never napped. You were under hypnosis... and only for a short while.

Q: Why do children put gum in other kids' hair on purpose?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

A. A ghost nap is not as refreshing as a .. well, non-ghost nap. You need another one.

Q. Has TW made friends with any other ghosts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

:huh: :blink:


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. A ghost nap is not as refreshing as a .. well, non-ghost nap. You need another one.
> 
> Q. Has TW made friends with any other ghosts?



A: Ditto with the  

Q: Why have I noticed that not every question in this thread has been a why question? :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> A: You never napped. You were under hypnosis... and only for a short while.
> 
> Q: Why do children put gum in other kids' hair on purpose?



R. Sorry guys.  I've been missing posts. When I compose a reply, the new reply, that I haven't seen, appears. It's not on purpose. Promise. :doh: 

A. I hope because they don't know any better. (I remember in an art class that I took in grade school, one of my classmates put GLUE in our young teacher's waist-length hair. He wasn't a mean kid, he just think about the consequences. The poor teacher had to cut most of her hair off.)

Q. WHY, this should make ST happy, is the sky blue?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> A: Ditto with the
> 
> Q: Why have I noticed that not every question in this thread has been a why question? :doh:


A: You started to read the other posts... 



bbwsweetheart said:


> R. Sorry guys.  I've been missing posts. When I compose a reply, the new reply, that I haven't seen, appears. It's not on purpose. Promise. :doh:


I know. Happens to me too. Quite often, to be honest. Usually, I try to edit my post to comply with the other post (if I am the second poster, that is). But sometimes I run into another post of someone else, then. :doh: 



bbwsweetheart said:


> Q. WHY, this should make ST happy, is the sky blue?



A: I painted it like this.

Q: Why did I clean up this mess?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 21, 2006)

A. You're a cool guy! :kiss2: 

Q. Why can't a penguin fly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

A: A penguin can fly. It only needs water instead of air to do so.


Q: Why can't it be warmer?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 22, 2006)

A: Because I still didn't receive all spare parts to repair my heating. 

Q: I found my crystal ball scattered in a hundred pieces this morning. Who broke it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

A: Scattered to pieces? That would mean someone tried to look back into the past. Most crystal balls don't like that.

Q: But Why did this unknown someone do that?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 22, 2006)

A: Someone hoped to see who's the thief of the mad scientist's chocolate machine. 

Q: Where can get a new crystal ball?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

R: Do you think so? BTW, what mad scientist?

A: Maybe I can help you.

Q: Why am I confused?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 22, 2006)

R: The TLW mad scientist.

A: While you were having a nap, I saw a BBW ghost giving you a hug. That might have put you in a pleasent confusing mode.

Q: Do ghosts have access to new crystal balls?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

R: A TLW mad scientist? Now I am really confused!

R2: A BBW ghost? :huh: :blink:

A: Nah, but I regained access to my spaceship.

Q: Why do I feel like living in the land of confusion?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

R1. Yes. Over in TLW thread, a mad scientist TLW has suddenly appeared. He may be in cahoots with the rogue TLW.  

R2. Don't you believe in bbw ghosts?  I can always arrange to have one haunt you!  

A. You ARE living in the Land of Confusion!  (Welcome to my world.  )

Q. Why do I usually wait until I'm down to my last pair of undies before I do my laundry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

R1: Uh-oh...

R2: Sure do I believe in BBW ghosts... Just wondering whom it may have been...

R3: *takes a look around* Well, I think I understand now why it is called "Land of Confusion"...

A: You need a bulletproof reason to do it... 

Q:Why do we have such an inflation of mad scientists, lately?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 22, 2006)

R: That not a good sign. From wikipedia:
_Mental Confusion, or simply confusion, is the inability to think clearly and quickly. Since the ability to think clearly and quickly varies greatly among normal individuals, and greatly in the same individual under varying degrees of stress, interest and motivation, confusion is partly a relative term, especially when the degree of confusion is mild._

I can think of two possible causes: 
1)You had a collision with my crystal ball (which had been kissed by bbwsweatheart). That would explain why it's broken and why your black eye was chocolate brown.

or

2) You've been hugged by a BBW Ghost, which left you in very nice mood, but can have some side effects of thinking.


A: A few times a year, the mad scientist are allowed to leave their laboratories. But don't worry, we'll soon lock them up again.

Q: Is there a medicine that reduces the side effect of a hug addiction when you're alone?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

R. I thought GeorgeNL is a mad scientist??  


A. No. You need a hug. Here's a cyber one for you.:kiss2: )ooops. Feeling sleepy?  

Q. Why would I kiss a crystal ball?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

R: If this kiss won't help...  

A: Good question. Crystal balls are inable to sleep.

Q: Why can't I sleep? (No, I didn't turn into a crystal ball... )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

A. You know what you need! :kiss2:  

Q. Why is cheese stinky?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

A: *Yawn* Because it's old, too old... *yawn*

Q: Why *yawn* am I tired, yet not able to sleep? *yawn*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

A. That was a rhetorical question so I won't bother to answer.

Q. Whe doesn't everything that's old stink?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

R: It wasn't a rethorical question, is was a desperate one.

A: Because some things need to get old to get really good - and smell good, too.

Q: Why does it seem if your lipstick doesn't work properly with me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

A. I made it to work on beings with bodies. I guess its effectiveness is diminished like your form. 

Q. Why does the sun shine?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

A: Because it isn't shining here.

Q: Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

A. I like to know stuff.

Q. Why are ladybugs called ladybugs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

A: Maybe because of the same reason they're called "Marienk&#228;fer" over here...

Q: Why is it good to have them in your garden?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

A. Over here, they're considered good luck. 

Q. Why do seals bark?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

R: There's another reason, though this one is good, too...

A: They think they are dogs... (In german, they are called "seadogs" (translated))

Q: Why are ladybugs not only resposible for good luck?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

A. I don't know.  

Q. Why, other than good luck, are ladybugs good for gardens?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

A: They eat greenflies.

Q: Why am I still sittng here, in the middle of the night?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 22, 2006)

A. Some mysterious are meant to never be solved. This may be one of them.  Go to bed!!!

Q. Why do bedbugs bite?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2006)

A: Because it wouldn't make sense for them to hug.

Q: Y?


----------



## nuxun (Oct 22, 2006)

A) Z. Or P if you are dyslexic.

B) Work or Spoon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

A: Jam.

Q: Why can't I be you?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2006)

A: Because you're not 27, female, an English major, and procrastinating on three papers you have due tomorrow. 

Q: WHY am I such a horrible procrastinator?!


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

R: That's an argument...

A: Could you ask me this tomorrow?

Q: Why is there so much fighting out there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

A: Seems like they are way too occupied with fighting to care about my question... *sigh*

Q: Why does it seem that swamptoad is always a little late?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

A. How about a question/answer. Have you forgotten about the different time zones?  

Q. Why is autumn also called fall?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 23, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. No. You need a hug. Here's a cyber one for you.:kiss2: )ooops. Feeling sleepy?


*Yawn* MMMmmmmm :wubu: that was one long pleasent dream. *still a bit sleep drunk*.

Oh and, when you kiss a crystall ball, it sometimes shows you who you will be kissing in the future 

A: Maybe because of the fall-ing leaves? 
(It's "herfst" in Dutch, and I believe "herbst" in TW's country)

Q: Why do we humans not have a winter sleep also?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

R: Yep. We call it "Herbst".

A: They're too busy snuggling...

Q: Why does winter have to be so cold?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 23, 2006)

R: Oh yes, snuggling and hugging...

A: Because that gives you an extra excuse to hold each other a little closer.

Q: How do ghosts keep themselves warm in winter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

A: Haunting well-heated places, I'd say...

Q: Why does a ghost still feel pain?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

A. He/she has a tortured soul.  

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: 

Q. Why don't I feel like having lunch?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 23, 2006)

R: Oh oh, you've been watching us humans hugging?? 

A: Because they still have a hearth.

Q: How do ghosts type, if they can pass through every kind of body?

PS. I'm going to the beach for a run, catch you all later....


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

A1: There's no chocolate in it...

A2: They focus on what they want to do...

Q: Why am I concerned?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 23, 2006)

I'm completely soaked. It was dry all day, until I hit the beach....

A: Because bbwsweetheart is hungry, and with that brown blanket over your head, you look like a flying bonbon.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

R: Thank goodness it didn't rain as I was out there...

Q: Why do I wear a brown blanket?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Q: Why do I wear a brown blanket?



A: Maybe you were undercover as a monk?

Q: Do ghosts crash when the get wet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

A: Ghosts usually don't get wet.

Q: Why should I go undercover as a monk if it makes me look like a bonbon?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2006)

A: Because somebody might think you're tasty. 

Q: Why am I going straight to bed?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

R. Did someone say, "Chocolate bon-bon?"  :bounce: :bounce: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :bounce: :bounce: 

A. You're not going to bed; you have visions of chocolate bon-bons dancing in your head.

Q. Why do I have to work tomorrow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

A: Somewhere must the money for the chocolate be coming from...






Q: Why am I sweating like in high summer, sitting around in the not so warm?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

A1. You're sick.  
A2. Your gf is around!  

Q. Why can't chocolate be free?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

R1: I don't hope so...
R2: She's in the room next door...

A: Is she in prison?

Q: Why is my brain feeling so empty?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

R. She may be! 

A. You emptied it out.

Q. Why would chocolate be in prison?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

A: My empty brain doesn't know. I'm no judge.


Q: Why can't I think of a reasonable question?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

A. Your empty brain is no match for that question.

Q. Where did you empty out your brain? (Your empty brain may not be much help with this question either.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

A: Well, I think, it did it by itself...

Q: Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

R. You ordered a self-emptying brain? Why, man, why?! 

A. As always, I'm curious.  

Q. What company did you order your brain from? I need a self-cleaning one.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2006)

R: My brain does what it likes to...

A: A self-cleaning brain or a self-cleaning home?

Q: Why am I tired?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 23, 2006)

R. Both a self-cleaning brain and a self-cleaning home. I'll settle for a roomba vacuum and a scooba mop.

A. You need to sleep. :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: There. That should help. (I've tripled the sleeping potion in my chocolate lipstick.)

Q. Why won't TW go to sleep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

A: Zzzzz... :huh:? *yawn* *stretch* Ouch! Damn bones!

Q: Why did I have tasty dreams?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

A: You forgot to brush your teeth before bedtime. :doh: 

Q: Why are _we_ here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

A: Because you forgot to brush your teeth.

Q: Why does this smell like coincidence?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2006)

A: Because you are a copy-cat!  

Q: Why did I use the "smiley" that sticks out the tongue?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2006)

A: Because you wanted to show me you're gonna lick an ice...


Q: Why ain't there any envy from my side?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 24, 2006)

A. Your side is a mature part of your body.

Q. Why don't more people live in Alaska?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Q. Why don't more people live in Alaska?



Because too many people equals too much body heat and that would melt all the snow!

Q. Why did I let hubby talk me into having my birthday dinner at El Chico instead of Spaghetti Warehouse where I really wanted to go?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

A. Hubby caught you at a time when you were too distracted to know to what you were agreeing. (Bad hubby. ) You need to return the favor on his b-day. 

Q. Why do I like decorating?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

A: A naked house is boring.


Q: Why do I have to fall ill now?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

A. You don't get enough sleep!

Q. Why are some houses naked?


----------



## 4honor (Oct 25, 2006)

A: Because it takes a well lived in look to truly clothe a home

Q: Why do children ask purple questions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

A: They're not allowed to ask the pink ones...


Q: Why is speech sometimes so colourful?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

A. Speech sometimes blushes.

Q. Why do seas dry up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

A: Someone told them to...

Q: Why does speech blush?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

A. Speech sometimes gets excited or embarrassed or overexerts himself. 

Q. Why does grass grow so fast?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

A: It only grows fast if you take care... 

Q: Why is grass green?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

A. It's envious of everything!

Q. Why isn't anyone playing slap or save?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

A: Someone misunderstood the rules and gave someone else a slap in the face...

Q: Why don't we fix it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

R. That's not good!

A. You did! Good man.

Q. Why don't scarecrows scare crows away?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

A: Usually, they're too static...

Q: Why does Batman hunt Scarecrow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

A. He doesn't want Scarecrow to scare the citizens of Gotham to death. 

Q. Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

A: Joker's fault.

Q: Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

A. I'm curious!

Q1. Why do I think that TW likes comic books?
Q2. Why is it the Joker's fault?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 25, 2006)

A1: Maybe because he posed some questions that made you think so...

A2: If he hadn't killed Bruce's parents...

Q: Why is that so important?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 25, 2006)

A. It's not. Just like to add to the store of useless trivia in my head.

Q. Why is life all about the choices we make?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. It's not. Just like to add to the store of useless trivia in my head.
> 
> Q. Why is life all about the choices we make?



A. Because life wouldn't be worth living without choices.

Q. Why am I always on-line when the rest of you aren't?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

A: It's a matter of time-zones, lack of sleep and cats.

Q: Why do we have time-zones?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

[/SIZE][/FONT]


Timberwolf said:


> A: It's a matter of time-zones, lack of sleep and cats.
> 
> Q: Why do we have time-zones?



A: So Phileas Fogg could win his bet in "Around The World in 80 Days".

Q: Why is it 80 degrees on October 26th in Texas?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 26, 2006)

Because you are closer to the equator than us Chicagoans...


Why do professors load on papers and change due dates?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

A. Sadists are drawn to the professorial career. It allows them to fulfill their cruel whims.

Q. Why would someone live in an old lingerie factory?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

Because they like old fashioned frills.  

Why do blondes have more fun?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Lol! Very good!!

A. They don't know any better. Example: when a blonde dyes her hair brunette, it is known as artificial intelligence.

Q. Why did the blonde die ice fishing?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

She was run over by the Zambonie machine.

Why do I always get sick when I'm on vacation?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Life is not fair. (Sorry.  )

Why can't I resist chocolate?

P.S. I used to call my cat "Punkin" as an endearment.


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Ever seen a chocoholic resist chocolate for more than ten seconds?  


Why is chocolate so irresistible?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

Because, among other things, chocolate is so good for you and you want to be good to yourself - Right! (I can't resist chocolate either! :eat2: )

Why is chocolate so irresistable? 
A. Even if I knew the answer to that question - I'd still find it irresistable. It's nice to have something that is good for you also be irresistable.

Why does time go fast when you're having fun?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Because you're too distracted to watch time go by.

Why am I here?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

A. Time is a jealous and spiteful being.

Q. Why can't you take bathroom with you on a roadtrip?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

A: You can. Just take a RV.

Q: Why am I here?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

A. You're not here, you're there. Hahahaha.

Q. Why isn't TW in bed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

A: I was, but I woke up and can't sleep anymore.

Q: Why do you ask?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

A. No reason. (Insert innocent looking smilie with devilish twinkle in eye here)

Q. Why do I have to go to bed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

A: You gotta get up late... 


Q: Why am I eating ice cream now?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

A. You gave in to your craving of the last couple of hours without even a fight.

Q. Why did I wear a cute sweater with white fluffy sheep on it today?

G'night, all! Yawn.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

Because you said that maybe the ice cream would help you go back to sleep.

answer to bbwsweetheart - Because you wanted to get ahead in counting sheep.

Why does ice cream make you drowsy? (I always heard warm milk is best when you are trying to get sleepy.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

G'night, sweetheart!

Dunno. Drinking coffee is making me drowsy, too.

Why ?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

A hot beverage will make you drowsy. And if you have ADHD, like my hubby - fully caffeinated beverages will not keep you awake.

Why does it suddenly appear that I am alone on this board?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

A: Sometimes, they hide...


Q: Why do some things taste better than other?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

A: Because sometimes you're in the mood for one, sometimes for the other.


Q: I've been off line a few days. Why does it seem like ages??


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

[hijack]


Punkin1024 said:


> A hot beverage will make you drowsy. And if you have ADHD, like my hubby - fully caffeinated beverages will not keep you awake.


Well, even cold coffee makes me feel sleepy... AD&D? Err... ADHD? What's that?
[/hijack]


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> A: Because sometimes you're in the mood for one, sometimes for the other.
> 
> 
> Q: I've been off line a few days. Why does it seem like ages??



A: Two reasons: 1) you're addicted; 2) there has happened a lot in this time...


Q: Why does my mood change?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

R1: ADHD is what we Dutch call "hyper active", e.g. people that react a little too fast on about everything, and make everyone else very tired.

R2: Yes, I am addicted indeed, in two ways. Cause two years ago a sweet BBW hugged me, and since that time I am a hug addict.

A: Your mood depends on the color of the energy fields you're in. Those colors change from time to time.

Q: Did you already recover from the flu?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

A. No, I didn't have the flu!  You'll have to wait for TW to answer!

Q. Why does rye bread taste better than wheat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

R: @GNL: Notreally... doesn't wanna come out...

R2: Hyper active? Nah, people usually calm down if they're with me for some time. I still remember a friend of mine, he was quite a nervous guy, never knew where to put his hands. One day, he had been with me for some hours before we met the rest of the gang. The others nearly didn't recognize him...

A: Good question.

Q: Why doesn't fun last longer?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> [hijack]
> Well, even cold coffee makes me feel sleepy... AD&D? Err... ADHD? What's that?
> [/hijack]


Complete answer to hijacked question:
ADHD - Attention deficit hyperactive disorder.
ADD - Attention deficit disorder.

Both of these disorders seem to be quite prevelent in the USA - don't know why - maybe it is all the food additives. :blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: @GNL: Notreally... doesn't wanna come out...
> 
> R2: Hyper active? Nah, people usually calm down if they're with me for some time. I still remember a friend of mine, he was quite a nervous guy, never knew where to put his hands. One day, he had been with me for some hours before we met the rest of the gang. The others nearly didn't recognize him...
> 
> ...



A. Fun doesn't have a lot of stamina

Q. Why does rye bread taste better than wheat?
Q. Why didn't anyone answer this question before?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: @GNL: Notreally... doesn't wanna come out...
> 
> R2: Hyper active? Nah, people usually calm down if they're with me for some time. I still remember a friend of mine, he was quite a nervous guy, never knew where to put his hands. One day, he had been with me for some hours before we met the rest of the gang. The others nearly didn't recognize him...
> 
> ...



:huh: Because time passes when you're having fun!

Q: Why won't it rain when I'm off work?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

R: I have a ADHD colleague, and he is very often at my desk for one reason or another, driving my other colleagues go nuts. For unknown reasons I always have many people at my place.

A: It last short, because after fun, new fun starts.

Q: Is snuggling also fun?


Oh oh, too late again.... three replies to the same question.....


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. Fun doesn't have a lot of stamina
> 
> Q. Why does rye bread taste better than wheat?
> Q. Why didn't anyone answer this question before?



JINX
I answered TW at the same time!

A. Rye bread has more flavor! Wheat is so ordinary!

There, now, feel better!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> R: I have a ADHD colleague, and he is very often at my desk for one reason or another, driving my other colleagues go nuts. For unknown reasons I always have many people at my place.
> 
> A: It last short, because after fun, new fun starts.
> 
> ...



A. Why don't you try it, George!!!    :blush: 

Q. Why doesn't George snuggle?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

A: It's a little bit difficult to snuggle across an ocean...


Q: Why didn't anyone notice I answered bbwsweetheart's question?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Possibly because we're all dividing our intestests on too many threads! ARGH! It is so hard to keep up!

Why isn't there a thread for chit chat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

A: Because we have a forum named "Chit chat"...


Q: Why am I so strange sometimes?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

You're a ghost. :doh: Okay - I see the Chit Chat forum - but only 1 person is viewing! 

Why is only one person in the Chit Chat forum?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

A: The chat is running well, I think.


Q: Why is it cold?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

A: Because the other's don't know about the chit chat forum

Q: Why do I like to be here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

A: Because you can post at the same time as me, if you want to... 


Q: Why is it cold?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

A. TW - Because if it wasn't cold - it would be hot! :blink: 

A. GNL - Same reason I like it here - fun people and we need more fun!

Why isn't hubby home yet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

A: Because he's late...

Q: Why could he be late?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. Why don't you try it, George!!!    :blush:
> 
> Q. Why doesn't George snuggle?



A:  If I could I would, but I have only a pillow to snuggle into..

Q: When will the US get a wise female president?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Probably stopped at the store on the way home.

Why did my mind just go blank? :shocked:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> A:  If I could I would, but I have only a pillow to snuggle into..
> 
> Q: When will the US get a wise female president?


Because we are so behind the times!

Why are you're answers taking so long to post?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A: Because he's late...
> 
> Q: Why could he be late?



A: Maybe he's to a shop, buying some yummy surprise for Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

A: When you learn to follow the posts, perhaps?  (No offence, just poking...)

Q: Why could Punkin's hubby be late?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh my, what a mess. New question, OK?

Why are we here and not there?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 27, 2006)

A: (To Punkin) I am slow, I know, and I'm reading other threads as well in the mean time.

But I really need to get some sleep now. It's after midnight over here. 

TW, Isn't it time for you also to get some sleep?

*Giving you all a good night hug*

(((((((((((((((( Punking, bbwsweetheart ))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

G'night, George! Sweet dreams.

TW is a ghost; he doesn't sleep much, but I think he catnaps sometimes.

Why isn't punkin's hubby home yet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Had some sleep before, will go to bed later... Nice dreams of zombies and vampires... (just kidding) Have a nice night, George!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hugs back to you George and sweet dreams!

A. Hubby just called - he's still at work, but he's about to stop at the store and pick up ingredients for the chili cook-off tomorrow evening and for stew for us tonight.

Q. Why is TW a ghost?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

A: That is a loooooooong story...


Q : Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> JINX
> I answered TW at the same time!
> 
> A. Rye bread has more flavor! Wheat is so ordinary!
> ...



:happy: :happy: I do feel better. Thank you. :happy: :happy:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Just curious!

Why is it a looonggg story?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

A: Because I'm getting tired.

Q: Why?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Lack of sleep perhaps.
I'm signing off for a while. Be back later. Gotta watch the next new Dr. Who.

Why don't you get some sleep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

A: Good question. Should take that as an advice. You watch TV and I take a nap.

Q: What will bbwsweetheart do in the meantime?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

A. Cry. Watch my scary movie and hug my pillow tightly for protection.

Q. Why do I like scary movies?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Scary movies cause an adrenalin rush.

Why do people watch bloody/gory movies? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Uh, well, they're strangely entertaining. I used to go with a "horror" film buddy every so often to watch the really bad slasher flicks in Times Square when it used to be quite seedy and interesting as opposed to glossy and Disneyfied. (I like Disney too, but, where's the character??)

Why am I still up when I have to work tomorrow?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

'Cause you just couldn't let me and Swamptoad carry on the game threads!

Why don't we have a virtual slumber party? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> 'Cause you just couldn't let me and Swamptoad carry on the game threads!
> 
> Why don't we have a virtual slumber party? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:



ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz (I need one of TW's cool smilie's inserted here)

Why do I have so much fun on the dimensions lounge forum?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Because we rock!   

Why is that?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> ZZZZzzzzzzzzzzz (I need one of TW's cool smilie's inserted here)
> 
> Why do I have so much fun on the dimensions lounge forum?


Because it is fun to get our minds off of work and go play.

Why don't we continue tomorrow? Hubby has a bunch of stuff to do tomorrow, so I'll be haunting the forum most of the day!

G'night!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Night. Sleep tight.

I'll have to join in about 7pm eastern standard time manana. Works calls, alas. So does my bed.

Why don't I want to go to bed? (I'll find out when I tune in tomorrow.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Because it's fun around here. And addictions have strange side effects, sometimes...

Why?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Really? I dunno.

I have side effects and I am giving other people strange side effects?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

:huh:? Are you an addiction?

Why did I think you were an additive?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

I have no idea. Maybe it had something to do with the structure of my sentence. 

Were you thinking of additives and preservatives?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Nah. My thoughts went into the lubricant direction...


Why did I wear two different shoes this morning? (One black, the other white, two different brands)


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Oct 28, 2006)

You have black & white cookies on the brain. Yum.

Why can't the Miami Dolphins not suck for at least one season in a decade?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Because, Dolphins as a rule, just wanna have fun! :blink: 

Why do people take football so seriously! :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

A: Good question. Many scientists have tried to find out. This phenomenon isn't concentrated on football, soccer is another famous example of it...

Q: Why are phenomenons so fascinating?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Because they are so phenominal!  

Why did the electricians just show up when I was finally getting back to the forums! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

A: They had been hanging out too long in the electric forums...


Q: Why did my lasagna shrink in the oven?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Evaporation. Did you cover the dish with aluminum foil while baking?

Why does lasagna sound so good right now? :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

You were thinking about making lunch...


Why do I know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

A. A little bird told you.

Q. Why is Paris Hilton so popular? Why? WHY?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

A: She's stupid. Many men prefer stupid girls. (How booooring...  )


Q: Why do they prefer stupidity?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

A. They have inferiority complexes and need to be with someone to whom they feel superior. (Many men! That's frightening!)

Q. Why do bees do it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

R: Did you know? I'm a man!

A: They want to have fun, too...

Q: Why is intelligence such a rare good?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

R. Yes, but are you a man's man?  

A. It wouldn't be precious if it weren't scarce. Uh. Yup. 

Q. Why can men be so stupid? (I'm watching a popular news "show" called Predators. A television crew and decoy unit catch men who solicit underage girls via the internet.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

R: A what? 

A: Some men wear their brain in the wrong place...

Q: Why is it often so difficult to stand the truth?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

A. The truth has a stubborn resistance to standing; it would rather lie or sit. Go figure!

Q. Why do so many people pay to have blindingly bright white teeth?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. The truth has a stubborn resistance to standing; it would rather lie or sit. Go figure!
> 
> Q. Why do so many people pay to have blindingly bright white teeth?



vanity!

Why didn't you get more help writing our novel?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Computer problems...

Why did I answer?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

You wanted to keep the thread going and bbwsweetheart is apparently MIA!

Why am I hesitant to continue our on-line story?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

A: Maybe a writer's block, just like me...?


Q: Why do I need to take a nap?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Oct 29, 2006)

A: Because then you dream and get inspiration to continue the story where I just left it .

Philosophy if derived from Sophia, which is the name of the female side of God. Sophia is the caring but also the wise thinking side of God. 

Q: Why is wisdom only given to women?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

A. Women know how to use wisdom well. (However, some men do have wisdom too. There are exceptions to every rule.)

Q. Why do fas like bellies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

R: Sorry, but my inspiration seems to be stuck somewhere in the cavities of my nose...

A: Wisdom as such is a rare good, but it's even more are among men. On one wise man, you'll get ten wise women... And it takes about one million persons to find one wise woman...

Oops...

A2: Fat admirers love bellies because of the fat, I think... 

Q: Why can't I once have fun without getting punished afterwards?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

A. You have to have a heart-to-heart with your guardian angel. (What did you DO to him or her?? BIG mistake to tick them off!)


Q. Why do fas like bellies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

R: What does my guardian angel have to do with that? 

A: May someone else please answer this question?

Here it is: Why do FAs like bellies?


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Oct 29, 2006)

A: FA's seek the security, warmth, the natural desire to be nurtured/taken care of

Q: Why do men chase after women they have no intention to be with in the long term?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

R. Good stab!

A. They enjoy the thrill of the hunt, not the capture.

Q. Why do fas like feeding bbws?


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Oct 30, 2006)

A: Cause it's so darn sexy, and fun

Q: Why does food always taste better immediately after _hanky panky_?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

A. The senses are heightened so the food tastes that much better! (Especially if it's CHOCOLATE!! :eat2: :eat1: )

Q. Why do I always find room for something I really like even when I'm full?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

You just can't help yourself and besides, who knows when you'll get to eat that particular food again?! :eat2: 

Why does talking about food make me hungry?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

A. I'm hungry too. Let's go out for some fixin's. (One night, actually early morning, when I felt hungry I convinced some friends to go to the Hard Rock Cafe for some food because I knew they were open late. This was way back when I lived in NYC.)

Q. Why can't adults go trick-or-treating?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2006)

A. Who says we can't!  

Q. Why does Halloween go by so quickly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

A: Because it's fun... If you have fun, you don't notice the time passing by...


Q: Why do some people have to talk so complicated?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

A. They have complicated thoughts. 

Q. Why was my five-month-old niece a duckling this year for Halloween?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

A: She wasn't old enough to go as a chicken...


Q: Why do I have to be tired when the fun starts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

A. It's a conspiracy! We start the fun just when you should be getting tired to make you stay up way beyond your bed time. 

Q. Why do people have plastic covered couches?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

RR: Arrr conspirracy? Arrrooooooo! (You may excuse my prronunciation... Howloween turrrned me into a werrrewolf...)

A: To prrevent them frrom being scrratched to pieces by visiting werrewolves.

Q: Why arre we werrewolves considerred so dangerrous?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

A. Werewolves aren't scary. We humans just pretend to be scared because we think your feelings will be hurt if you find out we're not frightened of you. OOoooops!!  

Q. Why do some people put their dogs in their purses?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

A: Because havin' a purse dog is the "In Thing" to do. Ya dig! :doh: 

Q: Why do some driver's not signal when they are making a turn?


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 1, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> A: Because havin' a purse dog is the "In Thing" to do. Ya dig! :doh:
> 
> Q: Why do some driver's not signal when they are making a turn?



A: because they are crusin for a bruisin:doh: 

Q: I have a herring for you. where should I put it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

A. The garbage! Quick!

Q. Why does the previous poster have a herring?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

A: The previous poster might be a fisherman.

Q: Why does the phone ring so much!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

A: Because that's all it knows to do well.

Q: Why am I here?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

A: Because you are wide awake, right?

Q: Why do I need to take a shower very soon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

A: You spilled some tea on yourself and it's getting sticky...

Q: Why am I not wide awake?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Nope, I have to shower for a different reason. "Allergies."  

A: You either have been sleep deprived or you might have an allergy to something in your home that makes you feel not very well rested.


Q: Why is it snowing already at the beginning of November?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

A: Already? I've seen it snowing at the end of september before (not this year...). And I have neither been on the North Pole nor on the South Pole, then.

Q: Why doesn't snow like the sun?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

A: Snow has no feud with the sun. And the sun has no feud with the snow. The snow can get along with the sun, somewhat. But snow sides better with the night and shadowy places.

Q: Why have I been neglecting to do chores?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

A: Because it's unpleasant...


Q: WHY?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

A. It's an unsolved mystery.

Q. Why did TW drive 250 miles today?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

A: Just for fun, so to say...


Q: Why does snow look white?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

A. It was told that was the color that suited it best. Being a slave to fashion, it only wears white.

Q. Why did a Dutch woman die next to her own grave?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

A: I'm innocent. I don't know anything about it.


Q: Why could I need some help?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

R. It was in the news. A Dutch woman dropped dead of a heart attack right next to her grave. Her headstone was there with her name, but not date of death. She had made all the arrangements for her funeral including the selection of music to be played. In her possession, police found her will. It was just one of those weird bits of irony.

A. You're moving a heavy piece of furniture? You need help fixing a car? You're putting in a new vanity in your bathroom? You need a psychiatrist? You need an emergency supply of cold medicine?    

Q. Why do I still think of coloring my hair red?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

A: You don't like your hair colour anymore.

Q: Why can't I get rid of that skull in my profile?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

A. It's too powerful for a mere ghost of your former self to overcome.

Q. Why is TW still a ghost?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

A: Somebody closed the door. 


Q: Why could someone do something like that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

A. We need to do some detective work! Who would want you to remain a ghost? The rogue TLW leaps to mind! 

Q. Why would he want TW to remain a ghost?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

A: Maybe he thinks I could endanger his plans...


Q: Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

A. You can endanger his plans.

Q. Why can you endanger his plans?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

A: I wish I knew...

Q: Why don't I know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

A. Sigh. You're a ghost with a barely there brain.

Q. Why are you able to function?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

A: because there's enough left for it.


Q: Why is it not enough for more?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 2, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> R. It was in the news. A Dutch woman dropped dead of a heart attack right next to her grave. Her headstone was there with her name, but not date of death. She had made all the arrangements for her funeral including the selection of music to be played. In her possession, police found her will. It was just one of those weird bits of irony.
> 
> A. You're moving a heavy piece of furniture? You need help fixing a car? You're putting in a new vanity in your bathroom? You need a psychiatrist? You need an emergency supply of cold medicine?
> 
> Q. Why do I still think of coloring my hair red?



R: Now I live in the Netherlands, and I didn't hear that.
I have to warn you, I love red heads! And certainly a BBW! So if a stranger on the street suddenly hugs you.... it could be a Dutch guy.... :blush: 


Q: Is the TW ghost visible for humans?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A: because there's enough left for it.
> 
> 
> Q: Why is it not enough for more?



A: Because I was hungry

Q: Why am I still awake?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

A1: I think so... Not always, but still more often.
A2: Due to a creative impact, I would like to say.


Q: Why can't I have such an impact?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 2, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A1: I think so... Not always, but still more often.
> A2: Due to a creative impact, I would like to say.
> 
> 
> Q: Why can't I have such an impact?



A: I'm certain you can, if you give yourself some time to sleep 

Q: What times do ghosts sleep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

A: I'm not sure about that. My sleeping schedule didn't change.


Q: Why aren't there any other ghosts around here?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

A. Most of them went south for the winter.

Q. Why is the elven race short?


----------



## Blondeegrldd (Nov 2, 2006)

A: They evolved that way due to centuries of heavy coffee drinking<-- stunts growth

Q: ... Although wouldn't their teeth be stained, not so freakishly white?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 3, 2006)

A. Due to a mutant strain found only in the elven race, their teeth are naturally unstainable.

Q. Why does my little nephew get such a kick out of saying the word, "poop"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

A: Because this word is poop, er, cool...


Q: Why am I still tired?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 3, 2006)

A: Because you used to be a human, but due to a lack of sleep became ghost.

Q: Why am I also sleepy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2006)

A: It was a long day...


Q: Why do some days have to be so boring?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 3, 2006)

A: Because we have no women at our office.

Q: Why do you rarely see women in engineering jobs?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

R. No women in the office?!  

A. I'm stumped!

Q. Why don't more women go into engineering as a career?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

I never wanted to be an engineer, but I've wanted to meet them!

Why is everybody on-line and it's time for Punkin to go to sleep? (12:30 a.m. here in Texas!)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

A. Ah! It's midnight! You turned into a pumpkin! (It's too late, Punkin. Might as well stay up and play.  )

Q. Why am I still up when it's 1:40 a.m.?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

A: Maybe because it's 7:40 AM at another place...


Q: Why don't we just have some chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

A. Good idea!

Q. Why did a man get off at the 14th floor every day and then walk up to the 41st floor where he lived?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

A: Maybe he dyslexic, like me and doesn't see the difference between 14 and 41. Though one days, his worn out knees will tell him.

Q: What makes a hug from bbw so very addictive?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Q. Why did a man get off at the 14th floor every day and then walk up to the 41st floor where he lived?



A: He wasn't tall enough to reach the button for the 41st floor.



GeorgeNL said:


> Q: What makes a hug from bbw so very addictive?



A: It's this softness...


Q: Why do I like old hats?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A: He wasn't tall enough to reach the button for the 41st floor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R. Did you cheat, TW?  

A. You like cliches?

Q. Why has noone answered the this-n-that thread or 5-letter-change-a word today?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 4, 2006)

R: Yes TW, soft curves, warmth, loving arms and smiling eyes.

A: Ghosts are like that, they long to the times they still had a body.

Q: Why did TW ever decide to leave his body, and become ghost?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

R: Not really. I heard that story before...

A: I wasn't asked if I wanted to be a ghost... You'll find the story right here... I linked you to the beginning of my end.

Q: Why does someone have to become a ghost, even if they didn't want to?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

A. You were shanghaied by the Halloween Board; there are very few people who will voluntarily become ghosts. It's up to the board to create a few for Halloween. After all, would Halloween still be Halloween without ghosts?

Q. Why did they choose TW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

A: Good question. I'd like to repost it...

Q: Why did they choose me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

A. I guess you strolled into the wrong area at the wrong time. 

Q. Why did you do that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

A: I think I was searching for a nice place to take a nap...

Q: Why do I have this urge to sleep?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

So you can dream up some way to illustrate our ongoing story in the other thread!

Why am I usually the last of our group to post for the day?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

A. You are a super nightowl as opposed to us lesser nightowls.

Q. Why am I posting later (or earlier) than Punkin tonight/today?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

R: It's once again, the time zones to blame...

A: 'Cause you are the owl right now...

Q: Why am I awake at this unpleasant time?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 5, 2006)

A: Because the last chocolate kiss you got, has lost it's powers. You need a new one.

Q: Why after almost ten hours of sleep, am I still sleepy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

A: A special someone came along and gave you a kiss while sleeping... 

Q: Why are we the only posters right now?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 5, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> A: A special someone came along and gave you a kiss while sleeping...
> 
> Q: Why are we the only posters right now?



R: Yes, from the other side of the ocean, just briefly visited the Netherlands 

A: The other half is on the dark side of the planet?

Q: Do you like your new body?

PS: I go offline now, have some other things to. See you all tonight again.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

A: Well, it's like the old one, except that it seems a bit more powerful...


Q: Why can't it be a little warmer in here?

PS: I'll spend some time cudding and watching something with my GF today... See ya in the eve!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

A. If it were warmer, you wouldn't enjoy cuddling with the GF so much and our heroine, Angelique wouldn't be enjoying so much hot chocolate.  

Q. Why do I love chocolate so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

A. It's yet another conspiracy! From times of old, chocolate manufactures have made sure it's addictive so we, chocoholics, keep coming back for more.

Q. Why did Sally collect seashells on the seashore?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Where else would she collect seashells? And, so we could have a really, really good tongue twister!

Q. Why am I the only one posting....again? Argh!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

A. You are not the only one! Here I am.

Q. Why am I once again posting later than Punkin?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

A: Your bed doesn't like you anymore...

Q: Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

A. I don't spend enough time w/it. Sigh.

Q. Why did Old McDonald have a farm?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

A: He needed a barn.


Q: Why?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

A: He likes barn owls.

Q: Why do people like to hear "corny" jokes?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

A. They're funnier than "oaty" jokes. (Yuk! Yuk! Yuk!  )

Q. Why do I feel wide awake?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

A: Because I am tired...


Why does the weather change from time to time?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

A. It needs to put what it's wearing in the laundry.

Q. Why do people believe in God?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

A: Maybe because it's the most reliable to belive in.


Q: Why do I feel so forlorn?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

A. I do not know.

Q. Why does TW feel so forlorn?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

A. I do not know.

Q. Why does Timberwolf feel so forlorn?  


*dejavue*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Hehehehehehe.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah! Why does TW feel so forlorn. Is he a lonewolf?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

A. He has a pack mate.

Q1. Why is TW so forlorn?    
Q2. Why am I so silly?
Q3. Why did the rooster cross the road?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll answer Q3. Because he wanted to date the chicken that crossed the road!  

Why do I love this forum so much?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

R. Excellent! I have a good answer too: to prove he wasn't a chicken. Hahahaha. Hehehe.

A. It's a nice supportive place to play, and there are lots of nice people to play with at this late hour.

Q. Why did the turtle cross the road?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

He wanted to see what the rooster and chicken where up to! hehe!

Why is every SA meeting too far for me to attend? boo hoo!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

R.No, silly. He crossed the road to get the the shell station.  

Can't answer your question until I know what an SA meeting is? Probably something completely obvious..

TNP will explain what an SA meeting is.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

SA - Size Acceptance - like NAAFA conventions. O.k. - now can you answer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

A. Little Grasshopper, it will not be far if you start one near you. :bow: 

Q. Why did punkin have to go to bed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

A: It got too late for little punkins. They shouldn't stay out in the dark. 


Q: Why can't my room tidy itself?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

A. It can. It chooses not to.  

Q. Why is TW forlorn?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

A: Not anymore. Started tidying my room... found me, besides some other things...


Q: Why can it be helpful to tidy up a room to find oneself?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 9, 2006)

A: Because some hunters like eat to wolf meat for christmas.

Q: Do wolves also like chocolate?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 9, 2006)

<snif> I was a little too late.


A: Because in messy room, your thoughts are too much scattered around, to be recognizable.

Q: How big is the chance that you're awake and not dreaming to be awake?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Funny you should ask that. Don't have an answer, but I did see an episode on "Rugrats" this morning where Chucky kept dreaming that he was awake and when he finally was really awake, he thought he was dreaming!  

Why am I still posting when I should be getting over this cold!?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

A: Laughing is considered to be the best medicine. 


Q: Why is there so much month left at the end of the money?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

George - you have to have lightning fast fingers to keep up! It's hard!

TW - you type too fast. I had to edit my reply. 

A. You like shopping!

Q. Why does it sometimes rain on my parade?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Everybody has to have a little rain in their lives.

Why do most people equate rain with negative aspects?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

A. It's one of those associations that goes so far back that we don't know...

Q. Why does punkin have such a cute avatar? (It is sooo cute!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

R: defeated by Speedy Postales...

Because she's cute, I guess...

Why do I type too fast? (2 fingers - eagle system...)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks! The caption under that picture reads "and close your eyes and smile at least once a day". It's from "things my cat taught me". And, because, I like to make people smile!

Why did my mind just go blank? 

A. to TW - because you like to get the last word in a totally frustrate slow thinkers!

Q. Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

A: Er... what? 

Q: Why don't I understand what Punkin means?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

A. Your fingers are faster than your mind! (hehehe)

Q. Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

R: Wouldn't that mean taht I wluod tpye cmopelte nonsense?

A: 

Q: Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

A. You do type nonesense. Now I know it's because you don't think.  

Q. Why did the Democrats take over the Senate?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

A: Because somebody had to.

Q: Why won't the burnt popcorn smell in my house go away?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

A. You keep burning it!  

Q. Why does Stoad burn popcorn?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

He doesn't listen to hear the sound of popcorn stopping popping and it burns!

Why did I post a question when my brain was to tired to be coherent?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

You like to be spontaneous.

Why did I just now respond without a why question in mind?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

It's hard to come up with why questions - spontaneously! hehe!

Why?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 9, 2006)

The answer is nt easily revealed. Ask again later said the magic 8 ball. :doh: 

Why do some people trust the knowledge of the 8 ball?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Sometimes we like to have an anonymous answer to life's questions.

Why doesn't it rain in Central Texas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

A: It does. But noone notices.


Q: Why can't I just lay in bed and sleep?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

I ask myself that same question every night! So I dunno!

Why do we have to sleep!?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

A: I know why, but I'm not able to explain it, right now. My brain isn't working that well anymore after this seleeveless night.

Q: Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

A. You have an alien makeup. Your cold somehow effects your ability to ask coherent "why" questions. Get over the cold (and the spaceship crash) and you will be able to participate at 100% questioning strength.

Q. Why did the alien cross the road?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

A: He was curious about what the chicken and the rooster were doing there.


Q: Why are aliens so curious?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

A. There's a tiny bit of cat in your genetic makeup. Check out your dna sequence and compare it to that of a cat.

Q. Why does TW have to be amusing when I have to go to bed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

A: Seems like I'm always funny when I'm tired...

Q: Why don't we just go to bed?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

A. Good idea. (I did!)

Q. Why do I feel hungry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

R: Me too...

A: You forgot to eat something while sleeping... 

Q: Why do I talk such nonsense?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

A. You're tired.

Q. Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

A: I don't know. Didn't notice I'm tired...

Q: Why are kittens so cute?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

A. The silky fur, the playful nature, the come-hither look, the sneaky clumsy pounce, the tuna breath, the sleepy collapse, the purr, etc.

Q. Why can life be so complicated sometimes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

A: Good question... Must be the influence of the rotation of the earth...


Q: Why did he go?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

A. :blink: :blink: :huh: :huh:   

Q. Why did who go?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

A: Well, this guy in the black cloak with that scythe...

Q: Why didn't you see him?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

A. It's not my time yet! Knock on wood!!

Q. Why does TW see death?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

A: Was that death? I didn't recognize him... His fingers weren't bony...


Q: Why don't you guess?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

A. Okay.

Guesses: farmer, Halloween costume of death?

Q. Why am I guessing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

A: Because I asked you to...


Q: Why don't we go and take a nap?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

A. Ok.

Q. Why don't you try to not snore?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

A: I try, I try...

Q: Why can't I think of a question to ask?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

A. You're tired. Go to bed!

Q. Why are WE still up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

A: Good question. See "Free association"-thread for answer.


Q: Why is it so difficult to stop?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

Because this is so much fun!!!

Why did I miss out on all the fun today?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

A: We went to bed too early, from your point of view.

Q: Why couldn't you come earlier?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 11, 2006)

A: Maybe Punkin was reading a good book, I dunno.

Q: Why is my bed always cold when I need to go to sleep, and nice and warm, when I need to get out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

A: Has to do with the fact that there is noone in the bed when you enter it, but there has been someone in it when you have to leave.


Q: Why do I sound intelligent, sometimes?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

Because you are! BTW - I wasn't on earlier yesterday because I was at work. I work from Noon to 9 p.m., so by the time I get home, you all are probably just going to work. Sigh!

Why am I in here alone again!? Sigh!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

A: Two words... Right place, wrong time...


Q: Why did Punkin1024 sigh twice?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

A. She's emphasizing her point.

Q. Why did I go right to my computer and sign on to the Dimensions site when I got home?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

A: You were curious if George had posted the next chapter of Love's Savage Cupcake...

Q: Why did I know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

R. Yes, but also I just feel good when I see my buddies online because I know I'll have fun.

Why did TW know that bbwSheart would check to see if GNL had written a new chapter for the bodice ripper?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

A: Because he knows that you are as exited as the others about this story...


Q: Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

A. It's good stuff!

Q. Why are kings and cabbages lumped together?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

I don't know the answer, unless it's because Kings call their mistresses "my little cabbage" (or so I've heard when I watched "Black Adder").

Why is TW not on-line?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 11, 2006)

A. Maybe he's trimming his fur? 

Q: Why am I 27 years old, single, and sitting home alone on a Saturday night?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, you aren't alone when your in here! ((((HUGS)))) Oh to be 27 again!  

Why isn't anyone aswering me back on the other games?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

A: It's not so easy to sleep and answer at the same time... (Though I can only speak for myself...)

Q: Why will I return to bed after answering to most games?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

A. You only think you're returning to bed. You're in bed now. You answer in your dreams. Are you awake? Are you dreaming? Is life but a dream?

Q. Why do I not feel the love?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

A: Which one? 


Q: Why am I so confused?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Because you are having a difficult time focusing on all the questions being asked of you!

Why are my posts not appearing on this stupid laptop????


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

A: Sometimes, you have to hit the refresh button...

Q: Why is working with a coputer sometimes so difficult?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

For me, it is because I am self taught and I am sometimes not patient enough to read the "how to's", I am a hands on type learner.

Why did bbwsweetheart go away?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Did she go?

Why?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

I dunno, that's why I asked you silly! Perhaps she has better things to do on a Sunday afternoon than post in the "Lounge".

Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

R. My Lounge friends miss me! I'm feeling the love. :wubu: 

A. If I behave myself, I am allowed to step away from my computer.  

Q. Why did I buy a cherry pie instead of something chocolate?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

You like variety. Perhaps you can melt some chocolate fudge ontop of the cherry pie - kinda like chocolate covered cherries. Chocolate covered cherries are a tradation at Christmastime in our household.

Why not buy both?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Not enough money?

Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

I need to win the lottery! I like dreaming about what I'd do if I won. I also like watching documentaries about ordinary people who have won. Most are very grounded, but, surprisingly, a lot don't know how to handle money and lose it! That is sad because they could have been set for life.

Why are teddy bears good gifts for boyfriends to give girlfriends?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Because Elvis put it so nicely in his song "Teddybear". I want to win the lottery too - I'd know what to do with my winnings!

Why do girls love stuffed animals so much?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

A: It's a good substitute for a friend - cuddly, soft, and so on...


Q: Why, er, yeah, er, why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

R. Good - I don't have to edit because of your why question.


They're cute and cuddly and are signs that their boyfriends care.

Why does music have such a powerful effect on mood?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Music is the sound of the heart!

Why do I want to answer most questions with a reference to a song or music?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

A: Music is the sound of the heart! 


Q: Why did I copy P.'s answer?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Because my answer was the best?  

Why do I not get TLW?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

An alternative answer: You both saw the same movie and something about the title rings true for each of you. OR...TW is tired and can't think of his own answer.  

Q. Why did George Foreman name all of his male children "George"? This has puzzed me for quite some time.

@punkin - go back and read some of the TLW thread


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Because he LOVES is name, or he isn't very original! Kinda like a former governor of Texas whose last name was Hog and he named his girls Ima and Youra. Mean huh!

Why do parents get a kick out of naming their children silly names?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

A: If I knew that, I'd be a wise guy.

Q: Why?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

My parents named me after my grandmother, then put in Elaine as my middle name so that my initials were EEE! When I asked my Mom about that, she said they thought it was cute!  

Why did TW think he would be a wise guy for answering my original question?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Because he LOVES is name, or he isn't very original! Kinda like a former governor of Texas whose last name was Hog and he named his girls Ima and Youra. Mean huh!
> 
> Why do parents get a kick out of naming their children silly names?



A. Some have a good soh, others are just ignorant. I would hate to think some are unkind enough to saddle their child with a name that would guarantee ridicule.

Found some funny ones:

Shanda Lear (Learjet heiress) Her parents named her that because they found it amusing.

Thomas Crapper (He DID invent the toilet!!) Now you know why the toilet is sometimes referred to as the crapper!

LaZanya (We found her lost address book, poor lass)

Latrina (Google this name, and you will find a high percentage of women behind bars, looking for love)

Tekila and Tijuana (Members of the same sorority chapter)
Icie, Mossie, Dimple and Fairy (All fairly common girl's names a century ago)

Lexus, Armani, Nautica, and Chardonnay (All fairly common girl's names today)

Hurley, Burley, and Early (For fairness, some once-popular boys' names)

Tundra, Rainidae, Luv All, Midnight Toker 

Mark Lemongello (a former big league pitcher)

Has TW changed into an owl? (Does he think this makes him appear wise?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Er... yeah...


Why?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Are we back to aswering with Why again! 

Why did TW change his avatar from a handsome white wolf to an owl?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 13, 2006)

R. Actually, BBWSweetheart, that's an urban legend. Thomas Crapper did not invent the flush toilet. See http://www.snopes.com/business/names/crapper.asp . 

A. Maybe he's still a wolf in owl's clothing? 

Q. Why does it bother me so much that people constantly fall for all those e-mail forwards claiming to be full of strange facts, but that are actually full of fictions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

A: You are a teacher, right? (The other possible answer woud have been that you are german...)


Q: Why do people think a wolf would fit into an eagle-owl disguise?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know - stranger things have happened!  

Why did I get up so late (8:45 a.m. in Texas)?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

Is that late?


Why don't I think that this is late?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

A. That's .. late? 8:45 am is the crack of dawn!  

Q. Why is there a crack at dawn?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> R. Actually, BBWSweetheart, that's an urban legend. Thomas Crapper did not invent the flush toilet. See http://www.snopes.com/business/names/crapper.asp .



:bow: Interesting! Thank you for the link. :bow:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 13, 2006)

A: At night, the sun is hidden behind a close door. In the morning the "cracking" door opens slowly and the first rays of sunlight enter. If you listen carefully in the morning you can hear the cracking door... 

Q: Now TW turned into an owl, would he like some mice?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

A. He may also enjoy birds, amphibians, reptiles, fish, and insects! Not yummy.

Q. Why doesn't TNP grow a beard?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 13, 2006)

A: Because you should always be prepared to receive your first kiss.

Q: How come, I feel so incredibly sleepy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

A. You need some coffee so you can stay up and play!

Q. Why doesn't GeorgeNL stay up as late as TW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

He's gotta go to work the next morning...


Why can't we just abolish mondays?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

A. We can. Let's do it! I second the motion to abolish Mondays.

Q. Why can't we abolish the entire work week aka Mon-Fri?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> A: Because you should always be prepared to receive your first kiss.



FIRST kiss?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. We can. Let's do it! I second the motion to abolish Mondays.
> 
> Q. Why can't we abolish the entire work week aka Mon-Fri?


Because we would have to work on the weekend, then.


Why is there noone else here?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

A. :doh: We forgot to take a shower!  

Q. Why does my butt hurt?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Because you've been sitting and playing in the Lounge for hours!

Why do I get the feeling that I'll only "see" TW and GeorgeNL on the weekends?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

I dunno.

Why?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Because TW is just now showing up and I've got to go to bed or Punkin will be tired at work and that just won't do.

Why is TW up so early in Germany?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A. TW is an alien. He doesn't need much sleep.

Q. Why doesn't TW need much sleep? (How much sleep does TW get a day/night?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

*squint* Who said that I don't need much sleep?
The amount of sleep I get isn't always congruent to the amount of sleep I need. Seems like I have some kind of sleep disorder.

Why don't I ahve any clue what to ask?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A. YOU'RE SLEEPY!!!  

Q. Why do there have to be doors?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

A: Elseways each storm would blow away all of our possession that ain't nailed to the ground...

Q: Why does bbwsweetheart doubt the right of existance of doors?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A. I was speaking of immaterial doors. :bow: 

Q. Why aren't I in Hawaii?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

A: You can't swim that far...


Q: Why am _I_ not in Hawaii?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A. I won't let you go without me.  

Q. Why are people prejudiced?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

A: If they weren't, they'd have no opinion at all...


Q: Why is the world round?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A. It likes to roll. After experimenting with several shapes, it decided round is best for rolling.

Q. Why did the dinosaurs die out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

A: They didn't fit into Noah's Ship... 


Q: Why am I not tired?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A. You're having fun!

Q. Why didn't Noah have room for the dinosaurs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

He didn't think of them and built his ship too small...

Why am I having fun?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A. It's fun playing! 

Q. Why do some people like the color black so much that they paint their rooms black?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

A: :blink: Really? Weird!


Q: Why do they do that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A. I don't know. That's why I asked! My brother bought a house. One of the bedrooms was painted black. It wasn't because it was a darkroom.

Q. Why do clowns frighten some children?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't know.

Why don't you tell me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A. I don't want to.

Q. Why don't you tell me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

I don't know.

Why don't you want to?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A. I don't know either!

Q. Why is pepper called the chef's spice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Ah-tchoo! I wish I knew...


Q: Why do you ask questions I can't answer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

R. Bless you! :bow: 

A. I'm trying to get you to stretch your mind.

Q. Why do balding men try to disguise their baldness with the infamous "comb over"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

A: Infamous? Wouldn't "ridiculous" be more fitting?


Q: Why did I strain my mind?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A. You're not used to using it.  

Q. Why does Donald Trump have such bad hair?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Seems like he doesn't care.

Why do I get tired?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A. You're in the wrong time zone.

Q. Why don't I want to leave?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

It's too much fun.

Why is this so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

A. Sometimes it's better to not "know", but to enjoy

Q. Why do I like red roses?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2006)

A. They look and smell pretty.  

Q. Why do people have to catch the flu?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well....somebody has to catch it, don't they!? hehe! Achoo! Ugh!

Why did Swamptoad ask about the flu?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

A. I think our swamptoad has the flu. (Feel better Swampt)

Q. Why do hummingbirds flap their wings so fast that you can't see them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Because elseways they would drop off the sky if they tried to drink nectar from flowers.


Why do they do that?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 15, 2006)

A: They need the nectar as energy source to move their wings so fast, so they can eat nectar...

Q: Does that make sense?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

A: Somehow. Kind of. Still wondering...


Q: Why did mother nature do this?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

A. So that we all can think, wonder, experience and learn about the reasons occurances in nature occur.

B. Why do people have to feel melancholy?


p.s. Thanks bbwsweetheart for being sweet and thoughtful. Yep, I'm sick.... I don't think that I have the flu. But I got something bad. *shrugs*


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 15, 2006)

A: Mother nature has her ways, we'll never understand

Q: Why do we speak of nature as Mother?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

A: Two good questions, one answer: I don't know.


Q: Why do people have to feel aches and pains?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

To know appreciate when you are not feeling aches and pains!

Why are we discussing illness?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Maybe because some of us are feeling ill...


Why are there sleep disorders?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

Good question! Maybe someone can come up with a viable answer, because I can't sleep without taking valerian root!

Why is getting a good night's sleep so difficult?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Excellent question. I'll forward this question. I always sleep in stages.

Why is getting a good night's sleep so difficult?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

A. A wonderful question. I'll pass it on.  

Q. Why is it so difficult to get a good night's sleep?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

Okay, I'll TRY to answer. For me, it is because I have trouble just letting my thoughts drift so I can go to sleep. Too many things going on that keeps me awake.

Why couldn't either of you answer that question?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

A. I was just teasing. However, I agree, sometimes I can't quiet my thoughts. Sometimes, my tummy hurts or I'm uncomfortable so I can't sleep. Most of the time, I have little trouble falling asleep. My problem is getting up!

Q. Why is it so hard to wake up?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

Because, if you're like me, you're finally relaxed and mellow and the bed is so soft and warm and you don't wanna hafta to get up!

which brings us back to...


Why do we gotta work!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

A. Bills.   

Q. Why do we have to pay bills?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

Because we like to buy things!

Why do we like things?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

A. Because!

Q. Why can't I think of a good answer to the question: why do we like things?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Maybe you're too tired to think...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

A. I need sleep, that's why.

Q. Why is the temperature so warm in the northeastern US, when it should be cold at this time of year? (No complaints from me!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

They want to keep us from enjoying chocolate everywhere...

Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

A. I can't answer. Who is the "they" who wants to keep us from enjoying chocolate? 

Q. Why can't we enjoy chocolate in all temps? I do!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

A: When it's so effin' hot outside, chocolate melts on the way between the fridge and your mouth... Don't like that.

Q: Why don't "they" reveal their identity?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

A. They belong to a secret society that is determined to raise the temp of the Earth so some select countries might not enjoy chocoloate.

Q. Why do bunnies hop?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Why not! Bunnies are soooo cute. Perhaps they hop because they can and do it so well.

Why did the tiny tlw's warn BBWSweetheart of DANGER?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

They didn't only warn her , they warned us all!


Why wasn't I able to see the upcoming danger?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Because you had your mind on something else.

Why do you think we are all in danger?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Take a look at the "TLW" thread...


Why am I still tired?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Perhaps you need a little excitement in your life to get the adrenaline going!  

Why do I need to check out TLW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

I posted something there that might explain...


Why doesn't adrenaline work that well with me?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Perhaps you've spent your allotment of adrenaline and you must find some other means getting your body in a state of wakefulness.  

Why IS TW so tired?


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Nov 18, 2006)

He's been chasing prey all day? *shrug*

Why do we all buy into it, to some degree or another?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

A. We need to believe in something to keep us going.

Q. Why don't I go to bed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

You still have something important to do...

Why do I think?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2006)

A. Because you have a brain, and you don't want it to rust from misuse.

Q. Why is college food so terrible?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

A: To keep people from eating...


Q: Why can life be so boring?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Life is boring only because we let it be that way. I feel that as we get older, we lose the wonder of discovery we had as a child. We become jaded. 

Why do I sound so cynical all of the sudden?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 18, 2006)

Why do some people say "all of the sudden" instead of "all of a sudden" ? 

(Sorry, Punkin, I'm an English major, I couldn't resist )


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Because all of THE sudden sounds better to my ear than A Sudden - I guess it's a drama thing! However, I do stand corrected. 

Why can't we change the rules?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Which rules? There are so many...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Life is boring only because we let it be that way. I feel that as we get older, we lose the wonder of discovery we had as a child. We become jaded.
> 
> Why do I sound so cynical all of the sudden?



Punkin, I almost did a double take when I read this post. I expressed the same sentiment, using almost the same words, to someone in an e-mail the other day.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Which rules? There are so many...
> 
> 
> Why?



So lawyers can earn a very nice living!

Why do some many people have poor vision?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

A: They need glasses but are too vain to wear them...


Q: Why are so many people so vain?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

A. Makes them, the vain people, feel good about themselves. 

Q. Why is Dracula scary?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

To keep Lens Crafters in business. Real explanation for me: I was a premie and in an incubator for two weeks after I was born. I've been told that the lights in an incubator will cause astigmatism. 

Why are you feeling cynical? (read your reply to my post earlier).


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. Makes them, the vain people, feel good about themselves.
> 
> Q. Why is Dracula scary?


He is?

I hand over the question to Punkin...



Punkin1024 said:


> To keep Lens Crafters in business. Real explanation for me: I was a premie and in an incubator for two weeks after I was born. I've been told that the lights in an incubator will cause astigmatism.
> 
> Why are you feeling cynical? (read your reply to my post earlier).


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Dracula is scary to me because he is so evil and at times appears to be unstoppable. 

Why did we go to such a scary topic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Because it's around midnight at your place...

Why don't I think of Dracula being scary?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Because Wolves aren't afraid of Dracula, but he is of them - according to the movie "Van Helsing."

Why did TW lose his head? (I am referencing the "Dear Santa" thread.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

I wish I knew... But I'm sure glad it returned...


Why is Dracula afraid of wolves?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

It is actually werewolves - they are the only thing that could destroy him. (Again, according to the movie "Van Helsing".)

Why are we the only ones of our playmates that seem to be on-line?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

In danger of repetition... I wish I knew...


Why don't the others join us?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Perhaps they are busy writing the next chapters to "Love's Savage Cupcake."

Why don't we try mental telepathy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

There are too many human-made disturbances that prevent a senseful communication at this distance.

Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

R. The mental telepathy messages finally arrived, but too late!  All those human-made disturbances. 

A. There are too many human-made disturbances that prevent a senseful communication at this distance.   

Q. Why did the kitty move to a zoo?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

Hi! BBWSweetheart! The kitty didn't move to a zoo. I had commented that TW had changed his location. I noticed it was Wuppertal, so I googled and read up on the city - and yup it has a first class zoo.

Why have all my playmates gone to bed!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Have they? 


Why do you think so?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, it appeared as such when I first came on-line, none of you were here!

Why does TW have to play taxi?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

My mom needs to be brought to work. My dad can't because they are waiting for someone to come and repair their oven...

Why are xats so curious?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

Xats? Do you mean cats. They're curious because they have in inquistive and playful nature.

Why do you ask?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Just wondering...

Why can't life be easy, for a change?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

Keep your chin up TW, I'm in your corner and I'm pulling for you. Wish there was more I could do.

Why do you think some have more misery than others?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm not sure... sometimes feels like that.


Why did G. Lukas stop his saga after two thirds?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm not sure what you mean with that last question. Care to clarify?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

I know that he had planned to do a third "chapter" that took place after the origial three... (Episodes 7 - 9)...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

A. Don't know. Maybe he has writer's block.

Q. Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

The techniques he needed to do that were developing too slow. The actors grew too old...

Why is this man so in front of his time?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

A. A good question. I don't know. However, isn't it amazing that the scientists who may be able to make some of the futuristic inventions take inspiration from people like him?

Q. Why is William Shatner so popular?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

R: Really amazing...

A: I don't know...

Q: Why do I have to go?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Don't go and leave me all alone!!!  

A. It's time to drive mama to work!

Q. Why am I so sad?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

You're feeling alone...

Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

A. I'm anticipating that I'll be alone very soon. 

Q. Why don't I like to be alone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

It's often boring, sometimes scary...


Why is it so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

A. It's especially so at night because it's dark and quiet and there are no distractions to keep your mind at bay.

Q. Why do I like being alone sometimes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

A: Because it enables you to keep your mind on track while doing something that needs your full focus.


Q: Why do I wish I could be alone sometimes?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 20, 2006)

A: Because you're afraid other cats my steal your food.

Q: Why is the desire for a hug always the strongest when I go to bed?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

Because a hug from someone you love lets you know all is right with the world and your cares just fall away. ((((GEORGE))))

Why are all my friends feeling so lonely?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Are they?

Why?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 21, 2006)

A: Years and years being locked away in a study room, far far away from friends and friends I didn't even know they existed.

Q: Was that actually a good idea?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Locking you away? No.

Why did they lock you away?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 21, 2006)

A: I don't think I was dangerous. But dyslexia made my study a long long road. 

Q: Is bbwsweetheart okay?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

I hope so.


Why aren't bbwsweetheart and Punkin not with us?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 21, 2006)

A: Punkin is probably still working. But I have no clue about bbwsweetheart. I hoped your bbwfinder would be about to find her.

Q: Why do we like them so very much?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

There are various reasons, I'd say...

Why can't I think straight this night?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

A. The usual: you're sleepy! (You need coffee???)

Q. Why is wool itchy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

R: Coffee? I don't like sleeping on my keyboard...

A: Maybe you're allergic...

Q: Why did the summer have to go?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

R. I don't think I'm allergic to wool.

A. It remembered that it had left the oven on.

Q. Why do parents get so upset that a game like Play Station 3 is in short supply, that they will steal for their kids?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

A: Parents are a strange species... 


Q: Why do they all get such a hype on those consoles, acting if there is no tomorrow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

A. They want to please their kids.

Q. Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

A: Parents are a strange species... 

Q: Why do all these people (not only parents...) spend such a lot of money for such a thing?
(I've heard that some witty people sold PS3s via ebay for $ 1,000 or more... :doh


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

R. I heard $2,700!!!

A. I guess I know why so many people are in debt!

Q. Why are corps so greedy??


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

Er... :huh:  :blink:?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

Ditto TW,  

Why does money matters always get me frustrated!?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

I think, because at the end of the money, there is still so much month left...


Why didn't we understand bbwsweetheart's question?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 22, 2006)

(shrugs), I really don't know. Is she posing a question about corps - as in body or corps - as in a group of people. We really need for her to clarify and that may be a while, since she is vacationing. 

Why oh why oh why? Sorry just couldn't resist.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> (shrugs), I really don't know. Is she posing a question about corps - as in body or corps - as in a group of people. We really need for her to clarify and that may be a while, since she is vacationing.
> 
> Why oh why oh why? Sorry just couldn't resist.



corps = corporations = toy corporations in particular. I made a leap. I was thinking that companies are out to make money. When a toy that everyone wants is in short supply, they, and others, will make as much money as possible by charging too much, in my humble opinion, for that 'hot' toy. It gets so people will mug, steal, go into debt to buy that toy for their kid(s). 

@Punkin - I want my why oh why oh why back. Like Donald Trump claimed "you're fired", I have "why oh why oh why" copyrighted. That'll be two cents, please.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

Why did I buy a very attractive evening bag yesterday? 

(It's soooo cute! It's beaded with white faux pearls and shapped like a clam shell.)


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

I guess you are planing something exaiting !

Why are you else buying it ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

I didn't buy it...


WHY?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

to BBWSweetheart: Oh, I'll give you my "2 cents" lady!  Hope you're having a nice vacation.

A. TW - The name of the game is Why and TW likes to ask why a lot. I wish I could just ask why, but I gotta come up with something other than just Why because that is TW's line. hehe!

Why do songs continually go round and round in my head?


----------



## RoxynChicago (Nov 23, 2006)

You're head is a turntable.

Why does Fanny Dooley like noodles but hates pasta?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

A. A riddle! I don't know.

Q. WHy?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't know either. I don't even know who is Fanny Dooley. I like noodles and all other types of pasta.

Why did I eat soooo much? My tummy aches, but the food was so good.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

A. Your eyes are bigger than you full tummy. I did the same. Loaded up on salad, cheese and crackers, some fruit, delicious breads with dates and raisins, etc. Then the main course: turkey and all the fixin's. I had light meat, dark meat, mashed potatoes, stuffing with sausage and walnuts (yum!), whipped sweet potatoes, an unidentifed shredded potato-like veggie, string beans, etc. Dessert followed. Pecan pie with ice cream and too many cookies. Also had some champagne and tons of water. I felt so full that I had to nap after that meal. I woke up a while ago and had a little snack.

Q. Why do I stay up late when I have to get up in a few hours?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

Playing games and posting in The Lounge is addictive! hehe!  

Why are you having to get up so early?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

A. I have to work.    

Q. Why do I want some chocolate now?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

There's always room for chocolate. I miss my Mom's chocolate creme pie this time of year - it was the best! And she made Fantasy Fudge during the holidays too - absolutely addicted to the stuff! :eat2: 

Since you are on the East coast...Why are you up so late?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

R. I'll be heading to bed in about five minutes. I told myself I'd go to bed at 1 am my time, but...I'll give myself 5 more minutes becuz one of my fav playmates in online, and I won't get to interact with her for about 10 days.

A. I napped right after the holiday meal.

Q. Why do I hate getting up early?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 24, 2006)

A. Because it sucks !!!

Q. Why do I spend so much time in this forum?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

Same reason as me. You'd rather stay up all night posting here and sleep in before going back to work.

Why 10 days?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

A. A vacation takes its time to give you the relaxing you need. By own experience, I know that it takes nearly seven days to realize that you are on vacation and the relaxing begins...

Q: Why do we sometimes need a vacation from the vacation?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh that whats happen to me "burnt out" "gone with my head into a wall" I have been on "vacation" for two years now but still not recovered.

Why takes it so long ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

Burnout? That depends on your attitude towards it. If you take it all too serious, it may take a lot of time to recover. 


Why can't we just sit back and relax?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

well then your employer gets out and hunt you.

Why are they always so greedy ?


----------



## RedHead (Nov 24, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> well then your employer gets out and hunt you.
> 
> Why are they always so greedy ?



Because they are ultimately after your soul! They want to suck you dry!

"Why are there more blue sunny days in the winter, than in the summer?"


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't know, but it's depressing. We need rain here!

Why were there so many disaster movies on the television today?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

The TV program was literally a desaster...


Why am i tired although waking up ba myself?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

A. You can be tired even if you wake up by yourself. 

Q. Why don't I feel like tidying?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2006)

A: You are in a "blah" mood.
Q: Why do I post at the oddest times here at Dimensions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

A: Because you have odd working times...

Q: Why is this odd?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

A. It's not odd, it's even.

Q. Why is it so nice and warm in November when it's supposed to be cold?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

A: Nice? Warm? Ok, it's not as cold as it should be, but the rain is like iced water, and I start to feel good at about 77 degrees upwards.


Q: Why is the weather so unpleasant?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

A. It's got a nasty disposition... at least near Germany. 

Q. Why did you antagonise weather?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

A: I didn't.

Q: Why do you think I antagonized weather?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

A. You are a tease. (Maybe you hurt it when you went by in your spaceship. It's very nice weather here!)

Q. Why don't the trees have any clothes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

R: I usually don't fly that deep with my spaceship. I don't want to scare people.

A: I'm not sure why they are stripping their leaves when it gets cold...


Q: Does anybody know why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

R. Very considerate! :bow: 

A. I don't.

Q. Why would I rather nap than pack?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 25, 2006)

A: Because last night was much too short.

Q: What does the hearth on the crown on your head mean?

(George goes back to his writing room...)
See you back soon...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

A. Don't you know that I'm the Queen of Hearts?   

Q. Why do I wait until the last minute to pack?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

how could I know ? Maybe you allways travel with just a little packing.
But I don't beleaf that 


Why are you packing?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

R. You are right! I travel with way too much stuff.

A. I'm packing because I'm about to go on a 10 day trip. I was thinking of starting out very early tomorrow, but I don't know whether I can do that because I've been procrastinating.

Q. Why do I feel I have to take practically everything I own with me?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

Maybe you have some people sneaking around in your home looking for something you use to have a bad habit to take with you. And then you are afraid we will take something else with us ? 

We are just looking for TLW nothing else I promise you. So way are you afraid of that ?:bow:


----------



## GeorgeNL (Nov 25, 2006)

R: (((((((((((((((((((((((( bbwsweethearth )))))))))))))))))))))))))))) :doh: Sorry, how could I forget! Of course, I know you are the queen of hearths.

A: Maybe the library is closed over there, so you have to bring all your books. 

Q: How will we surfive without bbwsweethearth the coming weeks?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

She'll try to stay in contact...

Why is it so difficult to see someone leave, even if it is just for a short time?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2006)

Because we'll miss their presence in our lives. Each person brings something special to our discussions and when one is missing (even for a short time) the conversation is missing their special touch. 

Why am I not tired?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

You're a little wound up from working.

WHy doesn't this happen to me?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2006)

Perhaps the work is not physically taxing or you just don't enjoy the results of your labor.

Why do I feel like I need a hug?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

You're a hugaholic.


Why is there no chance for me to sleep every night?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 27, 2006)

I guess it depends on that you sleep up in a tree and some nights are stormy and then you have to hold on with your claws.

Why don't wild cats sleep indoors


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

They sleep inside, but there is no door...


Why do caves have no doors?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 27, 2006)

Doors are usually manmade - caves are natural.

Why do I dream of hidden doors?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

A: Either you'll discover a secret in the future, or you have read too much about secret doors lately...


Q: Why does my right shoulder ache?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 27, 2006)

Could you have slept on it wrong or have you been chopping wood? I have aches and pains too - my body is forecasting the nasty cold front that is headed our way.

I'm into doors again so...

Why do I hear doors opening and closing in my mind right now?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

A: Er...  Er... What did you do today?


Q: Why don't I have any idea of what to ask?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

Just work as usual. I think I'm remembering the sound effects from an old video game I used to play - Diddy Kong? Can't remember the name, but Diddy Kong and his friend were aboard a ship. I remember the creaking sounds and everything! Weird huh! 

Just had to see your reaction to the door sounds! (giggle) But I am going to sign off now.

Why do you think I am thinking about ships...hmmmm?  

Goodnight TW!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, if you were a giantess, I'd say you're thinking about fish'n'ships... 

Why do ... er, yes... Why did I lose my train of thoughts?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 28, 2006)

Because you have drain your thoughts.

Why couldn't we drill a new whole and let them leak out and float again? :blush:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2006)

No, no - we will not drill a hole in TW's brain. Tsk, tsk Charlie!

Why does Charlie's replies make me laugh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

To be honest, I haven't got a clue...

Why do I often have to read his posts more than once to understand?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 29, 2006)

It's a double language barrier. Your second (or 3rd or 4th language is English) and so is Charlie's. I believe he threated to use Swahili on change a letter.

Q. Why isn't the sun out and about?


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 29, 2006)

He's playing in the street

Why can't I find a good place for a weekend jaunt?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

Perhaps you didn't look hard enough...


Why could that be?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> No, no - we will not drill a hole in TW's brain. Tsk, tsk Charlie!
> 
> Why does Charlie's replies make me laugh?




Tsk I use tsk when I bake =teaspoon bakingpowder.....

maybe it because of my bad english maybe I shall write in swedish instead, it might be fun to though but you will not understand it


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

Snuggletiger maybe ain't any tiger at all so he lives in a big city and don't have any nice places to go to and look for wild animals exept for some backstreets rats...... poor boy / girl ? 

Why do many people don't want to go to the deep forrest ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 30, 2006)

I like the deep forest! As long are there no bogs or mosquitos or bees.  It's purty!

Why does it have to rain during my vacation?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2006)

The rTLWs have disturbed a cloud.

Why do I have to suffer these effin' aches and pains again?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 1, 2006)

Oh I guess you work to hard and stress to much answering all this hard qustions all the time, in this strange langwitsch tat spell so stupidos.. 


Why can't it be springtime instead of this darkness


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2006)

Because earth's axis is inclined... Need a torch? 


Why do I post so much?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

Either because you are bored or you like the companionship of your on-line friends.

Why do so many people dislike snow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2006)

I think it's because they approach it with the wrong attitude, which makes them land on their bum on a regular basis...


Why can't they just change their attitude?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

Don't know, wish they would though. I love snow!

Why do I usually feel so tired on the weekends?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2006)

Exhausted from the week's work, I guess...


Why do I feel a little down lately?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2006)

Because your not feeling well. Also, I'm feeling down too - I think we miss BBWSweetheart.

Why does it always snow when I'm at work instead of on the weekends?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

It's just like the sunny weather thing: 
As long as we are busy working, the sun shines, and on the weekend, where we would like to enjoy the good weather, it starts to rain...

Why can't the weather be like we'd like it to be?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

It's got a stormy personality. Mwhahaha. Bang. Bang. Ting!

Why must I work after my vacation?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Elseways you wouldn't be able to appreciate vacation...


Why don't I have a clue?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2006)

TW did have a clue maybe I have some glue 

Why must I work after my vacation? 
I guess its because you don't have enough choclate at home and you have to work to buy some. There is two solotions for this either we all on this board send you some choclate a couple times a month or else you have to find a rich man (or women) that can support you with it . There is a third altenative too but I will not recomend that, to rub or occupie a choclate factory  

Why ain't I that rich man ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

You take too many vacations?  

Why is the Earth round?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

It's a BBW...


Why is the moon orbiting around the earth?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

It's an fa!  

Why do people like wearing leopard prints?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 8, 2006)

They hope the leopards won't eat them.

If the moon is an FA, why doesn't it crash on the BBW earth?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

He's got a crush on her, not a crash... 

Why is it fun to create snowflakes?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Maybe it's shy and e-mails instead. Maybe it's comfortable where it is; it won't travel to crash on Earth.

Why are some people destined to never find love?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Are they? Perhaps they're just looking in the wrong direction...

Why do people miss my posts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Errrm. People? *Looks around* What people? 

A. I can only answer for myself. You take so long replying that I miss them! 

Q. Why doesn't someone come over and give me a spontaneous back massage?! (Wishful thinking, I know. Sigh.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Got a mirror somwhere near?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Stinker!!!! (TNP should change into a skunk!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

LOL! Would you like a massage from a skunk?


Why didn't your answer satisfy me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

A. You're a tough person to satisfy.

Q. Why are massages so wonderful?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

They (usually) help soothening the aches and pains and relaxing.


Why could I make use of a massage myself?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

You have aches and pains and need to relax! 

Why don't you give me a massage, and I'll give you a massage in return?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Our arms aren't long enough to reach over the ocean. 

Why didn't anyone invent a cyber massage?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

A. I think we just did. Feeling better?

Q. Why don't we start a campaign to have everyone in the world give a massage to the person in front of him/her at 5 pm local time?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

R. A bit. But that's not your fault... (That I'm not completely better, I mean...)

Interesting idea...

Why is it so difficult counting snow flakes?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

A. There are millions and billions of them. I heard, when growing up , that no two are alike. I've heard that is not true!

Q. Why have you been trying to count snowflakes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Snowdays...


Why do we have a "snow light" day over here?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

I have no idea, perhaps you could explain.

Why don't you explain "snow light"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll do, I'll do...
That was a typo, kind of... I meant "winter light" :doh: Which is meant to be about one day of temperatures cold enough to let the snowfall-line drop from about 3,280 ft. to about 2,290 ft. I live at about 1,000 ft. 

Why does winter refuse to come over here?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Perhaps you live too close to the sea? Winter isn't supposed to officially arrive here until December 21st, but we have already gotten cold temperatures. I'd love to see a significant amount of snow, but probably won't because we just aren't getting ANY type of precipitation here.

Why am I spending Saturday in the Lounge when I should be writing Christmas letters?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

I think this question is out-dated by time itself. Say hello to my burnout...


Why?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 9, 2006)

I haven't got a clue what you're talking about TW. All I can say is temperatures are unusual high here also, and we have an incredible amount of rain.

What does TW mean with a time that is outdated?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

I was speaking of a question that was out-dated... 
I was relating to Punkin's question... As she posted it, we had just been sharing some posts, and I had been dropping into bed without telling... 
darn burnout...

Why does it rain instead of snow?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 9, 2006)

Ah okay. I thought about that snow, cause we should have frozen canals here also. But I go outside in T-shirt instead, winters are amazingly warm these days. 

Could it that the FA moon a turn on for the BBW earth,which is why the earth so warm these days?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

You mean she's getting hot? Maayybee...  


Why... er... why... er, yes, er... *shrugs*


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 9, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> You mean she's getting hot? Maayybee...
> 
> 
> Why... er... why... er, yes, er... *shrugs*



Did you notive the FA moon winking to the BBW earth ? 

No wonder all ice is melting....


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

I agree.

Why can't I catch a clear thought?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

It's hard to catch something you have difficulty seeing. :bow: 

Why don't we have a Christmas party?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh, that would be fun! I was supposed to be at my company's Christmas party tonight, but hubby is sick, so we didn't go.

Why don't you plan the party?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

R. Do you think anyone would come? I think it would be awesome to meet the "regulators"!!

A. Fantasyland - yes. Reality = difficult to near impossible.

Q. Why don't all of us meet at a naafa event?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

I'd love to - if the event were in Texas! Seriously - Texas has some great convention centers. I have even thought about booking a holiday in Las Vegas this year, just to meet some from Dimensions. I'm not a member of NAAFA, but I think it would be wonderful if someone from Dimensions could plan a "convention" just for us. If they plan it...we will come!  

Why do all conventions have to meet so far away from me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

A. I do not know, ma'am. However, the 2007 annual meeting is to be held in Chicago. 

Q. Why can't we all meet in Vegas?   :happy: :happy: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

That would be great! I'd have to talk hubby into taking vacation time, but we do have flights leaving from Abilene Airport straight to Vegas. Lots of people go there for vacation. Just give me a date and I'll start saving my quarters!  

Why didn't someone think of this before?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Really????!!!  I also have to start saving quarters.

Why does so much of what we do in life depend on money?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Money, money, money! :doh: Money is one of life's necessary evils. One of my all-time fav bumper stickers "I owe, I owe, so it's off to work I go".

Why do I think that we won't be able to talk George and TW into joining us in Vegas?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

A. Reality bites.    

Q. Why do I like dreaming so much?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

I like to dream too. Guess we like taking a break from reality!

Why don't we try asking they guys - you never know, just might be possible.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Ok.

Why do I feel hopeful?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

You're just like me - I'd love to meet all my Bodice Ripper friends. I sit around planning just that.

Why do we hope the impossible could be possible?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Goes back to being beautiful dreamers!  

Why would life be dark and dreary without dreams?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Because dreams allow us to escape a dark and dreary world. Dreams give us hope.

Why do I feel that so many of us are dreamers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

For dreams are the glowing colour blob in this dark world...


Why can't it be a bit easier to get over to America?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

How hard is it to get on a plane?? (Or beam yourself over!)

Why don't we do a happy dance before we go to bed?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Because a happy dance would just energize me and then I wouldn't be able to sleep.

Why don't we give a group hug instead?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Hugs are ALWAYS good!!  

Why do we need to sleep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

Er... uhm... well... helps keeping your thoughts together...


Why don't we just.. er... *shrugs*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Are you suggesting that you're sleep deprived TW?

Why doesn't TW get more sleep?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

He can't resist staying up so we can all play on The Lounge.

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

It's fun! More fun than these sleep disorders, anyway. 


Why, er, yes, er... yeah, Why? (whatever)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hubby and I were just discussing sleep disorders this evening. I think Santaclear has everyone beat on that topic. Poor guy. 

Why does it seem that many here have some trouble sleeping?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Many? Who else, except of Santa and me?


Why can't I think of a good "why" question?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 10, 2006)

I guess it's because you are sleepy  

Why aint I sleepy  it's 1.30 middle of night...and her playing


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks like another question with an expired read-by date... 


Why are so many questions expiring their read-by date lately?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

People take one look at the question and  can't come up with a good answer and...then...can't come up with a why question! :bow: 

Why do you think that TW and Santaclear are the only ones with sleep problems?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't think they're the only ones with sleep problems.

Why do I feel stuffed?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh, how I wanted to make a stinky reply to your question! But I'll resist. Perhaps you feel stuffed because you've been to a great party?

Why are you feeling stuffed - inquiring minds want to know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, I realized I left the door wide open for a great comeback. Kudos to you Punkin for your remarkable restraint!

I feel stuffed because I'm full of party food: appetizers, salad, pasta, sweet sausages, hot sausages, chicken, dessert, sodas. Yum.

Why don't I fill the gas tank until it's almost empty?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

You love the adventure of running low on gas...


Why could this be an adventure?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Because if you run out of gas in a bad part of town it's always an adventure.

Why is the bad part of town always on the wrong side of the tracks?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

The Bad Part of Town is drawn to the wrong side of the tracks.

Why are bad men so appealing to (some) women?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2006)

Because we're just curious. Reminds me of a Tim McGraw song "Real Good Man" he says he may be a bad boy, but he's a real good man! Hubba!

Why do I dread Mondays?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Mondays are evil! They even work overtime to torture you...


Why do some mirrors reflect a false image?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Some mirrors are enchanted!! :bow: 

Why are teddy bears so cute?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Really hard training...


Why am I so (insert something nice)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Kind, thoughtful, caring, clever, cute, furry.  :kiss2: 

Why does this darn computer keep kicking me out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Er... What do you want inside of the computer? :huh:


Why ain't there no chocolate inside of a computer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Eureka! Chocolate-powered computers!!

Why do women like shoes and purses?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Well... If you don't mind, I'll hand this question over to the next poster...


Why do women like shoes and purses?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2006)

Because...we just do! (giggle). It's a woman thing!  

sorta like...


Why do guys like gadgets?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

We need something to do...


Why can't we find a hidden treasure?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

Because you not looking. About a month ago they found one with more then 3 kg viking silver on Gotland in the baltic see.

Why don't you go there


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

It's a little far for walking...


Why don't we just sing a song?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2006)

Okay, what shall we sing. I love to sing.  

Why are all my playmates not here! I even got off work an hour early! Drat!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, that's the problem...


Why is a good timing so difficult?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 13, 2006)

Well today it's good timing to sing .... all together now.... 

Sankta Luciiia Sankta Luciiiaa .....
Natten går tunga fjät 
runt gård o stuga.
Då i vårt mörka hus 
stiger med tända ljus.
Saaankta luciiaaaa sankt luciiiaa
 

13th December is Lucia the night between 12-13th is a big celebrations and teenagers girls (some boys too) come and sing, dressed in white and candles in their hare and hands, for their teachers early, early in the morning.:blink: 

Why dont other countries (exept in Scandianavia) celebrate Lucia ???


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Because it's a scandinavian celebration, I'd guess...


Why did I twist my tongue (or better: brain) while trying to sing that song?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

Because it was sorta like a "tongue-twister."  

Why do people stress out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Seems they have a poor stress management...
(If I ever meet my stress manager, I'll sue him 'till his last shirt! )

Why is stress so often unmanageable?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

Because, if you could manage it - it wouldn't be stress! 

Why did I not notice that I've gone past 1000 posts! :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

You were too busy posting to notice.


Why did the night end so fast?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

The night always ends too fast for me. Seems like when I finally fall to sleep (it usually takes me about an hour before I actually fall to sleep) and the next thing I know, the alarm clock goes off. Argh!

Why can't we just stop time when we are having so much fun?


----------



## GunnerFA (Dec 14, 2006)

Because no one knows where the world's time on/off switch is.

Why is life such a wonderous and beautiful thing?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Life is like a butterfly, beautiful and wonderful, but brief. 

Why would life not be so beautiful and wonderful if it were not brief?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

It possibly would get boring...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

We have short attention spans. 

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

Because... what did you ask?


Why can't I remember?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Because... what did you ask?
> 
> 
> Why can't I remember?



I asked because I'm trying to confound The Confounder!

You SAY you can't remember because you're trying to confuse me.

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

Confound it! You got me!


Why?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Why ???


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

The mother of all answers: because!!!  

Why do angels play musical instruments?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Well they have to do something while they fly around. Or should it be better if they play cards ?

Why dont angels play poker ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> Well they have to do something while they fly around. Or should it be better if they play cards ?
> 
> Why dont angels play poker ?


Have you been there to prove they don't?

Why does everybody think of angels as something innocent?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

No ofcourse not.
I have heard something about that all BBW angels are going to Vegas for a hedoism .....thing    next summer.

Why are we not going


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> No ofcourse not.
> I have heard something about that all BBW angels are going to Vegas for a hedoism .....thing    next summer.
> 
> Why are we not going


Bracause we have to swim first...


Why can't they just build a bridge across this pond?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

I guess it will be to windy.

So why don´t they build a thunnel ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> I guess it will be to windy.
> 
> So why don´t they build a thunnel ?


They'd have to cross the transitions of some continental plates...


Why am I not tired?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

You got some sleep?!!! 

Why do I feel happy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You got some sleep?!!!
> 
> Why do I feel happy?


You have been listening to a happy song, I'd guess...


´Why not?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Indeed, why not?

Why hasn't TW shapeshifted in a while?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Indeed, why not?
> 
> Why hasn't TW shapeshifted in a while?


I shouldn't do that too often...


Why did you ask?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 15, 2006)

TW - I don't know the answer to BBWSweetheart's question, but I'll let you know that I happen to love the picture of the white wolf best of all. That wolf is positively hugable. :batting: 

Why can't you just beam yourself and Charlie to Las Vegas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> TW - I don't know the answer to BBWSweetheart's question, but I'll let you know that I happen to love the picture of the white wolf best of all. That wolf is positively hugable. :batting:
> 
> Why can't you just beam yourself and Charlie to Las Vegas?


Can't give you a proper answer...


Why am I blushing?


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 15, 2006)

A: Because you saw a pretty girl

Q: Why don't people sing Jolson songs anymore?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Jolson maybe Jill Johnson ? 

But here they play "julsånger" in all the stores so you get tired in your head.
(julsånger= christmas songs )

Why don't I know about Jolson?:huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Al Jolson is an entertainer from a long time ago; he was the original "Jazz Singer" is a black-and-white movie to the same name.

Why shouldn't the adorable huggable white wolf change shapes too often?


----------



## Fairia (Dec 15, 2006)

So then they would have to compete with the prey...or easily find their prey  /

How come no one wants to pay me to write for them?


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 15, 2006)

A: They are jealous of your talent

Q: Why haven't I been swept off my feet yet?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

A. You're not into pain... or housework! 

Q. Why do Snuggletigers have so much magic power?


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 15, 2006)

A: Because snuggletigers are sincere and loving

Q: Why can't the day wrap up quickly so I can get a rootbeer float?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Because everything have thier time  

Why are TNP so angius:bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

The anticipation of sipping or gulping a rootbeer float is recognized as an anxiety producing wait per the Psychological Order fo Rootbeer Floats.

Why haven't I finished my Xmas shopping?


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 15, 2006)

A: You haven't found a gift for a snuggletiger

Q: Why can't there big giant diamond rings be priced reasonably?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

A. Try shopping for an antique diamond ring. They're just as nice and big, but less expensive than a new ring. 

Q. Why is Snuggletiger inquiring about big diamond rings?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. Try shopping for an antique diamond ring. They're just as nice and big, but less expensive than a new ring.
> 
> Q. Why is Snuggletiger inquiring about big diamond rings?


They're magic.


Why do I know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

A. I don't know!

Q. Why does TW know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. I don't know!
> 
> Q. Why does TW know?


Don't you think a wizard should know about magic items?


WHY?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

A. I do not know.

Q. Why?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I dont know  

How should I know what TW should know


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

A. You shouldn't unless your a space alien magician animagus.

Q. Why isn't quartz a popular wedding stone?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Is quarts a wedding stone  We have mountains of that here in western Sweden. It's used to make glass.

Why aint granit just as good or is that ust for graves?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

A granite wedding ring stone just wouldn't "cut it!! Mwhahahah.

Why?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I guess its to heavy .

Why not rave that was what my wife got


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

Q. What's rave? I'm afraid I don't understand.

Why are people so hung up on presents and material things rather than the spirit of Christmas at this time of year?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

Depends on who you talk to about the spirit of Christmas. Some people take the spirit to heart and some think the spirit IS about giving.  

Why did I miss being on-line at the same time as BBWSweetheart!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

Good question. I missed y'all, too...

Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

Our timing is off.  

Why didn't I finish my Xmas cards earlier this afternoon when I had all the time in the world?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Bad timing? 


Why did I have to get up this early in the morning?


----------



## Texas Siren (Dec 18, 2006)

because the real world SUCKS! 

Why can't I find a wealthy benefactor who wants to pay for me to finish school and to pay for all my living expenses until I finish school?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 18, 2006)

Because I'm beginning to think they don't exist! You don't know how many times I've wished for a wealthy benefactor to take care of all my bills.

Why don't wishes like that come true?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 18, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Q. What's rave? I'm afraid I don't understand.
> 
> Why are people so hung up on presents and material things rather than the spirit of Christmas at this time of year?




Sorry "rave" is the Danish word for "bärnsten"; I thought it was English :doh: My dumb brain missconnected. Amber I meant :batting: 

I guess must dreams don't get true. And if one does another dream accur.

Why cant we be happy and satified with what we have  food and cloth, a roof and electricity and a lot of things we really dont need. That's more then 85-90% of all people on the would have:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

The more you have, the more you want, so they say...

Why does the topical model of "homo sapiens" still run on programs of the stone age?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

Homo sapiens hasn't changed all that much since the stone age. :bow: 

Why do I feel happy and hope everyone else is happy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Must be the christmas spirit... sure hope it'll get me, too...


Why doesn't the xmas spirit catch all people at the same time?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Must be the christmas spirit... sure hope it'll get me, too...
> 
> 
> Why doesn't the xmas spirit catch all people at the same time?



We're waiting for the Grinch to steal it first. 

Why do birds suddenly appear.. everytime.. you are near?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 18, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> We're waiting for the Grinch to steal it first.
> 
> Why do birds suddenly appear.. everytime.. you are near?



A: Because I have a part-time job as a Falconer.







Q: What's a guy gotta do to get a girl in this town?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

A. Got get out there! Just be yourself.

Q. Why do people have such a hard time finding romance?


----------



## Canadian (Dec 18, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> A. Got get out there! Just be yourself.
> 
> Q. Why do people have such a hard time finding romance?



A: Falconing takes up most of their free time.

Q: Can "falcon" even be used as a verb? Can one partake in "falconing"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

A. I believe the the present participle would be falconing. :bow: (I could be wrong!) I suggest you devote more time to seeking romance and less time to falcons should you want to find a romantic partner.  

Q. Why is it easy to give advice, but hard to follow it?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Because, we advise what we think is best for someone else, whilst ignoring the advice ourselves!  

Why are you so happy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

:blush: :blush: I'm too shy to say. :blush: :blush: 

Why do I keep forgetting what thread I'm posting to?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Because you can't think straight when you're in love! (giggle, wink, wink)

Why don't we just stick to one thread then?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

:blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: :batting: 

How about free association?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Okay, why don't you meet me there next?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 19, 2006)

I missed the plan and the plane too 

Why are plans so hard to follow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

They often speak in riddles...


Why do I feel so mysterious today?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Space alien animagus magicians often feel mysterious. If they don't feel mysterious, they might be coming down with the flu. :bow: 

Why don't "so-called" shape shifters shift shapes very often?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Because if they shape-shifted all the time, they and we would get bored with it!

Why did I not bake cookies this year?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

A. No time for the weary! :kiss2: 

Q. Why do I like Xmas cookies so much?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Who doesn't like Chrismas cookies!!!?? I used to bake dozens of several different kinds every year, then a few years back I went on a "diet" (I know, I know - I said a dirty word) and didn't bake goodies anymore! I miss baking, so I'm thinking about baking some New Year's cookies when we get back from our weekend trip!

Why am I still here posting!?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 20, 2006)

Well I think you are to restless to be postless 

Why is nobody here tonight ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

I hope they didn't lose their way...


Why does RSI hurt?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

It's telling you to stop your repetitive movements. (((TW)))

Why do people shop for gifts at the last minute?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

It's the hunting thrill, I guess.


Why do people still like hunting?


----------



## lyonheart535 (Dec 20, 2006)

to ward off being hunted...



when will the country western singers quite trying to sing rock...:bow: :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

I thought what we call countyr is rock n roll. Mainstream radio plays rap so rock n roll has gone country.


Why are teddy bears so appealing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

lyonheart535 said:


> to ward off being hunted...
> 
> 
> 
> when will the country western singers quite trying to sing rock...:bow: :doh:


Did you know that country is suspected to be one of the ancestors of Rock?



bbwsweetheart said:


> It's fun hunting for treasure!
> 
> Why are teddy bears so appealing?


It's the cuddlyness...

Why don't I like hunting?


Hey, that multiquote thingy works good!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

You might transform into a deer or bunny and become the hunted. You identify with the hunted more than the hunter.

Why do people still wear mullets?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

If I knew what a mullet was, I would be able to answer your question...


Why can't my dictionary tell me about mullets?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

R. Maybe even dictionaries are repelled by The Mullet.

Go to www. ratemymullet.com for a visual.

(After visiting ratemymullet) Why is TW curled up in a fetal position on the floor?!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

R: Ah, now I know... we call it "Vokuhila" over here...

Maybe because I'm thinking about contributing my own... 

Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: Ah, now I know... we call it "Vokuhila" over here...
> 
> Maybe because I'm thinking about contributing my own...
> 
> Why?



Say it isn't so, TW? Please!!!!

Why, please tell me, why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Why what? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

Why are you thinking of posting your pic in ratemymullet? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 21, 2006)

Well, what do you think? (Though I wouldn't really do that... I'm not _that_ much of an attention whore...)


Why do I feel like having scared you away?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

You might have a mullet? 

Why can't I put myself to bed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2006)

The thought of me sporting a mullet keeps you awake.


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

The unholy sight of a timberwolf sporting a mullet is enough to give anyone nightmares!!!

Why does wishing on a star not work?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2006)

It works, but not in the expected way...


Why is a mullet on a timberwolf so scary?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Dec 23, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> It works, but not in the expected way...
> 
> 
> Why is a mullet on a timberwolf so scary?


Because a mullet on anyone is scary!

Why do kids prefer the boxes toys come in than the toys themselves?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2006)

I'd suggest asking the kids, if possible. They are the only ones to know.


Why is a mullet so scary?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

A. It causes chills and shudders. (The mere sight of the mmmullet.)

Q. Why are all the Xmas cookies gone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2006)

You ate them, I'd guess...


Why didn't you leave some for your friends?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Dec 24, 2006)

A: The cookies were too good for them.

Q: Why do I always buy more wrapping paper when I still have 4 rolls left over from last year? :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 27, 2006)

R. TW, for the record, I did not eat all of the Xmas cookies!! (I ate MOST of them!  ) 

A. New wrapping paper is required to be bought every year. It's the law!

Q. Why do I like playing online better than watching tv?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2006)

It's less repetitve, I'd guess.


Why do I feel like someone slammed a truck on my back while I slept?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 27, 2006)

R. Ow!  Take care of your back! Is your back part of the reason you have problems sleeping?

TW slept in an awkward position. 

Why?


----------



## snuggletiger (Dec 27, 2006)

A: Because he turned his back wrong in the search for Christmas Cookies

Q: why isn't there something happening?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2006)

R: @bbwsweetheart: No, my back just happens to hurt fom time to time after I had beed sleeping...

Sometimes, a sleep-walking wolf has to be sufficient...

Why is there no snowman around here?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 27, 2006)

Because it's no snow this hot winter ! 

Why is so few mountaingorillas even when it's so hot ?:shocked:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

@FatCharlie - did you win over your son's girlfriend? Were you on your best behavior?


Are there mountain gorillas in Sweden?  

Why does FatCharlie want to see mountain gorillas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

He misses Africa...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

Africa is unforgettable.

Why can't FatCharlie go to a zoo to see mountain gorillas?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> @FatCharlie - did you win over your son's girlfriend? Were you on your best behavior?
> 
> *I hope so, but if not I hope she not will blame my son for that *
> Are there mountain gorillas in Sweden?  *Why  They are very peaceful, but it's no here only place you can see mountain gorillas in Europe is in one zoo in England.*
> ...


 *Why not * and I have never had time to go up in the mountains during my 12 visits to Uganda.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 28, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> He misses Africa...
> 
> 
> Why?



Sure I do so much life :bow:


Why does not everybody miss Africa ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 28, 2006)

How can we miss it if we've never been? Well, those of us who've never been.

Why did FatCharlie go to Uganda 12 times?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't know. Maybe his job... *shrugs*



Why did FatCharlie go to Uganda 12 times?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 29, 2006)

I dunno.

Why did FatCharlie go to Uganda 12 times?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2006)

Perhaps we should ask *him*...

FatCharlie, why did you go to Uganda 12 times?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 29, 2006)

Well I have been involved in some projects there together with SLF(Swedish Agricultural Workers Trade Union) and IUF (International Union of Foodworkers), thru Sida (Swedish International Develope Association) and OPC (Olof Palmes International Centre).
First we build and started a Day Care Centre for children to lone parents farmworkers together with Cooperative Movement's tradeunion 1996-99. The project is finished but it's still running and we support with some money each year so they can have a yearly health checkup on the 50-60 children.
From -94 until 2001, first in a Studycirkel leader project in many African countries and then I have been involved in a educationprogram for NUPAWU(National Union of Plantage and Agricultural Workers of Uganda) health and safety reps. Education about different hazards and preventions in working environment like noise, pesticides, ergonomics, first aid........

Im happy you were curious. I can tell a lot more about this but I guess this not the right place 

Why does allways time goes fast and answers get long when your involved ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 30, 2006)

Well, the time goes by fast because of the long answers, which were caused by our curiosity...


Why is life so boring, sometimes?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

It might be boring when your playmates are offline. :bow: 

Why is life so complicated?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Good question. I wish I knew an answer...


Why is chocolate so important?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Chocolate is the reason for being. :bow: We bow to the power of chocolate. We love by the power of chocolate. It tastes pretty darn delicious.

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Because.


Why else?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

There is no why else.

Why?    (That's a triple dog tongue sticking out! Pretty impressive, eh?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Because you said so, I'd guess...


Why did you say so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

I'm sick. I'm not responsible for anything I said or didn't say. I can also not make sense. I can also change the rules at any time.  

Why do I feel so alone?


----------



## JelleyBean (Jan 1, 2007)

So that when you are not alone you feel so much better...

Why have you gotten me thinking about eating chocolates???? LOL


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 1, 2007)

Because winter time is chocolate time  
Then comes spring and then we will have chocolate 
Of we have to have some chocolate in the summer mostly as iscream:eat1: 
After a nice bright summer comes fall, rain and darkness and we need some chocolate to survive 

Why cant we live without of chocolate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

Chocolate is the elixir of life. No chocolate = physical, mental, and spiritual death. Very sad.

Why do I feel the need for some chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

You want to survive...


Why are most survival-trainings without chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)

Have you noticed that the people who take survival training, rarely survive? Uh huh. :bow: 

Why do I work so hard to buy things that I don't really need?


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 3, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Have you noticed that the people who take survival training, rarely survive? Uh huh. :bow:
> 
> Why do I work so hard to buy things that I don't really need?



Hey, if its on credit, then you're spending money you don't have :doh: 


WHY do I stay up so late?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)

Insomnia.

Why are so many people night owls?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 3, 2007)

Because there ain't so many day owls  at least not in Sweden 

But why aint I in bed 3 in the morning


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Because you had to be in bed 4, perhaps...


Why do you have so many beds?


----------



## eightyseven (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe he needs to have mattresses of varying softness in order to choose which to sleep on, therefore maximizing sleep quality based upon one's mood or physical feeling before going to bed. Just a possibility, you never know  

Why, when you find a song you really like or find catchy, can you not stop listening to it for days/weeks?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2007)

eightyseven said:


> Maybe he needs to have mattresses of varying softness in order to choose which to sleep on, therefore maximizing sleep quality based upon one's mood or physical feeling before going to bed. Just a possibility, you never know
> 
> _*Well infact I have between 10-15 different beds to chose between*_
> 
> Why, when you find a song you really like or find catchy, can you not stop listening to it for days/weeks?



I guess you get hocked on different sounds depending what mood you are in, so it's with me  

Why is it so much good music on MySpace that you haven't heard of and some times nobody else either


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

Well, the good music that you've never heard of has to exist somewhere. Then it becomes good music that everyone has heard of. You just have to give it time.

Why can't I shake this horrible cold?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2007)

Im sure  
that you dont cure 
your cold
because you not rest
as you should.
You have to test
to stay in bed 
and just drink 
hot honey tea
and eat chocholate 
thats what i think :eat2: :eat2:  

Why aint I a doctor


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

A poet, and you don't know it!

I'm guessing you don't have a medical degree. :bow: 

Why can't I stop this infernal sneezing?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 4, 2007)

I have a medical education but Im just a Sister:batting: 

Well I hope you not got allergic to chocolate or maybe cats like me 

Why do I have to go away for some hours now when it's so fun, sorry:batting:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, it's always the way it is. You must go when you're having fun. However, better to go when you're having fun than when you're getting bored.

Why am I going to have lunch now?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jan 4, 2007)

A: Because your tummy said so

Q: why are older people so frustrating?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

Because they are frustrated and can't accept that others aren't.


Why am I going to have a late dinner when others are having lunch?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

Time zone, TW! :bow: 

Why does TW ask questions when he already knows the answers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2007)

To find out if others know the answer, too... 


Why does RSI have to hurt?


----------



## Risible (Jan 5, 2007)

A: I don't have an answer. I'm acronym challenged apparently.

Q: What is RSI? Anyone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2007)

Risible said:


> A: I don't have an answer. I'm acronym challenged apparently.
> 
> Q: What is RSI? Anyone?


*R*epetitive *S*train *I*njury...


Why do I smell lemon?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 5, 2007)

Well its me mixing some drinks for the party we will have  

Why doesen't everybody know about it


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

You didn't tell us about it.

Why didn't Fatcharlie invite us to his party?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

He did in the TLW thread!

Why am I the only one at the party!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

He did? I'll go take a look-see.

You're not the only one here!

Why isn't TW online?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

He's probably sleeping! I believe it is around 6:30 a.m. in Germany!

Why do we have to have bestest friends in another time zone?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

That's where the bestest friends are!

Why can't I stop thinking about chocolate fountains?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Fountains are mesmerizing - ain't they! 

Why is my head buzzing?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Could there be a bee inside it? I KNOW you haven't been drinking!

Why am I so happy today?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

You're on Cloud 9! Happiness is a side effect of flying that high!  

Why do I feel tipsy, when I haven't had an alcoholic beverage?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

You're happy!!! You're having fun!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :happy: :happy: :happy: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :happy: 

Why don't I want to go to bed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

You'd like to wait for your friends...


Why am I tired?


----------



## Risible (Jan 6, 2007)

Because you were out howling at the moon?

Why do dogs smack their lips when they're getting ready to go to sleep?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

They're anticipating chewing on the tasty treats they'll see in their doggy dreams.

Why does my skin morph into alligator skin during the winter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

You know, it's not easy being green... 


Why is it so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

It seems you blend in with so many other ordinary things. 

When green is all there is to be 
It could make you wonder why, but why wonder why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Somehow we have to keep on wondering...


Why do we wonder while we wander?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Wandering, in general, requires walking. Walking requires moving legs. The mechanism needed for moving legs is connected to the wondering part of the brain. Thus, when one wanders, one is inclined to wonder. :bow: 

Why aren't there any purple spotted lions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

There are... ask Sandie...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> There are... ask Sandie...
> 
> 
> Why?



:blink: :huh: :blink: :huh: :blink: :huh:   

Sandie?? 

Why? Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Z.!

Because, perhaps?


why does my head feel so empty, yet so full?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

It must have something to do with Aliena's potion! 

Why can't dodos fly?


----------



## Risible (Jan 6, 2007)

Because they're extinct (but when they were extant, they were flightless).

Why do I feel like gardening when winter has barely started?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 7, 2007)

You want to see life instead of the barren wasteland that is winter.

Why do flowers make people happy?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 7, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You want to see life instead of the barren wasteland that is winter.
> 
> Why do flowers make people happy?



Because they spread a perfume that reminds us of spring and are signs of new life. 

Why do I need to go to bed, when my friends are just waking up?


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

That would be your *relative* geographical undesireability, my friend.

Why does my knee have to hurt so much on such a beautiful day when I could be planting those bulbs (or at least watching my husband plant them)??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

Aches and pains do what *they* want. They aren't interested in our wishes.


Why didn't I fully understand Risible's answer?


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

That would be because I was clear only to myself, probably (I meant relative undesireablity because it sounds like GeorgeNL and his friends are probably in different time zones. What is this, Hyde Park  ? I'm kidding, I do that a lot. I apologize  ).

Why can't we all just be friends?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

I think different time zones can't keep us from being friends. It's just a little more difficult, for there will always be someone having to stay up late... (It's 1:20 AM around here...)

Why do mummies hate fire?


----------



## Risible (Jan 7, 2007)

I read a book called "Mummy Congress" a while ago. Apparently mummies were treated dreadfully in the past, especially in the 19th century, when mummy unwrappings became a fad event. Anyhoo, apparently some folks used mummies for kindling as well... This is probably all falls under the TMI category- was that a joke you were leading up to, TW?  

Was does the garage band next door have to be so dreadful?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 7, 2007)

Because if they sounded good, you wouldn't ask why they were so bad!  

Why does it seem that so many are actually showing pictures of themselves in their avatar's?


----------



## Risible (Jan 8, 2007)

Because there are a lot of beautiful ladies and handsome gents in this forum, I say!


Why is Punkin's avatar's precious little kitty looking so happy? Can kittens smile?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Never seen a kitten smile? Missed somthing really awesome...


Why does Risible's avatar look so furry?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 8, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Why does Risible's avatar look so furry?



I think Risible's was holding up a sausage when she took that photo of her dog. 

It's midst of winter, we should be skating, but it's warm. Why are there even higher temperatures, with even more rain and wind expected for tomorrow?


----------



## Texas Siren (Jan 8, 2007)

welcome to the world of El Nino! Warmer temps this year than any other year (predicted)


Why can't I sleep at night?!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 8, 2007)

R: I'm afraid you're right. And cars keep on getting bigger....

A: Maybe because your head is still too busy.

Q: Why do flus always become active when you want to relax after a period of stress?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

They sneaked in while you were stressed. Before, you were too busy to recognize the flu, and now that you've time...


Why are some games really addicting while others completely bore you to death?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

The boring ones probably don't require much use of the old bean.

Why doesn't TW invent an interesting computer game?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, there are some game concepts in my head, even on my computer...
All that's missing are some money and some people to create them...


Why can't I find just some billions?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

The problem isn't FINDING the billions, it's getting and keeping the billions. :bow: 

Why can't life be easy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

That's something I'd like to know, too...


Why can't life be easy?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2007)

Well I guess I could give some of the answer on that question, but Im not alowed 

Why do I have to tell that in Hyde Corner instead


----------



## Aliena (Jan 8, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Why do I have to tell that in Hyde Corner instead




Because Dr. Jekell said so! 

Why is it time goes slower when I wish for it to go faster and faster when I wish for it to go slower?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Time is usually opposing to your wishes. This way it states having it's own mind...


Why can't Dr. Jeckyll keep his head out of our business?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 8, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Why can't Dr. Jeckyll keep his head out of our business?



Because Mrs. Hyde bullywhips him into submission everynight. By being in your business, he forgets his own problems and makes him feel powerful! WAaaaaaHHHhhhhhaaaaahhhhhhaaaaa! 

/end evil laugh


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

*shyly* :blush:
Er... Why? :blink:


----------



## Risible (Jan 8, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Time is usually opposing to your wishes. This way it states having it's own mind...
> 
> 
> Why can't Dr. Jeckyll keep his head out of our business?



Because your business apparently interests him  .

Why must chocolate taste so very good :eat2: ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Chocolate loves to taste good. It would be very sad if people wouldn't like it...


Why can't life be at least a little bit easier?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

If it were easier, we'd be too lazy to accomplish anything.

Why does my kidney feel like someone punched it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

You didn't drink enough!


Why am I too exhausted to get anything done?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

You didn't sleep AGAIN! You've been having to much fun playing on the boards. You need CAPNAPS! Hehe.

Why do I keep falling asleep during the exciting conclusion of a television show or movie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Seems to be a female thing... My mom sleeps best while watching TV...


Does anybody know why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

It is a female mystery that I, like all females, have promised to never reveal. Sorry. :bow: 

Why are cabbages like kings?


----------



## Risible (Jan 9, 2007)

The TV lulls me to sleep too late at night. It's my best friend whenever I'm sick and can't seem to get to sleep.

Why is it so satisfying to get the laundry done, folded and put away?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Risible said:


> The TV lulls me to sleep too late at night. It's my best friend whenever I'm sick and can't seem to get to sleep.
> 
> Why is it so satisfying to get the laundry done, folded and put away?



It's nice to have clean clothes. I love the smell of fresh linens.

I repeat: Why are cabbages like kings?


----------



## Risible (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh! Sorry! I guess you must have posted just before I did. Oh! And I gave up the female mystery thing, too! 

Well, let's see, because they're both heads- head of cabbage, head of state?


Why must my computer be so slow at times?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Why must my computer be so slow at times?
I guess it's because when I'm on CIA and all other secret police have to check what's been written  

Why are they always chasing me?:blink:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

You are up to no good!

Why is FatCharlie up to no good?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Well I guess it will be  :doh: and Hyde Park again 

Why do I see thinks so different from how CIA sees it


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

I do not know, sir. However, it may not be a bad thing to have a different opionion from that of the CIA. :bow: 

Why do normal people turn into savage beasts once they get behind the wheel of a car?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Well I guess they are in a hurry and wonders why all go so slow and dont have sense to get out of their way.

Why do they often drive a BMW, Mercedes, Cadilac or a "cityjeep"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Easier to mow people over with a sturdy or big car. Lets out that road rage.

Why do squirrels have fluffy tails?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Why do squirrels have fluffy tails?

Oh at last a question that I know the answer to 
In the winter when they sleep they sweep themselfs with it so they keep warm and they also use it to keep in balance when they jump from tree to tree.:bow: :happy: 

Why did you wonder about that


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

I wonder about everything. It keeps my mind occupied. This is a good thing because if my mind isn't kept occupied I might plot world domination.

Why don't I have a fluffy tail? :batting:


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Are you sure you don't :batting: 

But maybe it because you don't use to jump from tree to tree and I guess you have a nice fluffy counterpane in your bed keeping you warm.:bow: 

Why would you like to have a fluffy tail ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Well... I think I have...


Why did you want to know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well... I think I have...
> 
> 
> Why did you want to know?



Lol! *waiting for the response*


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Lol! *waiting for the response*




Me too but from you  

Why do I have to wait for that answer something trickie here


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Why aren't you answering, FC?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Why sould I answer  if I'm FC


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Why aren't you FC? FC = *F*at*C*harlie


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

Why are abbreviations confusing?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Why did the people who invented abbreviations want to confuse other people with abbreviations?


----------



## herin (Jan 9, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Why did the people who invented abbreviations want to confuse other people with abbreviations?



Because they are devious and like to flaunt their superior intellect. 

Why isn't the word phonetic spelled phoneticly?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

The same devious people who devised abbreviations, decided how to spell phonetic!

Why?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

Aren't abbreviations in some cases helpful? :doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Isn't this the "Game Of 'WHY'"?


Why do people often mix up the game threads?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2007)

Because they get caught up in the moment and forget where they are.

Why don't we just put all the game threads together?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 10, 2007)

From earlier:

Hahahaha!!!

Oooops. :doh:

______________________________ 

If we could we just might.  

Why do people procrastinate?


----------



## andreamoxie (Jan 10, 2007)

A. because it makes life functional. 

Q. Why is it so hard to meet a nice Guy...(/girl) these days? lol


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

They don't want to do something wrong, and as they aren't sure about what they are doing...


 Why did I lose my question?

Gosh! It actually took me so long to think about a question that another poster slipped in... :doh: Forget my silly question. Take the other one.


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

andreamoxie said:


> A. because it makes life functional.
> 
> Q. Why is it so hard to meet a nice Guy...(/girl) these days? lol




A: You know what they say, when you least expect it, he/she will show up; so maybe you're looking too hard? Though, I'll tell you, I met my husband at 39, got married at 40, and that was after meeting/dating a whole lot of guys. It's just not easy to find a nice guy... but my man was worth the wait: he's a winner (as opposed to weiner).

Q. Why do you (TNP) enjoy these forum games so much?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Keeps my mind occupied...


Why are there so many one-track-minded people out there?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe they dont have any compass so they stick to that track that they know and scared for something different and follow others track so they dont get lost. Can that be an answer 
Why does it seems like many use the wrong map when the navigate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe they're using the right map, but in the wrong location! (An answer worthy of TW!)

Why can't I wait to go to Dreamland? Sigh.


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

But I thought you lived in Dreamland  so you are away from home on vacationen or something 
Why are you not at home?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

:doh: 

Why do I forget about silly details, say like, where I live?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Maybe you had the wrong map at hands...  


Why am I slightly amused?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

Or else you are sleepy and want to have nice dreams:batting: 

Why are you sleepy so early tonight ?


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Because you're not fully amused.



Why is my tummy grumbling?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

You didn't feed it enough!

Why don't I feel like going to work tomorrow?


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Because it's a Thursday (any excuse will do  )!



Why can't I find that thing I lost?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Have you tried Lost and Found?

Why haven't I had dinner yet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Forgotten? 


Why could this have happened?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

I never forget to eat. 

Why can't I forget to eat?


----------



## Risible (Jan 10, 2007)

Got too busy?



Why don't you do something about it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Who? Me? I think I'll pass this queation over...

Why don't you do something about it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Having too much fun playing. :blush: :blush: 

Why does strivectin work?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 10, 2007)

I guess I have to go to bed, to tired 

Why cant I understand the last two comments  sorry four, I tooooslow


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> I guess I have to go to bed, to tired
> 
> Why cant I understand the last two comments  sorry four, I tooooslow



G'night, Charlie!

Strivectin is a name of an expensive eye cream for removing wrinkles.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Having too much fun playing. :blush: :blush:
> 
> Why does strivectin work?


Must be the new nano-elves...


Why isn't charlie the only one that is getting tired?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

I do not know the answer to that one!

Why did TW change into an owl?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

I simply couldn't resist after reading your installment...


Why ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Jokester!

Why does moi feel like singing and dancing for joy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Someone of us has to be cheerful... And as life seems to be nice to you...


TNP is in love.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

R. Saved! (I know this isn't slap or save!)

Why did TW mix up the threads?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

My head isn't really where it should be, it seems...


Why can't there be more good news?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

There's good news! It's just the bad news is reported because that results in ratings.

Why does everything revolve around money? ie ratings = bad news because people will watch bad news, which means the networks get money from advertisers.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

That's a good question... I could kick the inventor of money to the moon...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Money is the root of all evil. :bow: 

Why isn't chocolate used for currency? (It was a long time ago..)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

I'd guess because of storage problems...


Why do I guess?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

You don't KNOW!  

Why doesn't TW know?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

I wasn't there...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

You weren't born yet.

Why are clowns scary to some people?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

I think that this phenomena is caused by some horror movies...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

The killer in those movies is....wait for it....a clown!

Why are scary books sometimes scarier than scary movies?


----------



## Accept (Jan 11, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The killer in those movies is....wait for it....a clown!
> 
> Why are scary books sometimes scarier than scary movies?



I think it's because books are quieter, so you're more aware of every little sound in the house which could quite possibly be a serial killer and/or a poltergeist.

Why don't some books include lyricless soundtrack CDs?!


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 11, 2007)

Accept said:


> I think it's because books are quieter, so you're more aware of every little sound in the house which could quite possibly be a serial killer and/or a poltergeist.
> 
> Why don't some books include lyricless soundtrack CDs?!



Because some people(me) would get distracted while reading.

Why do I always want a feast for dinner, but I'm kind of 'meh' about breakfast?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

No profit in it. Goes back to the money is the root of all evil.

Why are people fascinated with the McNaught Comet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

You can't watch a comet with your own eyes that often...


Why didn't I get a sunburn today?


----------



## Risible (Jan 11, 2007)

Could it be that you had gloomy weather.



Why does the newspaper delivery guy throw the paper under the car each time?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

He doesn't. The newspaper rolls under the car because he feels protected under it.

Why do people have pet snakes?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

If you are allergic to furry animals then you dont have much choise. But snakes are interesting animals.

Why are so many scared of snakes?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Don't know. I'm not!!  On second thought, I wouldn't want to run into a wild anaconda or an angry rattlesnake. These could be deadly encounters.

Why do ants like spoiling picnics?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 15, 2007)

I guess they dont like to be sitt on or else they smell all that chocolate and other goodies you have with you .

Why haven't I been invited to your picknick(uohp swedish spelling):batting:


----------



## Risible (Jan 16, 2007)

Probably because it's no picnic getting here from Sweden.



Why am I craving a cup of hot coffee?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2007)

You need something to get/keep you warm (again).


Why am I using multiple choice answers today?


----------



## Risible (Jan 16, 2007)

Probably because there are few absolutes in life.



Why can't I find honeybees for sale?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 16, 2007)

You haven't tried e-bay!

Why is the previous poster interested in finding honeybees?


----------



## Risible (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, for the honey! Also to pollinate our garden. Next stop: E-bay!



Who doesn't like honey here?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2007)

Is "who" tantamount to "why"?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 17, 2007)

Why would who be tantamount to why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2007)

Why, just wondering...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Are you a Wonder Boy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Why do you think so?


----------



## Risible (Jan 18, 2007)

Because you ask why.



Why does money have to burn a hole in my pocket?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Does money do that? :blink:

Well, this makes me curious...



Why does money have to burn a hole in a pocket?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

It's the easiest way for it to escape a pocket! :bow: 

Why do male wolves have Bond girl names?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Perhaps they discovered a female side on themselves... 


Why are you so easy to confuse today?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

My thoughts are .. elsewhere.

WHy are my thoughts not with me?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

You left them somewhere...


Why did you do that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm confused!

Why am I confused?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Seems like we have a snake biting its own tail... or was that a cat chasing its own tail...?

Why don't I lnow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

You do! You're just not telling!  

Why is TW a big fur-covered tease?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Am I? *tries to look innocent*


Why do you think so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

I don't think so. I know so!

Why can't a wolf look innocent no matter how hard he tries?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

He can't? *puppy dog eyes*


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 19, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> He can't? *puppy dog eyes*
> 
> 
> Why?



I do not know, but those aren't puppy dog eyes. Those are wolf trying to make, and failing, puppy dog eyes!  

Why do wolves howl?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Arroo! Er, what? Well, maybe because they're so often misunderstood...


Why do people always picture wolves as bad and dangerous?


----------



## Risible (Jan 19, 2007)

An unfortunate misperception- wolves are good and wholesome creatures. I can't wait to see re-introduced wolves at Yellowstone, be I so lucky.



Why would people want to keep wolves as pets?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 20, 2007)

Well I Guess they read to much Jack London:huh: 

Why do they hunt Dingos but not Wolfs


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

*uses very bad Australian accent* A dingo stole ma baybee, mate!

Why grill shrimp on the barbee?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Its tasty that way!  :doh: 

Why don't people ever say "I'd like some comestibles" instead of I'd like some food ever once in a while?"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

They don't want to be ostracized, which they may very well be if they sound like a Poindexter.

Why does it have to be so cold that I have to wear a fluffy robe and slippers and pile on blankets to keep warm? Why? WHY?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Perhaps the coldness is leaking through somewhere in your home and it likes to travel low to the ground because warmer air rises. You've got chills and their multiplying. :doh:  

Why am I baffled by how swift your thoughts flow as fast as you type them out and post them? Kim your quick! :bow:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Perhaps the coldness is leaking through somewhere in your home and it likes to travel low to the ground because warmer air rises. You've got chills and their multiplying. :doh:
> 
> Why am I baffled by how swift your thoughts flow as fast as you type them out and post them? Kim your quick! :bow:



 :bow: Thank you, Jeff. I have to admit that it's more how fast the fingers type than how quick the thoughts flow. Maybe it's so cold that my thoughts have to move quickly to keep warm!

Why am I having fun?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> :bow: Thank you, Jeff. I have to admit that it's more how fast the fingers type than how quick the thoughts flow. Maybe it's so cold that my thoughts have to move quickly to keep warm!
> 
> Why am I having fun?



Because you are in the ZONE and you are a fun person.  

Why don't I join in more often? :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

I do not know, sir. You should!!  

Why do bulls become enraged when they see the color red?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Perhaps its not the color entirely. Perhaps its the swirling movement of the matadors cape.

Why do we have the term "hoarfrost?"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

It's more poetic that saying white frost!

Why do bees buzz?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Because if they flew around saying "ribbit, ribbit, ribbit" it would seem rather strange wouldn't it?

Why do birds, suddenly appear, everytime, you are near?



LOLOLOL (I'm feeling quite strange tonight...must've been the ice cream!)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Because if they flew around saying "ribbit, ribbit, ribbit" it would seem rather strange wouldn't it?
> 
> Why do birds, suddenly appear, everytime, you are near?
> 
> ...



Well, after all, I am...ME! (Sigourney Weaver-like from Working Girl)

Ice cream? Why didn't you share?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Because their wings flap very, very fast. Worker bees wings flap even faster... so I think the fast they flap the louder or more noticeable the buzz sound.

Why do some trivial facts from childhood that you never really use still stick with some people even during adulthood?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Sharing!!! Why didn't *I* think of that????

Here you go!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

These facts were fun! I can always remember odd facts because they intrigue me. Facts I had/have to memorize are usually forgotten fairly quickly.

Why haven't the Martians surrendered to me yet?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Sharing!!! Why didn't *I* think of that????
> 
> Here you go!



:bow: :bow: :bow:    :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Why do you think they haven't?

Perhaps.... you just can't see them....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey! Who turned the lights out! 

Why is silliness contagious?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

It's the easiest disease to catch!!

Why am I goofing online when I should be working on homework??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Why do homework when you can post!

Why must one do homework on a Saturday night?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

It's due tomorrow night, shouldn't I finish it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Yes! Then you can play tomorrow without worries!

Why is Vi playing online when she should be doing her homework?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

No, the real question is...why didn't Vi use WHY in her last question?????


Cause she forgot which game she was playing!!! Duh!!!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

R. I do that all the time! Hazard of flying fingers!

Why is Vi still playing when she should be doing her homework?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Vi!  

What kind of homework is it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

I think whatever kind it is, she's doing it! We'll have to wait to find out more!

Why is it so hard to wait?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Why is Vi back playing???

(cause she got sick of doing Math!!!!)

FYI, the homework is Math and English.... finished the English, 75% done on math...giving it up until tomorrow...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Congrats! The 25% left of the math is doable!

Why did the chicken cross the road? (TW - you are not to answer!)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Why would he want to get to the other side anyway??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Where's your answer? Or did you skip the question?


Why do I not know?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Playing is definitely more fun....

Sweetie...why *did* the chicken cross the road???


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

Because you are a smart feller instead of a fart smeller.

Why does perspective boggle some people's brains?

*EDIT*

p.s. go with Vi's WHY question...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

R. There, there, TW!! (((((((((TW)))))))))

Ralph Waldo Emerson:: The chicken did not cross the road - it transcended it. ... Dr. Seuss:: Did the chicken cross the road? Did he cross it with a toad? ...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Because you are a smart feller instead of a fart smeller.
> 
> Why does perspective boggle some people's brains?
> 
> ...



Okay!!

My why question: why have TW and Vi turned into chocolate morsels?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Why does none of that make sense to me?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Why, do I look like a chip?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

It's nonsense!

Why can't we have a group hug?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Why, do I look like a chip?



Does a morsel have to be a chip?  Couldn't an M&M be considered a morsel?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Aha! Why don't you try www.BecomeANMM.com... you can be a choc morsel yourself!!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Aha! Why don't you try www.BecomeANMM.com... you can be a choc morsel yourself!!



If you can't beat them, join them? I am a beautiful round blue m&m with high heels, long eyelashes, and a teddy bear on the inside!

Why is life as an M&M appealing?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

We all long to be edible?

Why don't you post your creation?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Good question. I did...


BBWsweetheart, why don't you post you creation?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

You CLEVER wolf!!!

Mmmm. I might! Tomorrow, if I am so inclined, though because it is time for me to go to bed.

Why must I sleep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

You have some kind of date to keep... or so...


Why am I clever?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't know TW, WHY are you so clever??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't know, either, bbwsweetheart just called me a clever wolf...

Does anybody know why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Why is ANY one clever???


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi, Vi...

As far as I know, the rules of this game thought of answering the previous post's question before posting a new one...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Aha! So you are correct......

Okey dokey.... to answer your question....

TW is clever because he is Captain T-Bone III!!

Now, to move on.... 

Why is anyone clever??


(better??)


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2007)

R: Much better!

Well, that is a difficult question... It is easier to answer the question after a specified person's cleverness than in this random form... There is no common cleverness, each of us is clever on a different way.


Why is it good to have such a diversity?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 22, 2007)

It makes us "well rounded" people... we are able to relate and converse with all people on all subjects. After all, we're all just common men and women. 

Why are we getting so serious this late at night?


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2007)

A: because late nights = seriousness all the time.

Q: Why do I only get insomnia once a month?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2007)

Would you prefer having it most of the time? Beware! That's no fun, trust me...

Why is sleep so important?


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2007)

Because otherwise people get cranky!!

Why am I so reluctant to do what I really would enjoy?!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 22, 2007)

Deep down we all feel that annoying sense of responsiblity....argh....

Why do I have to be at work today?


----------



## Oona (Jan 22, 2007)

Because you didnt take vacation days like I did 

Why did I only sleep for 6 hours?!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 22, 2007)

Because you're stressed.


Why don't you relax?


----------



## Risible (Jan 23, 2007)

Because, most annoyingly, I've got chores to do. 



Why can't laundry just do itself?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

I think a washing machine could be helpful... 


Why am I tired?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 23, 2007)

Because you stayed up too late goofing online.


Why did you do that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if I did that...


Why are tme zones so confusing?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 23, 2007)

We should all be in the same time zone. 


Why don't you come and live over here and solve that problem?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

Well... if it was that easy...


Why does travelling to America have to be so difficult?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

Depends upon your definition of "difficult"

Why is it difficult for TW to come to America?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm not sure, perhaps they see a security risk in me... being an alien and so on... 


Why is it for some people difficult to tolerate others?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Because too many aliens can be confusing. 

Why did the cow jump over the moon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

She wanted to know if the man in the moon was really there...


Why didn't she find him?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Because everyone knows, (other than the cow) that the man in the moon, moonlights as a fairy. 

Why is it I can't think straight?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

He was away on vacation.

Why did the owl and the pussycat elope?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> He was away on vacation.
> 
> Why did the owl and the pussycat elope?



Because they're animals and couldn't wait! 

Why is it I don't have to pee when I have time, but have to pee when I don't?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

It's one of life's cruel ironies!

Why do I suddenly have to pee?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> It's one of life's cruel ironies!
> 
> Why do I suddenly have to pee?



It's the power of suggestion, m'dear! Or it could be that 2nd cup of coffee talkin'. 

Why is it I put a apostrophe after the "N" in talking when it was just as easy to write talkin*g* fully out?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

You want the talkin' to reflect your way of speakin'?  

Why must I go just when it's getting fun?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Because you have to pee from the power of suggestion and/or that 2nd cup of coffee. 

Why is it I'm gonna miss your wit?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll not be here! (Aliena thinks I have wit!! Too bad I don't have wisdom.)

Why did I not wear a coat on such a cold day? Hint: lack of..starts with a "w" ends with an "m"


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> I'll not be here! (Aliena thinks I have wit!! Too bad I don't have wisdom.)
> 
> Why did I not wear a coat on such a cold day? Hint: lack of..starts with a "w" ends with an "m"



Because you left the house on a whim.  


Why is it I'm feeling like I gotta pee?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

You've gotta go! Hahahahahaha!

Why can I never say anything funny on demand, but, sometimes, come up with funny sayings when I'm not thinking?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> You've gotta go! Hahahahahaha!
> 
> Why can I never say anything funny on demand, but, sometimes, come up with funny sayings when I'm not thinking?



Because thought can be..., ummm, what is it I'm trying to say? 

Why is it I'm...what?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

R: @bbwsweetheart: Being funny is a spontaneous thing, you can't do that on demand, no matter how hard you might try...

You're distracted... 

Why are you distracted? Is it this urgent meeting with your waste management?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 24, 2007)

I suspect I walked in on a rather "odd" discussion. 

Waste management issues can be a dirty business, I can only hope they were resolved.

Why did I miss all the good stuff?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

You turned Violet. This kept you busy for some time, so... too late!


Why did you turn Violet?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 25, 2007)

I drank too much grape soda!

Why, do I look that bad?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I drank too much grape soda!
> 
> Why, do I look that bad?



Because you're a baaaaad asssss! :happy: 

Why is my fittyfat hoggin' my heated throw?


----------



## Risible (Jan 25, 2007)

It'd probably go easier on you if you just accepted it rather than ask why... I've got a fittyfat and two foggywogs hoggin' my bed at night. It's a struggle for me to just turn over lest I inadvertently disturb their precious sleep  .


Why can't we get some rain here  ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd send you some, but right now, all I possibly can offer is some snow...


Why are they all talking about global warming although everybody should know we're heading towards a new ice age?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't think they have windows in their offices.

When will winter be over?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

Winter will never end until the Ice Queen is defeated! 

Why don't I like Bobby McFaren's (sp?)song, 'Don't Worry Be Happy'?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> R: @bbwsweetheart: Being funny is a spontaneous thing, you can't do that on demand, no matter how hard you might try...
> 
> You're distracted...
> 
> Why are you distracted? Is it this urgent meeting with your waste management?



:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Why you don't like Bobby McFerrin's song... Maybe you can relate way too good to the things he's talking about in this song... Just a guess...
Or you might have heard it way to often... Or... nah, don't overdo it, boy...

Why can I think of so many possiblities?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 26, 2007)

Because you are cunningly witty and quite an intellectual possibly. :doh: 

Why am I still awake?


----------



## scarcity (Jan 26, 2007)

Answer: You are still awake because you haven't gone to sleep.

Question: Why on earth ain't I in a rock-band?!


----------



## Risible (Jan 26, 2007)

Perhaps it's because you're in a pebble-group?


Why is it so hard to get good customer service these days?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

Maybe because we're bad customers...


Why can't I really enjoy the snow outside? (It's actually snowing over here!)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

You think of the shoveling that must be done. No fun!

Why are my bangs sticking out?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 26, 2007)

You slept on your head, probably.

Why am I hungry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

You didn't eat.


Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 26, 2007)

I was too busy, which is a real crime, if you ask me.

Why don't I eat right now?


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

Why doesn't California have a season other than "Summer, almost Summer, just past Summer and Summer again" ??


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

You should eat right now! You might feel better!

(refer to question in previous post of mine :happy: )


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2007)

Oona said:


> Why doesn't California have a season other than "Summer, almost Summer, just past Summer and Summer again" ??


Possibly you're just living on the wrong end of that state...


Why did I think "You're learning quite quick, young Jedi..." as I read Oona's second post?


----------



## Oona (Jan 27, 2007)

Because you want to be a Jedi.

Why is there a wrong end of California to live in??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2007)

Because one is never satisfied.


Why?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Because one is never satisfied.
> 
> 
> Why?



It is not a question of why, as much as it is when. 


When?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 28, 2007)

Now, that's when?

Why did this thread go awry?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Now, that's when?
> 
> Why did this thread go awry?



Because we're hungry and can't think straight. 

Why am I having trouble thinking stuff up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe you're stuffed. 


Why don't I feel tired at hlaf past eleven (PM)?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 28, 2007)

Because it's only 5:30 pm here in the U.S.

Why must you live in a different time zone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm born like this.


Why do these time zones cause so much problems?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2007)

They're juvenile delinquents.
They never had the love that ev'ry child oughta get. 
They ain't no delinquents, 
They're misunderstood. 
Deep down inside them there is good! 

There is good! 
There is good, there is good, 
There is untapped good! 
Like inside, the worst of them is good! 

Why is the one I want to snuggle with so far away?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Good lord, did that answer make sense?

Why didn't I understand it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

It even took me quite some time to see what this should mean...
But I can't explain it to you, anyway... 

Why is it impossible to explain?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

I think I missed some discussion, that's why it's hard to explain.

Why must it be so damn cold here in Ohio?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Because it's winter, I'd guess. Or maybe someone left the freezer door open.


Why did s/he do that?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Because she/he is an idiot!


Why don't we punish them?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Because we don't know who it is.


Why don't we know?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Because they opened and ran.


Why don't we close the freezer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

I don't know where it is standing...


Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Perhaps if we close the freezer, it won't be so cold.

Why can't you see the open freezer door?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Maybe because over here it is just a refrigerator door left open...


Why can't they just close the door?


----------



## Risible (Jan 30, 2007)

As the saying goes, "When one door closes, another one opens."


Why didn't you remember that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2007)

Because it's the first time I've heard about it, I guess...


Why, Why?


----------



## Risible (Jan 30, 2007)

Because I'm the mom, that's why.


Why, why not?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Jan 30, 2007)

Moms are always right!

Why in the middle of winter, did I see A mother duck with little yellow baby ducks swimming in the river this morning?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 30, 2007)

They forgot to tell them it is winter...


Why did all the shops I went through look like they've been visited by a group of trolls? (It already looked like that as I entered the shop...FYI)


----------



## Risible (Jan 30, 2007)

Perhaps it was a troll-gear boutique.


Why would you shop at a boutique for troll gear?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 30, 2007)

If that's the look one is going for, I suppose.


Why don't people like trolls?


----------



## Risible (Jan 30, 2007)

I like the troll dolls with the long hair; Tolkien's trolls, not so much.


Why do terrible things happen to good people?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 30, 2007)

Just lucky, I guess.

Why, did something bad happen to you?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

Why hasn't anyone answered my why question?


----------



## Risible (Jan 31, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Just lucky, I guess.
> 
> Why, did something bad happen to you?




Well, nothing too bad has happened lately; I've many blessings and few real problems. I was just reflecting on some news stories I had read when I asked the question.  

Why are eggs so expensive all of a sudden at the grocery store?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe there has been a resurgance in the love of omelets and poultry farmers got wind of the craze?

Why won't it snow on my days off?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

It's the evil Snow Miser coming torturing you to make your journey to work a difficult one.

Why is it snowing in Texas anyway?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

It usually snows around this time of year, but thanks to global warming, we ain't getting much in my neck of the woods. I took 3 days of vacation, hoping for snow, but just got a little bit of rain.

Why do I while away my vacation watching the "Love" movie station, when I am usually disappointed in the movie I watched?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

Because all the GOOD romantic movies are on when you are NOT watching (been there, done that)


Why does all the crappy snow show up here in Ohio???


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Snow...crappy? Guess when you've seen lots of snow, it becomes boring. Snow in Ohio - because you're up North and it always snows up North.

Why can't we just control the weather and have what we want?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

Outstanding question..... in that case I'll take a lovely fall day for my 365 days......

Why can't I have that?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

I guess you'd have to get in good with Mother Nature or the power's that be if you want your wish. Of course, there are places on this planet that have a pretty stable climate year round.

Why can't we all live in Hawaii or Fiji?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll take Hawaii?

Why can't we make the Island bigger to accomodate?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, isn't one of them called the Big Island? Maybe they've already done that!  

Why is it so expensive to fly to Hawaii?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

I think it costs extra cause of the water?? LOLOL  


Why is there nothing on TV to watch right now???


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

I think you answered that question a while back - cause you want to watch t.v. and the television guide gremlins are playing with ya!  

Why is there no really good t.v. on anymore?


----------



## Risible (Feb 1, 2007)

No kidding. There are some very bad shows out there- but there are a few gems. Get a DVR or Tivo- record the shows you want, watch 'em when you want. Works very well for me!


Why do dogs have shiny black lips?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 1, 2007)

I LOVE my Tivo.... best thing I ever got. 

I don't have a dog, so I can't explain why dogs have shiney black lips.

Why do dogs have bad breath?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

Do they? Didn't notice that... Maybe they just forgot to brush their teeth...


Why is bread sometimes more intelligent like a human being?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

TW, you really must explain some of your longer leaps of thought. I do not know! Bread can usually rise to the occasion? 

Why is Cloud Nine such a nice place to be? :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, I think I could explain it... But I'm not sure if anyone will be able to understand my explanation, for this would contain an even longer leap of thought...

Why do my thoughts leap so long?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Perhaps because your thoughts are athletically inclined...


Why is Indian nan bread so yummy, especially the onion kulcha?:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Can't tell, haven't tried it yet.


Why do I feel dizzy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

You've been spinning round and round, right round, like a record, baby, right round! :bow: 

Why does my computer close all windows when I try to close just one window?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

It's a little overzealous...


Why don't I have any clever question ready when I'm in need of one?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Do you ever "need" a clever question? (Something to ponder...)

Why is my computer overzealous?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

It knows you have a lot of work to do and wants to help you...

Why do computers sometimes go over the top?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't know, but I do know not to argue with a computer- they'll win every time (though you can always unplug it).


Why does my husband have to be on call this weekend? We had plans!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

They're programmed that way. Sigh.

Why did someone program my computer to go over the top?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Risible said:


> I don't know, but I do know not to argue with a computer- they'll win every time (though you can always unplug it).
> 
> 
> Why does my husband have to be on call this weekend? We had plans!





bbwsweetheart said:


> They're programmed that way. Sigh.
> 
> Why did someone program my computer to go over the top?


I'm not sure, but maybe the reason for both is rhe same... They're insane! 


Why is insanity an option?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

It's the easy out!

Why can't I think of a question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Perhaps you feel that I don't have an answer...


Why is it possible?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

You forgot to run out to the store for the answers!

Why did TW forget to buy the answers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

I forgot that the store closed earlier today... :doh:


Why did the shop close earlier today?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

An enemy told them to close so you would be out of answers for tonight's Lounge games.

Why are so many people excited about publication date of the newest Harry Potter book?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't know... I just know that I've had mine on preorder from Amazon.com for a while now.


Why, is there significance to the date?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

So many were thinking it would be coming on 07/07/07...


Why is that so important?


----------



## Risible (Feb 2, 2007)

Seven is a very special, meaning-loaded number.

Do you know why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

It's NOT! My point!

Why? Hehehehe


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

You're pointless... 


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> You're pointless...
> 
> 
> Why?



I'm a bbw; all soft curves and no sharp points. :batting: :batting: :batting: 

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Must be all that food... (just guessing...)


Why ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Must be all that food... (just guessing...)
> 
> 
> Why ?



Oh. Just seeing if you know what I know that you know might be what I think.

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Only to get me to my wit's end...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Only to get me to my wit's end...
> 
> 
> Why?



I like teasing TW. *whistles*

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

It's fun, I guess.


Why are you whistling?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm pretending to be innocent. Whistling helps with the posture.

Why must I work tomorrow?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 2, 2007)

Because you have a sucky job I guess, huh?


Why must I sit here alone on a Friday night?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

You came in a little late, it seems...


Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 3, 2007)

I was working myself.

Why, what did I miss?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

About everything, it seems...


Why did I lose track?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

You didn't. The track ran out.

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Maybe it was to warm inside...


Why would that make a track run?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

It was afraid it would melt.

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Maybe it was made of ice...


Why should someone make an ice-track?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

For an ice train, of course!

Why is my heart glowing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Looks like you're in love...


Why does this make a heart glow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

The happiness inside causes a spontaneous joyful light! 

Why did ET call home?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

I think he called a taxi...


Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 3, 2007)

I think he missed his mother.

Why is that a bad thing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Did you ever leave your moher behind?


Why do I have to get tired now?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 3, 2007)

Nope, can't leave mom behind. 

Why am I getting tired too?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

It's getting late.

Why do I care?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 4, 2007)

You're an insomniac.  

Why can't TW sleep?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 4, 2007)

Too many brownies?


Why does he need to sleep anyway?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Good question. Gotta think about it.


Why do I have headaches?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Perhaps it's the weather...... or a brain tumor?


Why haven't you gotten checked by the doctor?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Some issues with a doctor some years ago make it difficult to me to trust them. 
It's the desperate need of a haircut, combined with some neck vertebra issues, as I found out today.


Why didn't I have any brownies, lately?


----------



## Risible (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't know- Anytime's a good time for brownies. Right now would be a good time.

Why should I have vanilla when I have chocolate ice cream?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

I dunno. Maybe just for a change...


Why do I look like an exploded pillow after washing my hair?


----------



## Risible (Feb 5, 2007)

High humidity usually contributes to that pillowburn look. Try a silicone-based creme rinse.


Why is it 90 degrees outside, but the pool is only, like, 50 degrees?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Risible said:


> High humidity usually contributes to that pillowburn look. Try a silicone-based creme rinse.
> 
> 
> Why is it 90 degrees outside, but the pool is only, like, 50 degrees?



The water in the pool just got back from the NYC metro area. Believe me, it's warmed up some!!

Why can't I relax during a job interview?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Because you're intimidated. Be confident in your abilities.


Why can't we have that 90 degrees in Ohio? 
(It's currently 3 degrees... gag)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

The Los Angeleans have a death grip on that 90 degrees. No way, no how are we going to be able to wrest it from them.  

Why did Britney Spears marry K-fed?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Because she's a complete idiot. I thought she got a clue when she dumped him, but with her recent behavior, I'm having doubts about that.


Why is she acting so incredibly stupid??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

She may have the body of a woman, but she has the mind of an...infant.

Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Because she has equally unresponsible people around her, I would guess.


Why are my lips so bloody chapped???


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Eehem. Forgot the chapstick??  

Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

You know...I don't think I have. I'm going thru it like wild fire!!

Why don't I buy stock in Chapstick?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

It doesn't work?  

Why are down people hard to be around?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Feb 6, 2007)

Because they happen to be an energy drain, trying to sucking all our happy energy.


Why does Bbwsweetheart always make me so very happy?


----------



## Risible (Feb 6, 2007)

Because she_ is_ a sweetheart- her cup is always half full!


Why am I so tired today!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes, she certainly is!

Maybe your night was much to short?

Why was Risible's night so short?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

Must have been her neighbors...

Why couldn't they just let her sleep?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

They wanted to include her in their fun. 

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

I fear the answer could violate some board rules, sorry... :blush: 


Why... did I lose my question?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 6, 2007)

Maybe someone stole it with the brownies.


Why, what was your question?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

Why am I confused?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

You didn't understand Violet's question...


Why ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm confused, I tell you!!

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

I don't know...


Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 6, 2007)

We're all confused.


Why is 'why' the only thing we can ask around here?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

We've overtaxed our respective brains.

Why can't we get replacements for faulty brains?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Usually, they repair themselves while we sleep...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

They sleep during the day so the have the energy at night to self-repair.

Why don't they sleep at night and stay awake during the day so we would all be less confused during the day. (My brain is still sleeping. This explains the lack of lucidity in the post. )


----------



## Risible (Feb 7, 2007)

My brain made it a New Year's Resolution to attempt that- stay awake during the day and sleep at night. Was doing well until January 2nd, when it gave it up because it's just too much work  .


Why even make New Year's Resolutions?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 7, 2007)

Because we think we're going to "improve" ourselves.


Why don't they ever work?


----------



## calauria (Feb 7, 2007)

Because we never really intended to stick by them in the first place. 

Why do fools fall in love?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Usually because of the same reasons that make "regular" people fall in love. They're not half as different from us as we may think.


Why do I have this "déjà vu" - feeling again?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I don't know not been around for a while .

Why haven't I  :huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, that is exactly the question I wanted to ask *you*...


Why haven't you been around lately, fatcharlie?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I dont know or I dont remember why   

Why :doh: ain't my brain working:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Maybe you're just a little tired. Or your brain just went into regeneration mode.

Why is evereyone so forgetful lately?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

Well I guess it's more than me that have "burnt up" up brain cells kickin' around to keep up with todays pace in society

Why can't we stop that before everybody get sick


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, that is a really good question... I didn't only burn some brain cells keeping the pace... 


Why do we do something like this?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 7, 2007)

Maybe we should sleep some more ? but I sleep almost all day so it's hard to sleep during night too.

Maybe that's why I forgot WHY ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 7, 2007)

Maybe so....

Why are we worrying about why so much??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 8, 2007)

We're worrywarts; it's our mission in life to worry.

Why am I posting instead of working on my resume?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2007)

You needed a break.


Why do you have to work so hard?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 9, 2007)

Money makes the world go 'round....

Why is that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

You're asking the wrong person. I don't have money...


Why does money make the world go round? Anyone enough money or insight into the matter to tell?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Too depressed from lack of money to answer.

Why does it seem that most people live precariously close to life on the street?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't have any money either.

Why you asking me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Answer and question: Why do you think I'm asking YOU?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Double feature, huh?

What do I know?

Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

Why must we talk about money.... can't we change the subject?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Good idea... Money you either have it or you don't talk about it...


Why do I feel sore after buying some furniture?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Good idea... Money you either have it or you don't talk about it...
> 
> 
> Why do I feel sore after buying some furniture?



You had to carry the furniture!

Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

Because the God-awful money thing comes back into play.

Why must we pay for furniture delivery?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Because that damn furniture is heavy... Besides, I went to IKEA...


Why can't some people keep off that money theme?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

It all goes back to what I said before. Money makes the world go 'round.


Why don't we talk about FOOD????


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Food is good. Food is yummy. Chocolate is the ideal food.

Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

It makes us feel.... _sexy_..... (at least it does me)....  

Why is that do you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Well... as far as I can see, there are several possible answers... I can't decide which one to choose...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well... as far as I can see, there are several possible answers... I can't decide which one to choose...
> 
> 
> Why?



You're a man!!

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

I was born like that...


Why does that influence my ability of decision?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's a "man" thing.


Why must men and women be soooo different mentally and emotionally?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Are they really? I know, scientists tell us they discovered that it is so, but I'm not that sure about it...

Why do I doubt the scientists' discoveries?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Because they're eggheads with entirely too much time on their hands.


Why don't they do something useful?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Ever seen an egghead doing something useful?


Why are eggheads not capable of doing something useful?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

They're egghead... their heads are full of yolk.

Why would we expect otherwise?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Er... somehow I don't get the point of your question...


Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Probably cause I didn't make much sense.


Why don't we talk about something else?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Shouldn't be too difficult...

Why don't you just suggest a theme?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok!

Why has VI decided to proclaim that there should be no M&M eating?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

I guess because she fears to fall victim to this habit...


Why do you ask?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I guess because she fears to fall victim to this habit...
> 
> 
> Why do you ask?



M&Ms must learn to live in constant fear of being eaten! Especially big purple and blue taking M&Ms.

Why do you think a bat and spaceship will protect you from a confirmed rabic chocoholic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Rabic? Whazzat? 
I'd think so, well, at least I hope so...






Why us?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

I ask the same question.

Why must us innocent, no violent MM's be subjected to this constant threat of eatability?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Becuz you're CHOCOLATE!!! :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: 

Why can't you two chocolate M&Ms understand your own power?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

There are so many powers we own... 


Why don't you tell us which one you mean?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Why don't you know that the power that should concern you is the one that makes people want to EAT you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Errr... Well... Uhm... 


Why did a questionmark light up above my head?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

I give up!

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

You don't know the proper answer and didn't want to show up with some nonsense...

Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> You don't know the proper answer and didn't want to show up with some nonsense...
> 
> Why?



I'm a non nonsense person!  

Why did TW write "you won't eat me" over his avatar?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

A/Q: Why don't you try to guess it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

A/Q - Why should I?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

You asked...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

I forgot!

Why do I have a short-term memory?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Your long-term memory wouldn't work properly without.


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

They go together like peanut butter and jelly?

Why doesn't a certain chocolate-encased wolf respond to the misquote thread?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

No good idea yet...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Time for bed?

Why do some people like Englebert Humberdink?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't know...

Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

No reason. I just wondered..

Why do mysterious wonderings pop up in my head sometimes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

You don't use a pop-up-blocker...

Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

I don't have one!

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

I have no clue...

Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

You're clueless, of course!

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm not Blue...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

You're not a dog, you're a wolf!

Why does Columbo wear a trenchcoat?


----------



## Risible (Feb 12, 2007)

Because he's Colombo, and Colombo always wears a trenchcoat.


Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

I'd like to doubt that, if you don't mind...


Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 12, 2007)

A/Q: Why all the why's??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

You can blame TW for all the whys.

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

ME? :blink:


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 13, 2007)

You cleverly started asking just "why" instead of detailed why questions. 

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

I think, because I had no clue to ask, combined with a little laziness...


Why is it sometimes so diffcult to motivate oneself?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 13, 2007)

Because deep down...we're all just human.

Why are we having a snowstorm here in Ohio, when I have to work tomorrow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 15, 2007)

Maybe the snow storm is trying it's best to close down businesses so you can stay home and veg!

Why do I get inspired to clean and do stuff late at night instead of during the day?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

You're working at moonlight rate, right?


Why is my brain all busy without doing anything productive?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 15, 2007)

Because you didn't take your Prozac today.


Why must I wait so long for lunch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

Probably your lunch didn't take it's Prozac, too.


Why am I sitting here, trying to figure out what "Prozac" may be?


----------



## PleasantlyPlump (Feb 15, 2007)

If I had some Prozac nearby, I would take it.

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, answering your question would mean I'd know what P. is, which I don't.


Why didn't you answer my question?


----------



## PleasantlyPlump (Feb 15, 2007)

Prozac is a medication given for depression.

Why am I here?


----------



## PleasantlyPlump (Feb 15, 2007)

Prozac is a medication given for depression.

Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 15, 2007)

Just lucky I guess.....

Why doesn't TW know what Prozac is?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

Maybe because I don't live in America...


Why does a musical song streak through my head, now?
(West Side Story...)


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 16, 2007)

They don't have Prozac in Germany. 
And, I LOVE West Side Story.

Why don't they have Prozac in Germany, I wonder?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 16, 2007)

It can't swim, I guess...


Why could that be an issue?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, perhaps flying would be better.

Do planes fly to Germany?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2007)

You mean, "*Why* do planes fly to Germany?"...
Well, there are various reasons. One may be that their pilots tell them to do so...

Why do they do that?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 17, 2007)

And...you are correct.... it was intended to be WHY.....

And, to answer your question, I think pilots tell their planes to fly to Germany, because the planes can't manage it on their own.

Why are planes so stupid?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 17, 2007)

They are built like that. Pilots love their job too much to accept any change in this.

Why do they love their job?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 18, 2007)

Perhaps they get paid lots of money and enjoy the power of flying the plane.

Why aren't we getting paid lots of money and enjoying the power?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2007)

There aren't enough planes for all of us, I guess. And I fear there wouldn't be enough space in the sky for so many planes...

Why isn't there enough room for this amount of planes?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 18, 2007)

Sadly, even our world is only "so" big.


Speaking of big.....

Why is Stuart Little so small?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, as I've heard, he's a mouse... And as mice usually aren't that big/tall...


Why is the life of a wild mouse so stressful?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 18, 2007)

I guess its too many cats around and owls and foxes and cold wheather now in the winther.


Why is the life of a wild moose so stressful in October?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 18, 2007)

Lack of food, I would imagine.

Why am I watching "The Empire Strikes Back" for the umpteenth time?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 19, 2007)

Nope it because it's hunting season in October.....
I don't have a clou why maybe you like movies that you know the end of  

Why don't you like surprising ends of movies


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 19, 2007)

I think it's just too nerve wracking.....

Why are movies to nerve wracking, when they're supposed to be enjoyable?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 20, 2007)

I think it depends on what kind of movie you go to:happy: 

Why do some love to go on horror


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 20, 2007)

Horror movies are very intense and some people love that thrill.

Why would that be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Maybe because it's less dangerous than bungee jumping or such...


Why are some people such adrenaline junkies?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 20, 2007)

They need extreme stimulation to make them feel alive.

Why do I feel like running and dancing for joy?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 20, 2007)

Perhaps you just had some chocolate?

Why didn't you share?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Share what? My being hungry?


Why...er...well...yeah, why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

It's not chocolate that's giving me joy!

Why would anyone want to share being hungry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

Good question... I was wondering myself...


Why would anyone want to share being hungry?


----------



## Risible (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, I find that going hungry will whet my appetite.


Why would that be a bad thing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm not sure, maybe now isn't a good time for overeating...


Why could that be?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, here in the US, it's getting late, so it's not good to overeat this late.

Why hasn't BBWSweetheart told us why she is jumping for joy????


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 21, 2007)

Well it's middle of the night and I suppose to sleep and thats hard with a too full stomich so I have some wine instead.
Whysh thets nocht gooodsh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Well, here in the US, it's getting late, so it's not good to overeat this late.
> 
> Why hasn't BBWSweetheart told us why she is jumping for joy????



:blush: I'm smitten! :blush:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

fatcharlie said:


> Well it's middle of the night and I suppose to sleep and thats hard with a too full stomich so I have some wine instead.
> Whysh thets nocht gooodsh?



You'll probably get a queasy tummy.  

Why did Fatcharlie eat in the middle of the night?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

He was hungry, I'd say...


Why does mango fart so often, lately?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Maybe he eats foods that produce gas like beans or he could be one of those people that inherently produces more methane than the regular person.

Why shouldn't one count chickens before they hatch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

It's kinda annoying to have to pull out your gas mask every now and then...


Why save the earth?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> It's kinda annoying to have to pull out your gas mask every now and then...
> 
> 
> Why save the earth?



R. True, true.  

Good question. So good that I will pass it on.

Why save the Earth?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Maybe because it's the only known planet to produce chocolate?


Why are some people chocololic?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

I think it's preordained.

Why are blue M&Ms so tasty?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 22, 2007)

Smitten!!! Do tell!!!




bbwsweetheart said:


> :blush: I'm smitten! :blush:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 22, 2007)

Speaking as an M & M myself, I must say, we're just too darn sweet, I think.

Why must I fear for my M & M life all the time?






bbwsweetheart said:


> I think it's preordained.
> 
> Why are blue M&Ms so tasty?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Smitten!!! Do tell!!!



Well, if you look at the bodice-ripper thread, it should become clear!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Speaking as an M & M myself, I must say, we're just too darn sweet, I think.
> 
> Why must I fear for my M & M life all the time?



You are too damn sweet!

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

It's the sugar coating around the chocolate, I'd guess.


Why isn't this shell hard enough to save M&Ms from being eaten?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll do that!



bbwsweetheart said:


> Well, if you look at the bodice-ripper thread, it should become clear!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't know, but if it were any harder they'd break their teeth!

Why don't I drop my M & M status?




Timberwolf said:


> It's the sugar coating around the chocolate, I'd guess.
> 
> 
> Why isn't this shell hard enough to save M&Ms from being eaten?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

You're training your shell to be harder, right? 


Why didn't I do that?


----------



## Risible (Feb 23, 2007)

Maybe because you're a bluescreen now, not a blue M&M.


Why, did your blue M&M get eaten for lack of hardshell?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Nah, he went on vacation.


Why, do you think, did he do that?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 23, 2007)

Maybe he got tired of this place 

Why ain't we on vacation


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Good question, I think I'll repost it for the next poster...


Why aren't we on vacation?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

*sobs* I don't know!!! 

Why can't we work 2 weeks a year and have a 50 week vacation instead of the other way around?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Believe me, so much time on the hand can get seriously boring after some time, I would propose a 50:50 distribution.


Why do I feel so strange today?


----------



## Risible (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't know, but you'll be okay as long as you're not as strange as the judge who ruled on the disposition of Anna Nicole's body... that's strange.


Why, do I look like I know from strange?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Maybe it's your... er... what did I want to say?


Why did I lose track of my thoughts?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 24, 2007)

Perhaps your brain is on vacation with the blue M & M.


Why did I join this party so late?


----------



## Aliena (Feb 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Perhaps your brain is on vacation with the blue M & M.
> 
> 
> Why did I join this party so late?



Because you suffer from insomnia. 

Why do I consider myself an expert on your being up so late?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

You're an omniexpert!


Why do I think so?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I don't know my brain have to sleep but it have been hard.

Why is it like you can sleep for days when you suppose to be alert and have hard to sleep when you can and need it


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

Well, that's a really good question. I think if I knew the answer, I would be able to make quite some money.


Why?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

I guess we are quite a lot that have the same kind of feeling  

Why cant we just take a cup of hot chocolate with some rom and forgett about it ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

Haven't got no rum... and no hot chocolate... 


Why are so many insomniacs around here?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 24, 2007)

We are addicted to Dims, that's why.

Why haven't we got other things to do?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 25, 2007)

We do, but we're addicted so we can't help ourselves.

Why is it impossible to break the Dim addiction?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

Uhm, well... :blush:


Why are we addicted?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 25, 2007)

because of all the wonderful friends we have here.


Why should we give that up?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree to that.

I guess the reason why is that we are on so many different times day a nigths. Why ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

The earth rotates, so the sun doesn't shine everywhere at the same time. This means, if it is shining here, it can't be shining on the oppsite side of the earth at the same time. So we have daytime here and nighttime there and vice versa. I think you can guess the rest...

Why is there no parking space for spaceships on earth?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

oh so thats why  :doh: :bow: 

Ain't spaceships suppose to be in space ?
So why in earth do they need parking space on earth


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 25, 2007)

The parking orbits around earth are quite overcrowded and I'd like to save some fuel, which is impossible when it is parked in an orbit...


Why is it so difficult to live on earth as an alien?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 25, 2007)

It's not really. Haven't you seen the movie "Men In Black". They're walking around everyone. Who knows, I could be one.

Why can't you blend in more?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

He tries! He tries! However, the effort was so much that he got bluescreened!  

Why are silver bullets supposed to kill werewolves?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Who came out with this fairy tale? :huh: Is it possible someone messd up werewolves and demons?

Why do I ask?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

You're a very curious were-animagus alien! :bow: 

Why does TW think a fairy-tale has been concocted?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Isn't he an alien? He would question everything.

Why can't he just go with the flow and blend?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm simply unable to... bbwsweetheart was right...


Why am I no blender?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Blenders are for milkshakes.

Why don't you add some cream and ice to your M & M man?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

He did that himself, so to speak... swims in a milkshake-filled pool... As I mentioned before, he's in a place way too cool for us...

Why did you ask?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, perhaps with a little cream and ice, he could have been an M & M flavored milkshake.... IN A BLENDER!

Besides that, I sorta missed the guy....

Why did he have to go away??


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

It got a little too hot for him over here... but he will return some time...


Why could it have gotten too hot for Captain T-Bone III.?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Perhaps you're having a different season that we are.

Why can't Captain T-Bone III handle all seasons?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

As it is some kind of winter here, it hasn't got to do with seasons...


Why else could it be getting too hot for him?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmmmm... not quite sure then... 

Why don't you give me some hints?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmm... maybe "hot" wasn't meant in the literal sense...


Why can't one hint be enough?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

One hint isn't enough, cause I'm just not gettin' it!! 

Not hot literally.... Why, was he to "cool" for the Dims boards??


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Nah... Dims is quite cool, that ain't the prob... it was some kind of hot potato... someone worried the life out of him, or how you say...

Why do I have to beat about the bush?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Good lord, did he melt in the mouth and not the hand?

Why did you let that happen?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

:huh:? Seems to be somewhat more difficult to explain than I thought...


Why don't we just change the topic?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm baffled..... I think someone is holding Captain T-Bone III hostage somewhere.

Why, what's the new topic TW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, er, yes, er...


Why can't somebody else choose a new topic?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

I can!

Why should I though?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Because TW is under the gun right now and he just can't do it.

Why don't you suggest something BBWSweetie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

To give my tortured brain a little rest...


Why do we hit the same time so often??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

I do not know. Maybe you M&Ms share brainwaves telepathically.

Why don't M&Ms melt in your hands?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

We're immune that way...it's an M & M thing....

Why has TW's brain weakened so?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

They're to cool to do so...


Why are we talking about M&Ms again?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

We can't seem to get away from them.

Why don't we talk about.... the weather?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 26, 2007)

Bad weather... bad idea, sorry.


Why can't I think clearly?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

You've lost your brain again? 

Why is it so hard to find a new job?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

A good brain is hard to find these days.

Why don't brains appreciate a good job?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> A good brain is hard to find these days.
> 
> Why don't brains appreciate a good job?



I think my brain is missing so I can't ask it.

Why do restless feelings knock on doors?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

They're just rude.

Why can't they be a bit more polite?




bbwsweetheart said:


> I think my brain is missing so I can't ask it.
> 
> Why do restless feelings knock on doors?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

Possibly to relieve stress; as in a coping mechanism. Maybe its to sociably resolve a dilemma.

*EDIT*

for Violet

Because they act on impulse before thinking twice. *shrugs*

Why do some people use the semi-colon more frequently than others?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Parental neglect is a bad thing!

Why are eyes said to be the gateway to the soul?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Some people feel more closeness to the semi-colon, others to the comma.

Why must we puctuate at all?




swamptoad said:


> Possibly to relieve stress; as in a coping mechanism. Maybe its to sociably resolve a dilemma.
> 
> Why do some people use the semi-colon more frequently than others?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Can't the eyes see everything?

Why can't you figure these things out?




bbwsweetheart said:


> Parental neglect is a bad thing!
> 
> Why are eyes said to be the gateway to the soul?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

So people will know when to take a breath and pause I guess so taht we don't have like runon sentences and stuff and that we can get through our sentences without exhausting our lungs *phew*  :blink:  :doh:  

Why did I just write all of that?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 26, 2007)

Good lord, that just made me tired.

Why don't we go back to using those commas and semi-colons then?





swamptoad said:


> So people will know when to take a breath and pause I guess so taht we don't have like runon sentences and stuff and that we can get through our sentences without exhausting our lungs *phew*  :blink:  :doh:
> 
> Why did I just write all of that?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 26, 2007)

Because we are goofin' around. 

Why must we go back so soon?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

It would help me to answer if I knew where we went.

Why do I feel so confused sometimes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 27, 2007)

Life is quite confusing, punctuated or not...


Why do I sometimes use words my dictionary doesn't know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 27, 2007)

You are a creative person errrrr lifeform. :bow: 

Why is American Idol so riveting?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

R: The term "person" isn't unconditional attached to being human... Even an animal can be a person...

A: Because of the rivets, I guess... 

Q: Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

A. Invisible and extremely powerful American Idol rivets emanate from television sets all over the world to pin us to our collective chairs, sofas, and other seating like floors.

Q. Why should you believe this?


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

Because apparently it's a popular show. Whatev'.


Who here has never watched American Idol, besides moi?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

Risible said:


> Because apparently it's a popular show. Whatev'.
> 
> 
> Who here has never watched American Idol, besides moi?



Well, I know TW hasn't. 

Why are we so attached to our fur-people?


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

Mutual love affair, methinks. I can't move without a swarm of fur-babies buzzing around my ankles.

What kind of fur-people own you?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

R. I am very unhappy that I am ownerless at the moment, but I am usually a cat person. My favorite was a part Norwegian Forest cat that I adopted from the ASPCA. He was so sweet. A big (16 lbs!!) fluffy lovable clown, but a gentleman. He had grey fur, a white belly, face, and paws, and yellow eyes. 

Why am I feeling misty?


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

Probably because you are longing for a furry back to stroke and warm kitty paws to squeeze gently.


Why, aren't the Norwegian Forest cats the breed with long, tufty ears?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes!!! See proof below! Huge paws, magnificent puffy tail, tufted paws and ears, fur britches, and a mane! All colors except Siamese-like. (Not my sweetie, a pic from the web.)

Why don't we worship cats like the Egyptians used to? 

View attachment nfc2.jpg


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 28, 2007)

Because Nefertiri was annoyed that she kept getting mistaken for a cat.


Why were Egyptian women so one dimensional?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Because there is only one Dimensions...


Why are there some more dimensions, nevertheless?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 28, 2007)

R. TW - you're back! Who! Who! 

A. Dimension(s) change the rules about the number of dimensions in existence all the time. It's hard to keep up. 

Q. Why isn't TW a midget owl?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm a little too tall...


Why the question?


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

BBWSweetheart and I were having an owl discussion a few posts back, but Eagle owls are good, they are indeed very magnificent.


TNP will state their favorite owl.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

Er... Who stole the "edit"- button? 


Why do you think I posed this question?


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

Erm... I will now commit hari kari....

Why couldn't the response to my last post have fallen into the kinder, gentler fingers of BBWSweetheart?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

R: No harakiri! I could get seriously angry with you if you do!

She was hungry... you know what that means... 


Why did your calling bbwsweetheart "kind" and "gentle" make me grin?


----------



## Risible (Feb 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> R: No harakiri! I could get seriously angry with you if you do!
> 
> She was hungry... you know what that means...
> 
> ...



(My belly is my husband's favorite body part, so hari kari isn't going to happen here.)

I'm always happy to make someone grin, but bbwsweetheart's virtual self just seems kind and gentle- why, is she not?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll spread the coat of silence over this topic...  


Why did I do this?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 1, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I'll spread the coat of silence over this topic...
> 
> 
> Why did I do this?



You love life?

Risible, don't pay any attention to TW! He is afraid, very very very very afraid, because I have threatened, upon occasion, to eat him when he is in his blue M&M form. 

Why didn't TW use the cone of silence?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

You can't clone silence... wait... you said cone? Never heard of a "cone of silence"...


Why does bbwsweetheart think I fear for my life?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

You keep putting out these disguises..... blue M & M, blue screen, now an owl....

Why all the disguises TW?


----------



## Risible (Mar 1, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> You keep putting out these disguises..... blue M & M, blue screen, now an owl....
> 
> Why all the disguises TW?



Yes, indeed, Why, TW?

Why?

Why, we'd love to see a pic of you, wouldn't we?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Patience, girls, it'll come one day. 
Besides, I once had posted a pic of mine... but I took it down again because it was somehow scary...
Oh, and the disguses thing... I don't like to have a blank spot as an avatar... It actually isn't that easy to explain all these different avatars...

Why did you ask?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

Because you keep changing them. You're intriguing us.

Why don't you try it again...show the picture again, I mean.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Maybe on the mad picture thread... my facial expression would fit quite good in there...


But I'm not the only one changing their avatar frequently... 
Why did you ask me, of all people?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

I've never seen what you look like, and you're so evasive.

Why are you taking it personally?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Personally? Er, mainly it was curiosity. Sorry if it sounded like I'm taking it personal. Evasive... I'd call it shy... (Don't laugh...)


Why don't you just wait until I'm ready for it?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 1, 2007)

I was joking!! You're welcome to be shy, but remember, you're among friends!


Why are you shy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 2, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I was joking!! You're welcome to be shy, but remember, you're among friends!
> 
> 
> Why are you shy?



I saw TW's pic before he took it down. He is a good-looking guy, ladies!!!

To bring back Vi's question: Why is TW shy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

R: It is interesting that such a mess is considered to be good-looking...  (My grandma often told me I'd be a handsome guy, though...)

Well... I don't know how to explain it...



Why is shyness so difficult to explain?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

That's cause it's an emotional thing. Most people don't like to talk about their emotions. Me on the other hand...I'm an open book.


Why am I so brassy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

You're built like that, I'd guess...


Why am I such a mess?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 2, 2007)

You're built like that.   :kiss2: 

Why do people buy orange purses?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

Perhaps because they're green...


Why all this pain in the brain?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 2, 2007)

Well mine is still boiling because what thoose rats did to my caravan 
Other times it's a pain you right, but I guess that mess is caused by stress. 

Why can't it be emty:blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

An empty brain isn't that funny, believe me... Each and every thought gets lost in the void and you feel so empty... *shudder*


Why do I know?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 2, 2007)

Perhaps you've had EBS (Empty Brain Syndrome) and you've felt the shame.


Back to this orange purse....

Why would one buy an orange purse?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 2, 2007)

As it doesn't seem to be because they're green... well... maybe they want to set some kind of signal...


Why all this guessing?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 3, 2007)

Your guess is mine ...err ....huh?¿?¿?  

Did that just make perfect nonsense to you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

Yes...

...Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm speechless.

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm afraid you've got me there...


Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm not really sure.

Why don't you say something?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Something.


Why did I have to do that?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Because I asked you to.


Why did you become a soccer squirrel?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

It was time for a change...


Why did you change your sig?


----------



## Risible (Mar 4, 2007)

Back to the orange purses; my niece has one that is really hawt- I love it.


Did the squirrel eat the owl, or vice versa  ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Neither - nor... The owl disappeared in the Black Forest, and the squirrel attended a soccer game.


Why do we always come back to those orange purses?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

I was sick of looking at that stupid Violet picture.

Why did I have it to begin with? (I asked myself)





Timberwolf said:


> It was time for a change...
> 
> 
> Why did you change your sig?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Orange purses are sort of a...novelty. Not an everyday thing.

Why not purchase a fushia purse as well?




Timberwolf said:


> Neither - nor... The owl disappeared in the Black Forest, and the squirrel attended a soccer game.
> 
> 
> Why do we always come back to those orange purses?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Uhm, well... Get the purses in the colours you want, but don't ask me about it.


Why can't we just talk about cars?


----------



## Risible (Mar 4, 2007)

Cars, schmarz. Men are from Mars, right Violet my dear?  


Why talk about cars when we can talk about handbags; anyone here have a Louis Vuitton knockoff?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

God yes, men are from Mars.... I'm thinking more like Jupiter....

I had a real LV once. Sold it on Ebay though. Got a great price.

Why doesn't TW understand the significance of a good purse?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

I guess it's in the genes...


Why do you think men are from Mars/Jupiter?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Because you guys just don't "get" us women....

Why can't you just "get" it???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Uhm... well... I don't get it, sorry.


Why do you ask me to do something impossible?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Because I like imagining you squirm....


Why, is it working?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope. This won't make me squirm...


Why would you like to see me squirm?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

You know, at times it's just entertaining for women to see a man at their mercy. 


Getting back to a previous subject...

Why won't you post your picture??


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, I did.


Why don't you just take a look at the "recent picture" - thread?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

BRAVO!!! VERY handsome man!!! WOOO HOOO!!!

TW posted his pic!!! 


Why, I'm so proud of you!!!



(I know, it's not really a question, but it has 'why' in it!!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Well... :blush:


...Why...?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

I thought you were being coy and shy.....


Why, what took you so long?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

A trip through a deep and dark valley... Causing quite a neglection of my appearance...

Why could this make a person shy?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Perhaps you were dealing with some emotional issues that sent you into that deep and dark valley. Hopefully you're coming out of them. 


Why do you think you look badly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Did I say that? If you mean my calling myself a mess... that is to be seen in connection with my neglecting my appearance. The pic was taken about an hour after I had got my hair cut.

Why ain't I tired? It's about 2:30 AM around here...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

NO! I don't think you look badly, I think you look rather nice.... the other day you said you didn't like how you looked.....


2:30 am....good lord, I'd be sleeping for sure....

Tell me, why aren't you tired?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Not sure... must be some kind of sleeping disorder...


Why am I running out of questions?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

Good question. I am too.

Why don't we abandon this thread until we think of some more questions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 4, 2007)

Could be quite a good idea... better than wrestling our brains...


Why are we the only ones around?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

I wondered that one myself... it seems we had some other friends hanging around and they've all disappeared .... *looking around*

Why would that be?




Timberwolf said:


> Could be quite a good idea... better than wrestling our brains...
> 
> 
> Why are we the only ones around?


----------



## Risible (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi kids! Here I am!


Why, did ya miss me?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

YES!!!!!! 

Why did you disappear on us???


----------



## Risible (Mar 4, 2007)

Dinner, things to do, yelling at the dogs, the usual...I'm afraid that I have to go again now, I'll see yez all tomorrow!

Why, you all _will_ be here tomorrow, right?


P.S. TW- you cutie you!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 4, 2007)

I'll definitely be here tomorrow night..... 


Why do ya figure TW was hiding that handsome face from us??


----------



## imfree (Mar 4, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'll definitely be here tomorrow night.....
> 
> 
> Why do ya figure TW was hiding that handsome face from us??


 I'll be here tomorrow night, too, should I be elsewhere?
Edgar


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

Absolutely not!

Why would anyone want to be anywhere else??


----------



## imfree (Mar 5, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Absolutely not!
> 
> Why would anyone want to be anywhere else??


 I'd rather be in Ohio, can you guess why, where else could be better? Hahaha!
 Edgar


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

Format, format, format Edgar.......  


Ohio is FABulous, so you're correct...one would definitely want to be here.


WHY am I still awake at 12:30 am??? (I work in the a.m.!)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 5, 2007)

You have been caught up in the deadly Dims trance. You find yourself unable to stop posting. I feel for you.

Why is it so hard to find a job?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Perhaps there are more people in need of a job than free jobs...


Why do I feel so exhausted?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

Because you stayed up to late?? 


Why would that be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Good question... 


Why?


(Caution! Acute EBS!)


----------



## Risible (Mar 5, 2007)

Why why?


Really, why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Good question...


Why not?


----------



## imfree (Mar 5, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Good question...
> 
> 
> Why not?


 Why not start a new question?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Good idea?


Why don't you begin?


----------



## imfree (Mar 5, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Good idea?
> 
> 
> Why don't you begin?


 I don't have any good ideas for questions. Can someone else 
submit a good question?
Dazed And Confused, 
Edgar


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

I'll start.....

Why don't we talk about what's on the dinner table tonight?


----------



## Risible (Mar 5, 2007)

Possibly fried eggs on garlic and onion bagels with macaroni salad.


Why don't you share what you're having?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

God that sounds good.....


I'm having Club crackers and water.....

Why doesn't that sound appetizing?


----------



## Risible (Mar 5, 2007)

Ah, a "lite" meal.


Why, on account of no groceries in the house or "The Other" reason?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

Too lazy to cook, but those eggs sound really good....

Why can't I get motivated to cook some eggs?


----------



## imfree (Mar 5, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Too lazy to cook, but those eggs sound really good....
> 
> Why can't I get motivated to cook some eggs?


 There's no easier way than to fry them in veg oil in an electric
frying pan.


----------



## Risible (Mar 5, 2007)

imfree said:


> There's no easier way than to fry them in veg oil in an electric
> frying pan.



Hey Vi, Have another talk with your boy before I throw a tantrum, why doncha?

​


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 5, 2007)

I leave Vi to answer your question. :bow: 

Why not throw a frisbee instead of a tantrum?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey... don't look at me!! Let TW tell the rules..... He told me!


Why can't we throw a frisbee?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Why should I, sleepy, grumpy guy that I am, do this? Noone here to substitute me?


----------



## Risible (Mar 6, 2007)

Listen, I know you FA's love it when we ladies play frisbee, all bouncin' around and all, but...


Why should I play with my bad knees?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

Knees...shmees.... get out there, I'm throwing..... catch!!


Why won't TW tell the game rules?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

I think I'll leave that to the inventor of this game, eightyseven...


Why can't we make his post "sticky", so it shows up on top of every page?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

GREAT idea.... 

Why don't we ask a mod to do that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Good question.


Why ?


----------



## Risible (Mar 6, 2007)

Why what?


Why, such a cute kitty, is it yours TW?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

Not a cat fan, but it is cute.

Why TW, I didn't know you were a pet fan?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm an animal fan. Though I wouldn't blow them around... 


Why do you wonder?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't know... I just do....


Why must I go to homework?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't know...


Why do you have to?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Perhaps she doesn't want to fail the course?

Why did the lottery machine have to break when I was just about to buy some tickets?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Fate, I'd guess...


Why can't I know?


----------



## Risible (Mar 6, 2007)

File that under "Mysteries of the Universe," Grasshopper.


Which show am I referring to? (Don't sweat it; it's an oldie, like me  ).


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

You're not omniscient!

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

There is so much to know and so little time...

Why do some people forget the "why" from me to time?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Risible said:


> File that under "Mysteries of the Universe," Grasshopper.
> 
> 
> Which show am I referring to? (Don't sweat it; it's an oldie, like me  ).



Kung Fu! (Karate chop!)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> There is so much to know and so little time...
> 
> Why do some people forget the "why" from me to time?



*looks around* You askin' me?

Why do teenagers fall in love?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> There is so much to know and so little time...
> 
> Why do some people forget the "why" from me to time?



Wow, great typo... :doh:



bbwsweetheart said:


> *looks around* You askin' me?
> 
> Why do teenagers fall in love?


Well, good question. I think I should ask my celtic ancestors about it...


Why do fools fall in love?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Guess I'll have to find a fool to ask? Oh! Wait...

Why do otherwise intelligent people turn into fools when they fall in love?


----------



## Risible (Mar 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> There is so much to know and so little time...
> 
> Why do some people forget the "why" from me to time?




Oh. That would be me... again. Why, oh why?




bbwsweetheart said:


> Kung Fu! (Karate chop!)



Why, yes! Why, you got it right; ain't that great?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Guess I'll have to find a fool to ask? Oh! Wait...
> 
> Why do otherwise intelligent people turn into fools when they fall in love?


Love blinds, so they say... I guess there is some kind of correlation...


Why do I have to run, now?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Love blinds, so they say... I guess there is some kind of correlation...
> 
> Why do I have to run, now?



You're being chased by a dog?




Risible said:


> Why, yes! Why, you got it right; ain't that great?



Well. YES! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

Why does it seem that one always has to pee at the most exciting part of the movie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

I didn't know this was a movie I'm attending...  
Though I often feel like living in a movie...


Why do you think is this so?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Umm. You play a lot of computer games?

Why is dream life so much nicer than real life?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Cream life? :huh: Er...


Why do I feel confused?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Cream life? :huh: Er...
> 
> 
> Why do I feel confused?



I'm laughing hysterically! I just got sidetracked by the Freudiam slip thread and I get back here to find.....

Why do you supposed I said cream life instead of dream life? OR DID I? Hehehehehe


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Why should real life be better than real life?

Colour me totally confused... Dr. Freud, can you hear me?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Why should real life be better than real life?
> 
> Colour me totally confused... Dr. Freud, can you hear me?



Argh. Color me needing to give Dr. Freud many of his slips back.

Why is confusion contagious?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Because the confused often confuses the people around him with his confusion...


Why is it so hard for me to stop laughing?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

You find my confusion funny! 

Why am I in a state of confusion?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Maybe because of the answer mess some posts before...


Why can a mess be confusing?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Most people don't understand messes.

Why did I almost start my questions with "TNP"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Your mind still was in the "slap or save"-thread...


Why didn't it come with you at once as you changed the thread?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

The Powers That Be have bound it to the TNP thread, but it sometimes does manage to escape. (I think it hangs out with TLW. Next time we can't find TLW we should check TNP thread!)

Why don't people and things like being caged?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

C-c-c-c-caged?  :shocked: Aaaaaaahhh!







Why? Why? Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

The Caged Bird Sings. *looks very mysterious as she utters this*

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Maybe it's a lullaby...


Why else should I be getting tired?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

Could be because it's 2 am, your time!  

Why don't you take a refreshing nap?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

Sounds like a good idea.


Why didn't I have this idea myself?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

You aren't thinking and/or you're too sleepy.

Why is TW funny and clever even when he is so sleepy that he can't think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 6, 2007)

I've been pondering about that for quite some time, now, but I didn't come to a conclusion yet.

Why am I still posting?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 6, 2007)

You're addicted to Dims.

Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 6, 2007)

Because we are lacking socially....

Why did I have to miss all these fun posts??


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

You had something extremely important to do...


Why must it have been something extremely important?


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

Well instead of something extremely important, it could have been a TV show.


Why would a TV show be more engrossing than posting in Dims?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 7, 2007)

Homework.... it sucks...... and, NO tv show is more important than Dims....


Why was my lunch not very satisfactory?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe it didn't taste as well as you had expected, or it simply wasn't enough...


Why are there so many options?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 7, 2007)

Lunch itself has many options.....


Why don't I go out to dinner to make up for my poor lunch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

There are as many possible answers to this question as there are places to go for dinner...


Why all these multiple-choice questions?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, this way we can be assured there is an answer.  Unless there is a not applicable option.  

Why worry about dinner when we can be thinking about dessert?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, the desert can actually be quite interesting. It's full of life, you know?


Why am I hungry?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 7, 2007)

I ate your brownie?

Why did I do that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

How can you eat somehing from me that I don't have?


Why is this day so confusing?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 7, 2007)

Brownies?????

Why didn't anyone say there were brownies???


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

If there had been brownies around here, I'd know about it, but... *shrugs*


Why? Why? Why? *sob*


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh, TW, ((TW))....


Why do you let us upset you so?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Seems like this isn't my day... somehow strange... invisible brownies, disappearing hunger and so on... weird.


Why did you have to upset me?


----------



## Risible (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, I'd be upset if someone snatched my brownie....


Why, don't you know that everyone here loves you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

R: Me too, but what do you say if someone snatches a brownie from you that you didn't even know it existed?

Love takes strange ways, sometimes...


Why do I start to get philosphical?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 7, 2007)

Perhaps you're just a little tired.


TW, why are you having a bad day?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, actually, that was yesterday... Hadn't realized that it was past midnight as I posted that... Why? I wish I knew... Still wondering if I did something wrong...


Why is life so strange, sometimes?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

I have the same feelings sometimes, I blow my brain over five years ago, stress - burnout depression or what it can be called. Some days I feel I don't have a brain other days it feel like it's full with cement. When I see what's happen around me in society I sometimes wish I was a bushman in the Calahari dessert as far as possible from this so called civilisation. 
Maybe I can go with you at your space ship and you could drop me of at Marsh or in another world. 


Why have I been lost from this thread for many days :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Maybe the thread was hiding from you... I don't know...


Why should a thread hide from someone?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

Maybe some played hide-and-seek with this thread with me.:batting: 

Why would someone want to do that or I just imagined


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't know... All I know is that these threads sometimes disappear from the first page to a page behind, so you actually have to seek them...


Why does this happen?


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, if you're trying to keep us in line, son, why that's like trying to herd cats.  

Why would you want to herd cats, even forest cats?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Herding cats... I think that should be something I'd better leave up to my girlfriend...


Why do you think I'd be wanting to herd cats or keep you in line?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, you might find cat herding or keeping "us" in line a challenge. (You couldn't do it, but you might have fun trying! )

Why would cat herding be a fruitless endeavor?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

They got a mind of their own, so if you don't take lions for your try...


Why didn't I end my sentence?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

Your fingers can't keep up with your mind?

Why am I not happy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Something went wrong? (((((bbwsweetheart)))))


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you. ((((((TW)))))) I didn't talk to :wubu: George :wubu: today. I miss him.  

Why can't he be here or why can't I be there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Well... there is this big pond in between you... to be honest, I haven't got a reasonable answer to this question yet.


Why does love hurt sometimes?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 8, 2007)

Well it's because if you are a bad dancer and stepp on her toes all the time she will kick your ass sooner or later and that hurt.

Why can't ladies have shoes with hard caps ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

They'd be a bit clunky wouldn't they?


Why is my head splitting today?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't know, but you'd better pull yourself together before your brain drops out.


Why did I have to wake up at 3:40 AM?


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

Because you knew we were here, waiting for you.


Why did you have to go?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

Because poor TW lives in another country!


Why doesn't he just move to the US and get it over with?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

If it would be that easy, I'd think about it...


Why do things have to be so complicated?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, if it were easy, *everybody* would be doing it.... at least that's what my mother always said.


Why do mothers say those kinds of things?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, they usually have seen a little more of life as we (the kids) have...


Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not a mom, so I haven't a clue!


Why do you have to be a mom to gain all the "extra" knowledge"


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's all about being a mom... Sometimes I think it relates more to the amount of years you spent living... "You'll never stop learning.", my grandfather used to say. You see, bits of wisdom don't only come from mums...


Why do I think that my grandpa was right?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

Because he sounds like a pretty smart guy. So if it's an age thing.... I ought to have that extra knowledge any time now!! LOL :doh: 


Why does getting old suck sometimes?


----------



## Risible (Mar 8, 2007)

I think this thread might help explain that, TW.


Why don't we listen to our elders when we're young?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

Good darn question.... we're all feeling our oats, I suppose and we think we know everything already.


Why don't we just sit back and listen?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, I actually have. It was too interesting for me what they had to tell...


Why will I go to bed again?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 8, 2007)

Probably for the same reason I'm heading there myself. We're tired.


Why can't people just stay awake for endless periods of time??


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

People need time to digest all the impressions that theyhave collected throughout the day. If they don't, their brain tends to go "tilt" one day...(data overflow, you know...)

Why...?


----------



## Risible (Mar 9, 2007)

Why, I don't know, but I do know sleep feels good. What I really want to know is....



Why do we use only about 10% of our brains?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, I think this is just another legend. 
Those who say we only use 10% of our brain think our brain is a giant processor (I compare the human brain to a computer, to make my thoughts a little more visible...), but from the logical point of view, that can't be. A computer needs a harddrive to store the information and so does the brain. Those 10% working up there are the equivalent to the computer's processor, working storage and harddrive access, the rest is stored information that is not in use at the moment we look at it.


Why did I post such a long answer?


----------



## Risible (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't know (again), but may I comment that you used more words in that reply as the whole word count of the last 4-5 pages of this thread. Wow.  

Why did I think you were perhaps referring to HAL?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

You mean, like that? Not really... At least I hadn't thought of it...


Why am I sometimes so wordy?


----------



## Risible (Mar 9, 2007)

Oh- eep! I had to wallpaper with that one. My hubby thanks you...!


Why would anyone throw a cat in a dryer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

Because it is wet, perhaps... Better than the microwave oven, don't you think?


Why should someone get the idea to put their pet in to the mw to dry them?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 9, 2007)

Well I guess they don't use that 90% of free brain capacity for anything better  

Why can a brain feel so full when it's almost empty


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2007)

It's not really empty. There is a lot of information stored in it. But the full feeling results more of an overflow of unproceeded impressions. This happens when there isn't enough sleep...


Why can't we talk about something else?


----------



## Risible (Mar 9, 2007)

Back to pets in microwaves, then. I think that's an urban myth, myself. Nevertheless....


Why are people such animals?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 9, 2007)

I've never seen an animal person....I thought they were only in sci fi movies!

Why would that be?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 9, 2007)

They only exist in sci fi movies!  

Why is snow still on the ground?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

R: Humans are animals...

Where else should it be?

Why this question?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

You really want to know the answer. Snow SHOULD be in The Artic Circle and The North Pole. That's it. 

Why do birds sleep on one leg?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

They wear an alarm clock at the other leg... It's set on vibration mode... 


Wha does this answer make sense?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

It doesn't!

Why does TW think it makes sense?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

It doesn't? *checks answer* :doh: Oops! Wrong answer! But funny, though...


Why did this happen?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 10, 2007)

Sleep deprivation?

Why do some people still have Christmas wreaths on their doors?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

R: Feeling fuzzy the whole day, some headaches and so on... that's all...

I don't know... All I know that we'll redecorate our xmas tree as an easter tree...


Why does pain hurt so much?


----------



## Risible (Mar 10, 2007)

Back to pain again. My knees is hurtin' today.


Why don't you take a Vicodin and a nap?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Won't help much. There are some vertebras in my neck worn out... delayed effect of some (unrecognized) whiplashes due to car accidents. Nowadays a slight jerk from braking too hard at low speed is enough to unleash the aches and pains...


Why don't we leave the subject "pain" behind and talk about something else?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree......

Why don't we talk about what's on TV?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 10, 2007)

Well... this would assume I'd be watching the same TV shows as you do...


Why?


----------



## Risible (Mar 10, 2007)

I would, but I just got through with a long soak in the hot tub and... I'm exhausted.


Why is it so exhausting to soak in the hot tub?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2007)

To be honest, I don't know.


Why?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm not a tub soaker, so I can't answer that either.


Why doesn't everyone enjoy a good hot shower?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

Why have all my game players left me? 

*sniff, sniff* I *have* showered....


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

We have been visting our showers/bathtubs...


Why did this take so long?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

Well, sometimes a long shower/bath is needed to clear the brain.


Why don't we get this thread back on track?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

If you know where the track is...


Why don't I know?


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 13, 2007)

Isn't the track over yonder? *points to yonder*
Why isn't there a rootbeer float readily available?


----------



## Risible (Mar 13, 2007)

Because a) I drank it, or b) it's being used in Candyland!


Why wouldn't an ice cream bar-ge do?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

Maybe it's too cold...


Why is it dark outside?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

Cause it's night (here) and morning (there).....


Why didn't anyone tell me there were rootbeer floats?


----------



## Risible (Mar 13, 2007)

There _were _ rootbeer floats, but they're all gone! Blame TW! 

Why doesn't someone do a rootbeer float run?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

That sounds great!! I can chip in the ice cream....

Why doesn't TW go down and get some rootbeer?




Risible said:


> There _were _ rootbeer floats, but they're all gone! Blame TW!
> 
> Why doesn't someone do a rootbeer float run?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2007)

It would be helpful if I knew what rootbeer is...


Why do you leave me clueless?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 13, 2007)

It's cause you're in another country!


Why can't I think of how to explain rootbeer to TW?


btw - it's soda...like Coca Cola, but a little different flavor.... hard to explain....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 13, 2007)

Why doesn't TW fly over to visit us and sample some rootbeer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

Why don't you just post me a link? (<- Q & A)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

Ask and ye shall receive! 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Root_beer

Why don't we take a bath in rootbeer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

R: Thanx for the Link! :bow:

I think I prefer the ice floating in rootbeer...


Why do I like wukipedia so much?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

It's like a printout of Santa's brain; you can go there to find out anything. The major difference between Cousin Santa and Wikipedia is that Wikipedia gives you instantaneous satisfaction. :bow: 

Why do some people have to work inhuman hours?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

R: There is another reason... You give me a link (english) and I am often able to check for a german version of that text... (Not that I ain't able to read the english text, just for different info, eg availability in germany and so on...)

Though I've been there, I don't know. One of those things that keep my mind occupied over the years...


Why can't I think of a good question?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 14, 2007)

As usual, you are TIRED! ((((((TW))))))

Why is it that it costs so much to live?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2007)

I don't know. All I know is that death is even more expensive.


Why?


----------



## Risible (Mar 14, 2007)

The mortuarys demand their pound of flesh.


Why el lobo blanco, TW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2007)

My username could give you a hint... 


Why did I have to wake up at five o'clock in the morning?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Mar 15, 2007)

perhaps in order to coordinate schedules w/me!



why is the price of having a car shipped cross-country almost equivalent to buying another used car?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 15, 2007)

Could be because of the size of your country... It's quite some miles from one end to the other...


Why is it so big?


----------



## Risible (Mar 15, 2007)

American Imperialism, some would say...

Back to ClashCityRocker:

Why ship a car cross-country when you can drive?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 15, 2007)

Perhaps there are time factors involved. Maybe CCR has to be elsewhere and cannot take the time for the drive.


Why is my Christmas tree still up?


----------



## Risible (Mar 16, 2007)

You're kidding! Okay, it's March, may I just say- you're bein' lazy  ! (But, oh, those pretty, pretty lights!)


Why don't you replace the tree with a nice leprechaun?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 16, 2007)

Nope not kidding, and yes very lazy..... LOLOL.... OK...I've got it nearly down.... but, in my defense... it's 9 ft tall... for real.

Why am I so lazy?





Risible said:


> You're kidding! Okay, it's March, may I just say- you're bein' lazy  ! (But, oh, those pretty, pretty lights!)
> 
> 
> Why don't you replace the tree with a nice leprechaun?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 16, 2007)

You like having the Christmas spirit around all year! I, for one, don't think that it's such a bad thing! 

Why does Vi have a nine foot tall Xmas tree?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 16, 2007)

Vi has a 9 ft xmas tree, because she has a HUGE room.....  (24 x 24, w/ 10.5 ft ceiling) Gotta love it! As we fatties say.... the bigger, the better!!!


Why can't I just change the decorations for each holiday?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, why... This will be exactly what I'll do... Some nice easter eggs, and so on... 


Why ?


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

Because Easter is around the corner? BTW, when is Easter? I wanted to do a ham this year...


Why don't we all indulge in some nice chocolate Easter eggs? 

View attachment easter-egg.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Good idea... what about some After Eight mint-filled eggs?


Why can't I send them via eMail?


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, if only mint-filled eggs would attach like a photo file...


Why would you know, have you tried this?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah. If you digitalize them, they lose taste... 


Why can't you define taste with "101101..."?


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

It's hard to reconcile binary code with chocolate.


Why is this? 

View attachment RealProgrammers.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, chocolate is a little more than 1 and 0...


Why is it sometimes so difficult to focus on something?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

I think if you rub your eyes a lot... it helps... LOL


Why don't we get back to that chocolate?


----------



## Risible (Mar 17, 2007)

Oh, Vi, you always suggest the nicest things!


Why don't I bring a little chocolate with me to share the next time I visit this thread?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, chocolate sort of does that for me.....


Why don't you all try my Hershey's Reese's Cookies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Haven't seen them in the shops around here...


Why is there always so much month left at the end of the money?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

The construction of the money was halted due to lack of funds.  

Why would one want two birds on one hand?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Huh? You lost me....


Why don't I get that??? LOLOL


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Huh? You lost me....
> 
> 
> Why don't I get that??? LOLOL



Well, I was having a problem coming up with a question. I was thinking of a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush....came up with two birds in one hand...Should I go to bed, do you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

not yet...


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, I'll let you off on that one.... only because.....

Why is it so hard to think of 'why' questions all the time??






bbwsweetheart said:


> Well, I was having a problem coming up with a question. I was thinking of a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush....came up with two birds in one hand...Should I go to bed, do you think?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, after about 2,000 "why" questions, it could happen that you run out of questions...


Why does a part of my life happen around here?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 17, 2007)

Well, it's a fun part of your life! Why not stay here to enjoy?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 17, 2007)

I agree wholeheartedly!!


Why not TW?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll stay...


Why do I feel like the big bad wolf is trying to blow our house down?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Perhaps it's windy there?


Tell us, why do you feel the BBwolf is trying to blow your house down?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

The BBWolf has quite a wet pronounciation... It's a storm...


Why did it take me so long to answer?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Perhaps you were holding the walls up?


So, why did it take so long to answer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Er...  I... I don't know anymore... :blink:



Why ... er... er... ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Beats me, I just thought I'd ask!


Why? (cause I couldn't think of anything else)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

Maybe my statement in the post before tempted you to ask...


Why ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Probably..... 

Why don't I kick my nephew off the TV so I can watch something good?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

You're a nice aunt, I guess...


Why am I still running out of questions?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 18, 2007)

Beats me..... I think we all are?


Why don't we pick this thread up later after I think of some more questions?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2007)

That seems to be a good idea...


Why don't we just take a break?
(Anyone got a KitKat?)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

No. Yum. Kit Kat bar.

Why doesn't anyone HERE admit that they have a Kit Kat bar?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, I had, but it was gone long before I posted my question...


Why is it always me admitting such things?


----------



## Risible (Mar 19, 2007)

Well, I'll admit that I have a box (nearly empty, true) of See's Candy (and before you ask TW, See's is a chocolatier which makes affordable chocolates. They have many stores here in the U.S., at least in my area. Or you can mailorder.).


Why reach for a KitKat when you can have See's?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

Because KitKat is easier to get for me...


Why can't that stress-free zone be strtched until over here?


----------



## Risible (Mar 19, 2007)

A stress-free zone can be yours too; just surround yourself with a) a brace of Shih Tzu following you about the house, falling into deep sleep at every opportunity and softly snoring b) a fluffy kitty curled up and snoozing away c) birds singing outdoors d) crickets sawing away.

Why don't you start your own zone with a brace of Shih Tzu?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 19, 2007)

I can't keep pets in my home...  ...not enough space... All I can keep hee are some stuffed toy pets... *sigh*


Why don't you just answer a "why"-question that comes to your mind?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 19, 2007)

I dunno. *shrugs*

Why do birthdays and chocolate cake go so well together?  :eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Risible (Mar 19, 2007)

Like a hand and a glove. They just do :eat2: .


Why do birthdays happen after the age of 29?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2007)

Well, they just happen without wondering why...


Why do so many fear the "3" in front of their age (except of our one-digiters, perhaps...)?


----------



## Risible (Mar 20, 2007)

Actually, I had some of the best times of my life in my 30s. I liked how I felt physically in my 20s, but 30+ is where it's at, baby!

Why doesn't it just go ahead and rain already instead of being all gloomy and gray?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2007)

Rain? How boring... What about some snow for the start of spring?


Why can't we be just satisfied with weather as it is?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 20, 2007)

Maybe, because when it snows we would like to lay in the sun, when the sun shines we would to have snow fight. 

Why does spring time always come with a strong desire to hug?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

Because we're so happy we lived thru winter!! LOL


George, we've finally met!! I've heard so much about you from BBWSweetheart!
Why has it taken so long for me to meet you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2007)

He had been quite busy the last few weeks (Job, house and so on..).


Why does the caged bird sing?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 20, 2007)

True what Timberwolf says. But I hope to me more often online now. 

Because that bird is actually calling for help from other birds to free her/him from the cave. We think it is singing......

How come that hug addiction and chocolate addiction seem related?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

Well George, lovely to meet you.

Perhaps we hug more because we're happy we have chocolate?


Why don't I share my Snickers? (want some?)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Well George, lovely to meet you.
> 
> Perhaps we hug more because we're happy we have chocolate?
> 
> ...



Hi Vi!

I have a different take on why chocolate and hugs are alike. Both make us feel like we're flying and happy!!! It's the endorphins, I think.

However, chocolate can beget hugs, and hugs chocolate ,and before you know it, it's an unending circle of hugs and chocolate. Yum! :eat2: 

Why do I feel like sharing chocolate hugs?!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

Because you're feeling chocolate huggy generous, I would guess.....


Why don't you fill us in!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

How about I fill you up .. .WITH CHOCOLATE! I'll ask TW to beam some of my private special chocolate to you.

Why do love stories make people happy?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

Everyone likes to feel good, and love makes us feel good. 

Why don't you send a little love vibe my way, maybe I'll find myself a man?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

Absolutely! Sending it...NOW! Feel it? 

Why when someone is in love does he/she want everyone else to feel the same way?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm feelin' it!! 

Because when we feel good, we want to be around others who feel good too!


Why can't we all just get along???


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 20, 2007)

I can't remember his name, but I remember that guy in CA, after the riots, saying the same thing.

Why has there never been world-wide peace?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 20, 2007)

Because a WHHHOOOOLLLLLEEE lot of people would be out of work because of it!

Why can't we make a miracle diet pill?


----------



## mwb200 (Mar 20, 2007)

Because 'mircale pills' don't involve any effort, scarifice(ap), or work.

Why are older men considered worthless?


----------



## mwb200 (Mar 20, 2007)

Because 'miracle pills' don't involve any effort, sacrifice(ap), or work.

Why are older men considered worthless?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 21, 2007)

They're certainly not! But maybe some keep flirting with young girls, while older women need love too. 

What are the secret powers of a BBW, that they always manages to hypnotize us and put us in a dream state?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2007)

Being a BBW, I can't really answer that. 


TW, who don't you take this one?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 21, 2007)

Could it be that bbw have large soft loving arms,
a creamy soft heart shaped belly,
a shapely, dimply soft hearth shaped booty, 
or is the loving heart of bbwsweetheart that has me hypnotized?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Being a BBW, I can't really answer that.
> 
> 
> TW, who don't you take this one?


Well, to be honest, I hoped you could give an answer to this question. 
There are quite a lot of us magic folks trying to reveal that secret, but none of us succeeded yet... 
One of the reasons of our failure might be the various sources of this power...


Why can't anybody tell us what really lies behind this secret?





GeorgeNL said:


> Could it be that bbw have large soft loving arms,
> a creamy soft heart shaped belly,
> a shapely, dimply soft hearth shaped booty,
> or is the loving heart of bbwsweetheart that has me hypnotized?


Well, in your case, I think it is possible that the power of love has captured you, together with this secret BBW power... 
But I know where they keep you... Cloud Nine in Seventh Heaven, State of Bliss... Not a place to worry about being there, if you ask me...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 21, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Could it be that bbw have large soft loving arms,
> a creamy soft heart shaped belly,
> a shapely, dimply soft hearth shaped booty,
> or is the loving heart of bbwsweetheart that has me hypnotized?



((((((((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George)))))))))))))):happy:

Why can't the magic folk who know about the power of bbw reveal this secret?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 21, 2007)

I agree.... THEY should be telling US, what it is that draws them in...


Why don't they get that??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 22, 2007)

That is a very good question.

Why, TW, why??


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, I'll answer with a question...


Why do you think I can tell you something about something, when I know about as much about it as you do (that would be nothing, in my case...)?



PS: Why didn't you read my post?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I'll answer with a question...
> 
> 
> Why do you think I can tell you something about something, when I know about as much about it as you do (that would be nothing, in my case...)?
> ...



Why do BBW's like totally rock?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

That's another way to pose our question...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 22, 2007)

Are we BBW addicts allowed to know the secret powers of BBW?

((((((((((((((((((( George :kiss2: :kiss2: BBwsweetheart ))))))))))))))):blush: :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, even though it isn't a "why"-question, it is a good one... but...


Why shouldn't we?


----------



## Risible (Mar 22, 2007)

Okay, gentlemen, if you must know.... the secret of BBWs.... lies inside us  .


Why must I log off now?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 22, 2007)

Say it isn't so Ris?


Why am I still wide awake at 11:48 pm??


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2007)

All I can tell is, that I usually can't sleep before midnight... maybe you're ticking in a similar way...



Why do many clocks tick?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 23, 2007)

Well some say tack too tick tack.......tick tack as long you wire them up or have power any how.

Why doesn't that matter times goes anyway......you can't stop it ..


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 23, 2007)

That's depressing.....


Why can't we put time in a bottle?


----------



## fatcharlie (Mar 24, 2007)

I guess it will be hard to catch and hold it in there while putting on the cap 
Why don't any body help? Help somebody heeelp somebody...............


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 24, 2007)

Wish I could, but time always slips through my fingers.

Why can't we time travel?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 24, 2007)

We do - in our minds...


Why would someone want to travel in time?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 25, 2007)

Perhaps to go back and right a wrong?

Why is time-travel so difficult to achieve?


----------



## Risible (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd even say impossible.


Why do you think no one has time traveled?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 26, 2007)

Perhaps someone has... perhaps we're in another time right now and we don't know it?

Why am I pondering Shirley MacLaine issues?


----------



## Risible (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeah, Shirley is a bit of a kook, however...

Do you believe in a univeral consciousness?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm not sure that *I* am even conscious....

Why, do you?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 27, 2007)

Be conscious? Er, sometimes, I guess...


Why did I forget my question?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 27, 2007)

Not quite sure.....


Why did you forget your question?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2007)

You might've been pondering everyone else's questions and then got a brain fart.

Why don't brain farts smell?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 27, 2007)

Cause they're inside our heads.


Why do you ask?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 27, 2007)

Because I guess that I "just had to." :doh: 

Why do some days we do so much pondering and others days we just don't?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

Some days are pondering days, and some days are not. That's just the way it is. :bow: 

Why do I end up doing laundry at midnight?


----------



## Risible (Mar 28, 2007)

Because those clothes you taught to self wash must have forgotten their lessons.

Why not go "commando style," as someone here so blithely put it?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 28, 2007)

Risible said:


> Because those clothes you taught to self wash must have forgotten their lessons.
> 
> Why not go "commando style," as someone here so blithely put it?



I am not a commando!  

Why aren't most adults "smarter than a 5th grader"?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe because they stopped learning in 5th grade...


Why does my brain feel so empty?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 29, 2007)

Did you think everything out of your head?

Why does your head feel empty?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2007)

I guess it's because I'm tired...


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 30, 2007)

Now that you're a ghost, the caffeine can't get into your body to give you a boost.

Why, when one has tons of clothes, might one feel like he/she has nothing to wear?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2007)

There are a lot of reasons... here are some of them:
1. wearing clothes often can make them boring, 
2. some clothes might be older and/or don't fit that well anymore
3. that person is a woman.



Why isn't there some kind of special coffee/tea for ghosts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Ghost tea does exist, but it is very hard to see.

Why do some people build houses that are so large that they move out of them to smaller houses?


----------



## Risible (Mar 31, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Now that you're a ghost, the caffeine can't get into your body to give you a boost.
> 
> Why, when one has tons of clothes, might one feel like he/she has nothing to wear?



Oh, TW, step aside... this is a question that only a real woman can answer! Or not, because *I feel exactly the same way!* 

Why is my avatar looking so Fab today?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Must be the approaching AFD...


Why am I still so pale?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 31, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Why do some people build houses that are so large that they move out of them to smaller houses?



Because they thought it's nice to have room. But once they find out about the time involved in keeping it clean.... 

Why, in a time of rising oil prices, do people buy even bigger cars?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 31, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Must be the approaching AFD...
> Why am I still so pale?



A vampire drank all your blood. 

Who drank all TW's blood?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

A vampire, I would imagine.


Why are all these switched avatars freaking me out???


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 31, 2007)

Because, like me, your recognize Dim members first by their avatar...

Why am I afraid to be the next victim of the Dimensions Vampire?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Maybe because it hit a neighbor of yours...


Why does the thought of a Vampire haunting Dimensions cause more fear than talking to a ghost?


----------



## Risible (Mar 31, 2007)

We have a vampire in our midst? Okay, fang count, everyone...

Why was Vlad the Impaler so bloodthirsty?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

It was the only fluid left he could drink...


Why do I feel so gone?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Mar 31, 2007)

Because you tried to steal my body to late. The Vampire ate me, before you got me. Only a spirit of me is left.....

Why do I really need a hug?


----------



## Risible (Mar 31, 2007)

Who cares why, the important question is, where's your Sweetheart when you need her?  

Why wasn't she around to take this post?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Risible said:


> Who cares why, the important question is, where's your Sweetheart when you need her?
> 
> Why wasn't she around to take this post?



:blush: I was working!!!!!!

((((((((((((((((((((Kim:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: George)))))))))))))))))

Why does TW have George's avatar?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, we'll accept that excuse.....


Why don't I go get a snack?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

R. A brilliant idea: The snack. perhaps I should get one two. 


Why not?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

Great idea. I say go for it. Now what to have?


Why don't I go check the pantry?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Are you talkin' to me? Are You talkin' to me? Are you talkin' to ME?

Why can deciding what to have for a snack be so difficult?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Mar 31, 2007)

I don't know, especially since I've got so much to pick from.


Why can't the snack pick me??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Well, do you have suicidal snacks?

Why might a snack feel suicidal?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Maybe it's depressed...


Why do I now wonder about how depressed chocolate may taste?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

You have a fertile imagination!

Why?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

One day I decided that I had been grown up long enough...


Why do I still grow old?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

You haven't been able to convince time to stop running.


Why don't you try to convince time to take up walking backward? :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

Would you like to be a baby again?


Why?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Noooooooooo That would be going back too far in time.

Why don't you try to convince time to stop?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

I may be able to convince a donkey to move it's ass, but time is way more patient than me...


Why is time the only one which ahs always time on their hands?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Hehehehe. Even when really tired, and I think you are, TW, you are quite witty!!!

I had some time on my hands earlier today. I washed it off though.

Why does time stick to hands?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 31, 2007)

If time sticks, it sticks anywhere but where it should...


Why do you know I'm tired?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Mar 31, 2007)

Mmmm Your grammar gave you away. :blush: 

Why do I find playing on Dims more interesting than watching tv?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 2, 2007)

Because the folks here on Dims are MUCH more entertaining than TV!

Why is the Gene Simmons Family Jewels so darn funny???


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 2, 2007)

Because we feel that, as messed up as our lives may be, someone's is even more screwed up than our's. (And being messed up with fame and money means you can do it to the extreme - stuff we would love to do if we could get away with it!)

Why should anything we enjoy ever be deemed a "guilty" pleasure?


----------



## Risible (Apr 3, 2007)

That's a good question. Maybe you can look at it this way...

Why feel guilty when life's too short?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 3, 2007)

If it makes you happy, if it doesn't do harm anyone, then why could it every by wrong?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 3, 2007)

Brilliant. Answer and question in one sentence. :bow:


Why didn't I have such a brilliant answer? :huh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 3, 2007)

You were probably sleepy!  

Why do I have a doppleganger all of a sudden?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 4, 2007)

Might be the power of love... 


Why am I hanging around in space?


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 4, 2007)

Because we are all so cute and have such sunny dispositions.  

Why do we care so much more about what other people think of us than we do of what we think of ourselves?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know anymore, for I don't care anymore...


Why is it sometimes so easy to forget while in other occasions, you'll never forget?


----------



## Luvs2laff (Apr 7, 2007)

Because we are human.

Along the same lines, why do we forget important things but remember to the minutest detail totally useless information?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

For the same reason...


Why are we human?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, to aliens we might me... well, alien! So human is relative, isn't it?


Why am I giving such a "deep" response?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

You have been traveling in the depth of outer space, lately...


Why does the easter bunny hide its eggs?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 7, 2007)

I think he's trying to be clever, instead it's just annoying to have to do extra work to find the darn things.

Why can't he just leave them out in a bowl on the counter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 7, 2007)

He doesn't want to get spotted. So he dashes from one hide to the next...


Why did my question run away?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 7, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Why do I have a doppleganger all of a sudden?



I just made a photo of myself, and suddenly you appeared in it as well...


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 7, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Why did my question run away?



Maybe your spaceships was going so fast, that your question couldn't keep up. 

Why do I feel lonely when Bbwsweetheart is working and my friends are offline?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> I just made a photo of myself, and suddenly you appeared in it as well...



:wubu: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :wubu: :happy:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

GeorgeNL said:


> Maybe your spaceships was going so fast, that your question couldn't keep up.
> 
> Why do I feel lonely when Bbwsweetheart is working and my friends are offline?



((((((((((((((((((((((Kim :kiss2: :kiss2: :wubu: :smitten: George :smitten: :wubu: )))))))))))))))

Why do I want to seek employment with George's company?


----------



## GeorgeNL (Apr 8, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Why do I want to seek employment with George's company?


((((((((((((((((((((((( :wubu: :kiss2: :kiss2: Bbwsweetheart :kiss2: :kiss2: :wubu: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) :blush: :bounce: 

Please do!!!!

*George replacing his desk chair for a couch*

Why do I feel I won't get much work done ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Apr 8, 2007)

You won't!!! :wubu: 

Why fight fire with fire?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

Might be better than fighting fire with fuel...


Why is it sometimes difficult to find a good "why" question?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not sure, because I have the same problem.


Why are Mondays so sucky?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

Well... too many reasons, would get a quite lengthy answer... 
One for the way: It's usually the first work/school/whatever day after the weekend...

Why? (Yeah, I know, but I still haven't no idea what to ask...)


----------



## Aliena (Apr 9, 2007)

Because why is the wonder in the iris of your eyes! :bow: 


Why is it, I haven't any regrets?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Apr 9, 2007)

Because having regrets is just a waste of time and energy....and you learned that!


Why isn't my damn lunch here yet??





Aliena said:


> Because why is the wonder in the iris of your eyes! :bow:
> 
> 
> Why is it, I haven't any regrets?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2007)

it lost its way...


why are there no capitals in this post?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

Wrong language...


Why am I bored?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

None of your playmates are online.  

Why do good things and bad things come in groups?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Good question, maybe we should ask Santa about that.


Why are my playmates offline when I'm online?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

They're polar opposites.

Why don't you see polar bears and penguins together?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Because they sit on different poles...


Why am I surprised?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Ummm You saw someone you haven't seen in a while!  

Why shouldn't beggars be choosers?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Do they have any choice?


Why do I often think in a complex manner?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

You can't help it; you have a complex processor in your brain.

Why do people in old portraits look so grim?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

It's been a hard time, back then.


Why didn't life get really easier in the meantime?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Depends upon how you define "easier". In terms of technology, in most western countries, life is easier than it was when people looked grim in portraits.

Why does the photographer ask his subjects to say "cheese" just before taking their picture?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

To make them show their teeth.


Why could this possibly get a false start?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

The camera won't take a picture because it's too bright.

Why do ordinary people turn into maniacs once they get behind the wheel of a vehicle?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

That is a really good question. Maybe we should pose it to Santa, also.


Why does he know?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

"He" knows all. :bow: All praise the mighty, the all powerful, the all-knowing Santa!! (genuflects)

Why don't most people like bugs?


----------



## fatcharlie (May 4, 2007)

I do, but I guess I´m not like most people  .... I use to have a buggy that was my first car and we had a lot of fun with it and in it :blush: Most people like larger cars I guess you don't have to be so acrobatic then  

Or did you mean bugs crowling on the ground? I havn't tested bugs but I had some rosted catepillers and grasshoppers in chocolate in Zimbabwe and they were not so bad :eat1: 

Or do you mean bugs on/in the computor? I hate them too  

Why can´t I give a straight answer on that question ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

It seems I asked too general a question.

Why is Nature's first green, gold, the hardest hue to hold?


----------



## fatcharlie (May 9, 2007)

?:blush:  

Why don´t I understand ?:doh:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Maybe because of the same reason as me...


Why are some questions so difficult to understand?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 10, 2007)

They are difficult when you don't have any context.

For example:

Robert Frost

Nature's first green is gold,
Her hardest hue to hold.
Her early leaf's a flower;
But only so an hour.
Then leaf subsides to leaf,
So Eden sank to grief,
So dawn goes down to day
Nothing gold can stay.

Why can nothing gold stay?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 10, 2007)

Why isn't there a coffee mug with Grover's picture on it?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> They are difficult when you don't have any context.
> 
> For example:
> 
> ...


Thanx. learned some more... :bow:

Well, it isn't all gold that glows...



snuggletiger said:


> Why isn't there a coffee mug with Grover's picture on it?


Maybe he isn't popular enough... Not sure, though...



Why are there so many questions and just one guy to answer them?


----------



## snuggletiger (May 11, 2007)

The job doesn't pay that well.

Why couldn't Grover be more popular? Was it his lack of slang that hindered his popularity?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2007)

Maybe. But I'm not sure. Maybe he was just at the right place, but at the wrong time...

Why do people dislike jobs that don't pay that well?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

They don't pay well!! Actually, there are many people who DON'T work at all rather than work at a job that doesn't pay well because they get more benefits by not working!      

Why don't weeping willows weep?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2007)

You have to tell them to do so. (Some money would be of help, too)



Why am I confused?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2007)

I don't know...


Why doesn't anyone want to play along?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2007)

I think, like me, it is difficult to come up with original "why" statements.

Why is that, I wonder?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2007)

Maybe because this thread has more posts than you... *shrugs*


Why is it so difficult to think of original "why" questions?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 27, 2007)

Because it's all been explained to you.

Why are morons in the overwhelming majority in this world (not refering to you, just to clarify)?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2007)

I'm not sure...


Why?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 27, 2007)

Because I don't have a gun to rectify this problem with.

Why not give it a go yourself?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2007)

Maybe because I have no gun, either...


Why are so many people tending to use violence to convince others?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 28, 2007)

Actions LIE louder than words.

Why is it that the people who have the most to say say nothing, while those with nothing to say talk incessantly?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 28, 2007)

I sometimes think this might be a matter of intelligence...


Why are you looking at me?


----------



## diggers1917 (May 28, 2007)

Because of your curious taste in psycedellic 18th century frock-coats, sandals, and marigold gloves.

Why are you wearing that?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Say, what are these strange glasses you're wearing for?


Why do you wear them?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm not wearing strange glasses today. That was yesterday. Today I am wearing bizarre glasses.

Why are you looking at me so perplexed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

You look so... bizarre...


Why all these glasses?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Just for the case someone wants a drink...


Why did I resurrect this thread?


----------



## Rowan (Jul 11, 2007)

A: Because you like to feel successful for having such a big long...thread.
Q: Why are good people so hard to find in real life?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

It isn't printed on their foreheads, so you have to do the "try & error" method. Takes quite some time, though...

Why don't the cool peeps come out of their closets?


----------



## cammy (Jul 11, 2007)

It's cooler in the closet.

Why is life so crazy expensive?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

Because it would be cheap, elseways...


Why is this important?


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 13, 2007)

because cammy said so

why does Morgan Freeman rule?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 14, 2007)

Because he has a ruler... 


Why are there no shaving gums?


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 23, 2007)

A: Because its time to make a shaving gum run

Q: what exactly are 'shaving gums?'


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 23, 2007)

Besides the rule tha questions should start with a "why" in this thread I'll answer your question... Shaving gums are built to erase your facial hair...

Why am I tired?


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 23, 2007)

A. Because you didn't have a cup of coffee.

Q: Why do I wish I could just float away someplace.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 23, 2007)

A. You forgot to throw your anchor overboard and are drifting in the wind.

Q. What are we going to do when the magnetic poles on the earth shift?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2007)

Turn around.

Why do so many people forget the rules of this game, lately?


----------



## Keb (Jul 24, 2007)

Most of them never read the manual. 

Why am I such a horrible packrat?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 24, 2007)

Why am I such a horrible packrat?

A. Maybe it is a nesting instinct?



Timberwolf said:


> *Why do so many people forget the rules of this game, lately?*





eightyseven said:


> So because I had a stroke of genius while avoiding my studies, I thought that we could have a thread *where everyone asks a question beginning with "Why?" *



Q. Why? Okay, I get it. Remember, beware the wrath of Khan? :shocked:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2007)

Sorry, don't remember...

Why is it still not possible to post the games' rules in a "sticky" post that stays at the top of every page?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Sorry, don't remember...
> 
> Why is it still not possible to post the games' rules in a "sticky" post that stays at the top of every page?



A. It is possible - tho I'm not sure if can be done on Dim's present software.

Q. Why are some hyper mud swallows starting to raise their third family of the season on my front porch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 24, 2007)

Either they are having a good season, or the have lost the other breeds before time.

Why does mankind tend to violence?


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jul 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Either they are having a good season, or the have lost the other breeds before time.
> 
> Why does mankind tend to violence?



Because some supposedly-all-powerful-leader-of-the-free-world is "Leading by example." (At least that's one of the reasons I'm sure..)


Why is it so freaking COLD in here?!?!? *shivers*


----------



## cammy (Jul 24, 2007)

sunnie1653 said:


> Why is it so freaking COLD in here?!?!? *shivers*



Air-conditioning.

Why does life entail so much tasking?


----------



## Keb (Jul 24, 2007)

To test our ability to multitask efficiently and without crashing.

Why can't I be in two places at once?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 25, 2007)

Because your multitasking abilities are limited.


Why am I n-n-n-nervous?


----------



## moore2me (Jul 25, 2007)

A. Too much Red Bull.

Q. Why are TV shows I really like cancelled & ones I hate just keep being renewed?


----------



## Keb (Jul 25, 2007)

TV executives have horrible taste. 

Why is Y sometimes a vowel?


----------



## Mishty (Aug 1, 2007)

because it's worth so many points when you play Scrabble....duh

why do people dip so much? 

they dip fries in ketchup, cheese sticks in marinara sauce, chicken fingers in ranch dressing, McNuggets in bbq, honey mustard, sweet-n-sour and sweet-n-spicy. Why?


----------



## Kareda (Aug 1, 2007)

Because we like to have orgasms in our mouth and the only way to do so is to join multiple flavors. Thanks now you are making me crave Lays and Ketchup....


Why is it that when we were kids time went by so slow and now as adults it goes far too fast?


----------



## J34 (Aug 1, 2007)

because when your a child you have a large amount of free time. School being the only major thing to do. So because of the lack of things to time went by slower.

Why... did people vote for Bush?


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 1, 2007)

Because when you're little, there is much to anticipate, but when you're older, you've been there, done that and bought the t-shirt


Why am I just now finding this game when I already know everything!? (lol)


----------



## boogiebomb (Aug 6, 2007)

because you were too busy figuring out that you know everything.

why is it that my fridge never seems to be full enough?


----------



## Timberwolf (Aug 6, 2007)

It's too small... 


Why is hell freezing over?


----------



## boogiebomb (Aug 7, 2007)

because the heater's busted.


why can't Van Halen hold on to a lead singer?


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 7, 2007)

Because if you were Van Halens lead singer, your bain would melt too.

Why has no one invented a tasty worming pill that cats actually WANT to eat?


----------



## Keb (Aug 8, 2007)

Because cats, like people, never like anything that's good for them.

Why can't I stop posting in Hyde Park?


----------

